# The Voice UK (BBC1)



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

Annoyingly I am liking this programme


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

I am as well

Wish the judges would all stop name-dropping though


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 24, 2012)

Is this _another_ talent show?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

I think the blind judging thing works well. And that cunt Cowell is nowhere to be seen


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Is this _another_ talent show?


 
It is _another _talent show.

Haven't quite worked out how it's going to work though.

So the judges pick people on their voices, not their looks, but once they've picked them, then what happens?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank fuck for that.  I hate Elton John so I can go and sort my dinner out.  Was at risk of burning


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

ooh Minnie, so cynical! BGT is on ITV....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> ooh Minnie, so cynical! BGT is on ITV....


 
I'm not cynical.  I want to know how it works.  Once they've got all their little apprentices, then how does it work re:  eliminating them?

I shall be watching BGT as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

Did I see her name correctly?  I looked at the last second and I'm sure it said Twinnielee


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

oh, sorry. Misjudged your post! No idea how it works after this, hate these shows usually. No way am I watching BGT....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> oh, sorry. Misjudged your post! No idea how it works after this, hate these shows usually. No way am I watching BGT....


 
I'll see you over on the BGT thread then shall I?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

That chick was balls


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

I may be lurking there Minnie, possibly


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

Aww bless, nana's in tears already


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

who the fuck is the paddy?


----------



## madzone (Mar 24, 2012)

These things always make me cry


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay! Madz is here


----------



## Geri (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought it seemed quite contrived. Do they have auditions or what? They said at the beginning that contestants had been "invited" to appear. The thing with the blind auditions is very gimmicky - I assume the producers see the people when they turn up. It's not as if any of them were hideously ugly or anything. It was also a bit boring, because they were all good singers.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

I always quite liked Jessie J but she's a bit of a twat so far. Will.i.am is better than I expected. Who's that paddy gimp though?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> who the fuck is the paddy?


 
No idea, and I was too embarrassed to ask on here


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

Geri, Simon Cowell awaits you on ITV


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

DAMMIT I just pressed "3"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Geri, Simon Cowell awaits you on ITV


 
Yeah, get yer arse over to the BGT thread


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2012)

is there a BGT thread? <for shame, for shame>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> is there a BGT thread? <for shame, for shame>


 


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/britains-got-talent-2012.290805/#post-11025193


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2012)

Geri said:


> I thought it seemed quite contrived. Do they have auditions or what? They said at the beginning that contestants had been "invited" to appear. The thing with the blind auditions is very gimmicky - I assume the producers see the people when they turn up. It's not as if any of them were hideously ugly or anything. It was also a bit boring, because they were all good singers.


 
I think the idea is that it's not about setting people up for humiliation. It's supposed to be the free range talent show.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

I reckon we should ban them from telling sob stories as well, even if they do tell them after the judges have turned around


----------



## Reno (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't normally watch this sort of thing. I've got the flu and my brain is mush. At least it doesn't make me want to throw things at the telly like the Cowell shows, but that's about it.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 24, 2012)

It was ok. But really they should bring back Fame Academy. *wistful sigh*


----------



## Me76 (Mar 25, 2012)

Was ok. I liked the guy who did the mash up. No one really excited me though. 

I understand why they gave been pre selected but I think not having any rubbish ones means they all seem very bland.  

I will watch it next week but if the Sky + fails I won't cry or nothing.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 25, 2012)

will.i.am seems a bit of weirdo and Mr "Hey! I'm Irish, you know" is going to get right on my wick.
That lad who knocked everyone's socks off in BGT should have gone on there and sung Delilah.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm confused - it's on BBC3 now - is this a repeat of 1st the BBC1 show? It's from Belfast.

I saw a bit on Saturday & I heard someone say "you owned that song" so I switched over. Not sure what difference them not seeing them singing really makes or what all the rules are & I still don't know who Paddy is.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2012)

I watched this, much to my amazement and quite liked it, but the competition between the judges and name dropping was quite odd.

Then I switched to BGT and saw the overweight lad and his partner sing really well and overcome the preconceptions of the judges, that was good tv.

I probably won't watch any more.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Mar 26, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I watched this, much to my amazement and quite liked it, but the competition between the judges and name dropping was quite odd.
> 
> Then I switched to BGT and saw the overweight lad and his partner sing really well and overcome the preconceptions of the judges, that was good tv.
> 
> I probably won't watch any more.


. And cowell's little remark "here we go again" (sic), reminise of the boyle malarky was astonishing.   Hope he pisses off some knife thrower, one day.  

Hopefully, the remainder of The Voice will live up to last weeks performance.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

DarthSydodyas said:


> . And cowell's little remark "here we go again" (sic), reminise of the boyle malarky was astonishing. Hope he pisses off some knife thrower, one day.
> 
> Hopefully, the remainder of The Voice will live up to last weeks performance.


 
That's why, further up in the thread, I mentioned that was predictable, along with the faces of the audience groaning etc.  It was Susan Boyle all over again.  I immediately knew before he opened his mouth he was going to be good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

DarthSydodyas said:


> . And cowell's little remark "here we go again" (sic), reminise of the boyle malarky was astonishing.


 
and that little comment almost felt like it was dropped in just for the laughs, because he should know better than anyone that you don't judge a book by its cover after having done the same thing with Susan Boyle.  Idiot


----------



## Espresso (Mar 26, 2012)

The fact that we saw that he made that comment just shows that he knows *exactly* what he's doing.

He is the head honcho, nothing gets broadcast without his say-so, so he knew that letting us know he'd said that would only add to the publicity. It's not like the person who typed up that subtitle so we could see it did it off his or her own bat; they were told to do it. They don't type up every comment made, after all, for our inspection and consternation

If Simon Cowell hadn't wanted us to know that, he wouldn't have given it the go ahead. And if he'd really not wanted us to see him saying it - for fear of vigilant lipreaders - we'd not even have seen him making a comment to whoever sits next to him - Amanda, is it? Might have been the other one, Carmen, I suppose.

Another thing to think about is that he might not even have said it when that kid came on, he might have said it about someone else but then got it edited in to where he knew it would cause maximum impact. He might have said it about no one, solely to get it edited in for broadcast, wherever he saw fit.

Telly like BGT is all smoke and mirrors and Simon Cowell is the master of audience manipulation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Another thing to think about is that he might not even have said it when that kid came on, he might have said it about someone else but then got it edited in to where he knew it would cause maximum impact. He might have said it about no one, soleley to get it edited in for broadcast, wherever he saw fit.
> 
> Telly like BGT is all smoke and mirrors and Simon Cowell is the master of audience manipulation.


 
Exactly what I was thinking when they cut to the audience making faces, same as they did with Susan Boyle

and I realise he could have had those comments cut and it just causes controversy leaving them in, and therefore more publicity, but it just makes him look even more of a wanker


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyway, back to The Voice.  There was a write-up in the Mirror about curly-haired guy


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 27, 2012)

I like the judges voting for an act they like, as opposed to the BGT binning vote.

I've no idea how it's supposed to pan out or as a viewer if I've either the knowledge, hearing or a good enough tv to distinguish between what is and isn't good enough? So maybe the judges could critique more?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2012)

In the one show I saw so far they pretty much always seem to want the singer, I think there was only one that they did not pick up. Is that right, was there only one?


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 27, 2012)

weltweit said:


> In the one show I saw so far they pretty much always seem to want the singer, I think there was only one that they did not pick up. Is that right, was there only one?


 
There were at least 2? The one who used to be in 5ive and the gfriend of the man doing the Beatles/Eminem mash up? Both were done with encouraging or constructive words


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

Who's watching? That chick from 5-Star is on tonight...


----------



## Geri (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, the judges are annoying me though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

They are a bit up themselves!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 31, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Who's watching? That chick from 5-Star is on tonight...



Goodness, Doris Pearson?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 31, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Who's watching? That chick from 5-Star is on tonight...


 
5-Star?  That 80s band of brothers and sisters?


----------



## Espresso (Mar 31, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Goodness, Doris Pearson?


 
No, not her, Denise.

There was a clip of her audtion on telly this morning.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 5-Star? That 80s band of brothers and sisters?


yes Minnie!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

did that nervous lad say "I wanna smoke a joint"?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

I always thought Jessie J was pretty cool but she's actually quite irritating tbh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm in and out of the kitchen so missing stuff so can't help


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

NOT GOOD ENOUGH Minnie, get yo ass on that sofa!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 31, 2012)

If that girl's sixteen, I'm a banana.


----------



## Geri (Mar 31, 2012)

Espresso said:


> If that girl's sixteen, I'm a banana.


 
She doesn't look a day over 30.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 31, 2012)

Espresso said:


> If that girl's sixteen, I'm a banana.


 
She was absolutely awful


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

she was balls. and annoying!


----------



## tommers (Mar 31, 2012)

I liked her pants.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 31, 2012)

tommers said:


> I liked her pants.


 
even her pants were pants


----------



## pigtails (Mar 31, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I always thought Jessie J was pretty cool but she's actually quite irritating tbh


I always thought she was exceptionally irritating and now .... I think she's still pretty irritating.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2012)

It's given me renewed respect for the legend Tom Jones. He's come across best imo.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 31, 2012)

I like William. (I'm not writing his name all silly with fullstops.)
I think he was on Top Gear or something and was lovely then too.
He's sweet.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 1, 2012)

So, I suppose there is going to be a second part of the voice, when perhaps the teams compete against each other.

Anyone any idea how that is going to work?


----------



## Geri (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm feeling a bit swindled by the number of contestants who are already in the music business. One of them from Saturday was on our local news, and he said the BBC phoned him to ask if he would audition!


----------



## harpo (Apr 2, 2012)

Geri said:


> I'm feeling a bit swindled by the number of contestants who are already in the music business. One of them from Saturday was on our local news, and he said the BBC phoned him to ask if he would audition!


 
That musicals girl didn't get through though.  And it was pretty obvious she thought she would.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 2, 2012)

Geri said:


> I'm feeling a bit swindled by the number of contestants who are already in the music business. One of them from Saturday was on our local news, and he said the BBC phoned him to ask if he would audition!


 
Yeah, I was a bit disappointed to discover that last week as well


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 2, 2012)

harpo said:


> That musicals girl didn't get through though. And it was pretty obvious she thought she would.


I bet her future bookings suffers because of it, but she did have an irritating attitude of entitlement. I really wanted the  opera girl to get through.


----------



## Reno (Apr 2, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> I really wanted the opera girl to get through.


 
She sang badly off key. They always have these wannabe opera singers on these talent shows who would never cut it on a professional level


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2012)

She might have been good after some actual lessons though. She was only young.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 3, 2012)

that 16yr old posho girl was a bit rubbish. she thought she was so cool too!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm still not digging Paddy O'Songwroiter either... Couldn't they have found someone better than that?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2012)

Right, here we go again!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2012)

I love Tom Jones!!


----------



## pigtails (Apr 7, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I love Tom Jones!!


He's fabulous!

I'm really warming to Will as well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2012)

pigtails said:


> He's fabulous!
> 
> I'm really warming to Will as well


Yeah Will is really coming across well I think.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 7, 2012)

Danny is the weakest for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2012)

Urgh no hate this girls voice!


----------



## pigtails (Apr 7, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Urgh no hate this girls voice!


But she loves her mother!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2012)

She's only young, she needs work! Jessie J is really grating on me now btw


----------



## pigtails (Apr 7, 2012)

She's a cock.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2012)

innit, piggles. Her nose is irritating me, and the way she always sings along and wobbles her head. And runs over to everyone for a cuddle.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 7, 2012)

That about sums it up!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 7, 2012)

Even Tom name drops brilliantly!! I love him so much


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2012)

No-one fucks with the Jones! He's a living legend


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 7, 2012)

Jessie J is ghastly. Danny O'Whothefuck is a smarmy wanker. The judges collectively are like a schmooze of showbiz, urgh.

Kate from Leicester was hideous, and this Bo Bruce person was on that unsigned tour prog a few years ago and was shite then too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 7, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> innit, piggles. Her nose is irritating me, and the way she always sings along and wobbles her head. And runs over to everyone for a cuddle.


 
I hate wobbling heads.  They unnerve me.  Remind me of those dogs in car windows with those heads on springs


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 7, 2012)

I like it. I'm presuming we'll continue to hear more of this 'soul music' thing that white people appear to have invented.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm a bit bored now.  Could do with them getting on with the next bit.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 8, 2012)

weltweit said:


> So, I suppose there is going to be a second part of the voice, when perhaps the teams compete against each other.
> 
> Anyone any idea how that is going to work?


the competition moves to radio.


----------



## Reno (Apr 8, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I like William. (I'm not writing his name all silly with fullstops.)
> I think he was on Top Gear or something and was lovely then too.
> He's sweet.


 
He is adorable. I think I've got a bit of a crush on him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2012)

Reno said:


> He is adorable. I think I've got a bit of a crush on him.


 
He's the complete opposite of Jessie who's unable to sit still for 1 minute.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 8, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I like William. (I'm not writing his name all silly with fullstops.)
> I think he was on Top Gear or something and was lovely then too.
> He's sweet.



He's weird......


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> He's weird......


Weird ... but rather sweet and attractive!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2012)

Will.he.is has gone up in my estimations, Jessie J has plunged. The Jones is numero uno, of course, and I'm still trying to work out who exactly Danny O'Songwroiter actually is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Will.he.is has gone up in my estimations, Jessie J has plunged. The Jones is numero uno, of course, and I'm still trying to work out who exactly Danny O'Songwroiter actually is.


 
oh, I know who Danny O'Songwroiter is, but I've forgotten.  I read it in a tv magazine.  I think his surname might be O'Donohue but I could be wrong and he was with some band I'd never heard of or if I had, I've forgotten

Hope that helps


----------



## pigtails (Apr 8, 2012)

He's from The Script...... Don't ask me what they did though!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Minnie and piggles, you've been most informative


----------



## weltweit (Apr 8, 2012)

I am listenning to Tom Jones on youtube as a result of seeing the voice. He sure has a voice.
Delilah, Its not unusual, Sex Bomb, etc


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 8, 2012)

_Do you know who the man has worked and hung out with???!!!11? _As QoGs said, he even namedrops with mad style!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 8, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Thanks Minnie and piggles, you've been most informative


 
You're welcome.  Just buzz if you need any more help


----------



## sim667 (Apr 8, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Weird ... but rather sweet and attractive!


he floats around like he's got no legs


----------



## weltweit (Apr 8, 2012)

I am quite soppy so I get all emotional for those that do well, espscially if they have their family or mates there rooting for them.

It seems sometimes they don't turn around, not because they are no good, but because they don't want any more candidates like that on their team. Seems harsh.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 9, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Weird ... but rather sweet and attractive!


He's all cute and small on the big chair. I just want to pinch his little cheeks. (Not those ones. Well...)


----------



## pigtails (Apr 14, 2012)

I've joined the "Totally smitten with Will" crew!!


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm willing to pay to have Jessie J killed. I've started saving up specially.


----------



## Geri (Apr 14, 2012)

madzone said:


> I'm willing to pay to have Jessie J killed. I've started saving up specially.


 
I will donate £5.


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2012)

She's fine. The Irish chap going "are you going to go" every single damn time is really irritating.


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

magneze said:


> She's fine. The Irish chap going "are you going to go" every single damn time is really irritating.


 She is NOT fine.She never fucking shuts up.

SHUT UP!!!!!


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 14, 2012)

This is the third female contestant wearing black and white squiqqly-patterned leggings. Is this particularly in fashion at the moment? It looks terrible on everyone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Geri said:


> I will donate £5.


 
I'll happily donate £5 as well

She irritates me

Will is so laid back I sometimes think he's going to fall asleep.  I definitely like him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2012)

pigtails said:


> I've joined the "Totally smitten with Will" crew!!


I would. Mind you I would with Tom as well!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> This is the third female contestant wearing black and white squiqqly-patterned leggings. Is this particularly in fashion at the moment? It looks terrible on everyone.


 
Yep.  Leggings aren't the kindest clothes to your figure


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

Tom could hit my button.


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> This is the third female contestant wearing black and white squiqqly-patterned leggings. Is this particularly in fashion at the moment? It looks terrible on everyone.


 I saw a boy wearing them at uni


----------



## Saffy (Apr 14, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> This is the third female contestant wearing black and white squiqqly-patterned leggings. Is this particularly in fashion at the moment? It looks terrible on everyone.


All my daughters friends are wearing them. But they have to be Jack Wills ones apparently...I think they're fucking awful! 

And I too will bung in a couple of quid to do away with Jessie J.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 14, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I would. Mind you I would with Tom as well!


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2012)

madzone said:


> I saw a boy wearing them at uni


Did you laugh at him behind his back...I would


----------



## miss direct (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes Jessie J is very annoying and think she knows it all. 
Feel a bit sorry for Tom Jones because most of the contestants seem to want to go with William.


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did you laugh at him behind his back...I would


 I don't think I  waited that long 

He was wearing them with a tweed jacket with leather elbow patches, a mustard jumper, brogues, some kind of hat and yellow glasses.

Fashion student


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

miss direct said:


> Yes Jessie J is very annoying and think she knows it all.
> Feel a bit sorry for Tom Jones because most of the contestants seem to want to go with William.


 
What do you mean?  Tom's already got his 10 hasn't he?


----------



## pigtails (Apr 14, 2012)

madzone said:


> I don't think I  waited that long
> 
> He was wearing them with a tweed jacket with leather elbow patches, a mustard jumper, brogues, some kind of hat and yellow glasses.
> 
> Fashion student


Cock


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

pigtails said:


> Cock


 I'm just saying


----------



## pigtails (Apr 14, 2012)

madzone said:


> I'm just saying


Not you!.... Well this time it's not you!


----------



## pigtails (Apr 14, 2012)

Danny is a cock too!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

I reckon they're going to have to rethink the format next year.

1 judge left, but more than 1 act left, which means someone good might be missed because judge is holding out for something better which might never come.  Seems a bit stupid


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon they're going to have to rethink the format next year.
> 
> 1 judge left, but more than 1 act left, which means someone good might be missed because judge is holding out for something better which might never come. Seems a bit stupid


 They know exactly who's coming next Minnie  

It's just as fixed as X Factor


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

madzone said:


> They know exactly who's coming next Minnie
> 
> It's just as fixed as X Factor


 
Well yeah, but the audience who are gullible enough to not realise it's all fixed don't know that and they're all going to be complaining 

Have you seen how Britain's Got Talent has now become Europe's Got Talent?


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well yeah, but the audience who are gullible enough to not realise it's all fixed don't know that and they're all going to be complaining
> 
> Have you seen how Britain's Got Talent has now become Europe's Got Talent?


 I can't watch BGT if mr madz is here, he fancies Amanda Holden too much.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 14, 2012)

theres 10 mins left, the one he's gonna pick will be coming next i imagine


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2012)

He has to pick the next one doesn't he?


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

What's the song playing now?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

madzone said:


> I can't watch BGT if mr madz is here, he fancies Amanda Holden too much.


 


He has strange tastes

Oh hang about, that could be taken the wrong way 

He has excellent taste Madz 'cos he picked you

*phew*


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 14, 2012)

Choices have been nuts this week. The panel have chosen the weakest up until this Black Country wench just on (throwing it out the the Black Country there) who was v good.


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, would you look at that? Who woulda thought it?


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh ffs.


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2012)

I just want to say, go Jessie! I like how she knows all the words to the songs, a bit like me really ;p 

If there was a measure for learning words to songs I would do well / bighead


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

WTF are they crying about?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

girasol said:


> I just want to say, go Jessie!


 
oh fuck off 

Donates another £5 to the Get Rid of Jessie Fund


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> WTF are they crying about?


 The black judge was crying because he wrote it about a lost love or somesuch crap. What a load of posturing shit.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2012)

Lol, god knows what that was all about. He wasn't that good.

But Will crying is cute, so what the heck.


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

girasol said:


> I just want to say, go Jessie!


 Couldn't  agree more.

Go on, go Jessie and don't let the door hit your arse on the way out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

madzone said:


> The black judge was crying because he wrote it about a lost love or somesuch crap. What a load of posturing shit.


 
yeah, I thought that, but why was Jessie crying? 

I wanted to hand Will a tissue


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yeah, I thought that, but why was Jessie crying?
> 
> I wanted to hand Will a tissue


 Because she's a twat.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2012)

Was Holly even in that episode at all?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2012)

madzone said:


> The black judge was crying because he wrote it about a lost love or somesuch crap. What a load of posturing shit.


I still would


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh fuck off
> 
> Donates another £5 to the Get Rid of Jessie Fund


 
You missed my big head edit... how can you not like her? She is lovely and talented!


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I still would


 It's quite a long list though isn't it, darling?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

girasol said:


> You missed my big head edit... how can you not like her? She is lovely and talented!


 
She is indeed lovely looking, but she could learn lessons off Will in how to sit still, stonelike, Godlike

and stop all the nonsense with her mouth

and over on ITV, we have Hungarians playing basketball on BGT


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 14, 2012)

id like to be on both lists please - the i would will i am one and the get rid of bloody jesse one.
He's short like me so i think i should be near the top of the list


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2012)

madzone said:


> It's quite a long list though isn't it, darling?


Oooh you   .....are exactly right! Funnily enough I was just thinking I ought to curb my drinking before I declare my love to varied people on here and facebook


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2012)

Now watching Britain has no fucking talent... i need to get out more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> id like to be on both lists please - the i would will i am one and the get rid of bloody jesse one.
> He's short like me so i think i should be near the top of the list


 
oh, well if we're going for the shortest one gets him, how tall are you exactly?


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She is indeed lovely looking, but she could learn lessons off Will in how to sit still, stonelike, Godlike
> 
> and stop all the nonsense with her mouth
> 
> and over on ITV, we have Hungarians playing basketball on BGT



Her enthusiasm is what is cool about her! Why should she be a stony ice queen? Will is a dick anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

girasol said:


> Her enthusiasm is what is cool about her! Why should she be a stony ice queen? Will is a dick anyway


 
She just have to be a stony ice queen.  She just needs to sit on her hands occasionally or be tied to the chair to stop her wriggling

*Pays £5 to the Get Rid of girasol as well as Jessie Fund*


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 14, 2012)

Hang one was that terrific last bloke an angel or an owl? I'm getting confused.


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She just have to be a stony ice queen.  She just needs to sit on her hands occasionally or be tied to the chair to stop her wriggling
> 
> *Pays £5 to the Get Rid of girasol as well as Jessie Fund*



You probably need more outage too...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

better, or more needed?


----------



## miss direct (Apr 14, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What do you mean? Tom's already got his 10 hasn't he?


I mean when a contestant has a choice they don't seem to pick Tom. I haven't seen this week's yet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

miss direct said:


> I mean when a contestant has a choice they don't seem to pick Tom. I haven't seen this week's yet.


 
oh right.  A few people have, but they've tended to be the er... slightly older, quite probably madly in lust with Tom Jones types


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 14, 2012)

More they don't pick Will surely?


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2012)

Will is great.   Jesse j is annoying.

That's the truth.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2012)

Tommers speaks the truth. Will is lovely. Jessie J is a drama school twat.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 14, 2012)

tommers said:


> Will is great.   Jesse j is annoying.
> 
> That's the truth.


Amen brother!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't forget Ashley


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 14, 2012)

Damn, missed it tonight. Did I miss much? Saw a bit of BGT, fucking awful!!


----------



## pigtails (Apr 14, 2012)

A lot of Gotta Dance rejects on BGT!


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Apr 14, 2012)

The time slots have changed for BGT.   Made the same mistake as others and watched BGT after Voice.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 15, 2012)

Excellent Saturday night tv.. love all the judges, but maybe there's a one series life expectancy for them before they get too samey. Love all the positivity (and hope someone gets a sore throat so the kiss from a rose man gets back in..). Hope the series stays as good in the next bit.. what happens next?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 15, 2012)

DarthSydodyas said:


> The time slots have changed for BGT. Made the same mistake as others and watched BGT after Voice.


 
Simon moved it after The Voice kept beating them in the ratings


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Apr 15, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> what happens next?


   The preview at the end of the last episode showed us the celebs training their teams up and then have to reduce it from 10 down to 5.   Two singers singing the same song at the same time and eliminating.   Looks promising and less crocodile tears (a la cowell).


----------



## zoooo (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope they don't literally sing at the same time. What a cacophony.
Hopefully will be like those sing offs in Find Me a New Nancy etc where they sing a few lines each in turn.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 15, 2012)

i rather have enjoyed it. i like the fact that the contestants were invited - don't see why that's scandalous at all. It means that the nasty sneery elements of x factor etc ("let's all laugh at this delusional person") are bypassed. Plus, all the contestants (other than the out of tune girl they didn't really show Jessie choosing) are really good singers - again, unlike x factor.

Was astounded Kerry Eliis agreed to it, though. Kerry Ellis sang Elpheba in 'Wicked' in the west end, ffs - that's one of the hardest female parts in musical theatre. She may not be Ruthie Henshall, but as grinder paraphrased when i explained it to him, it's like someone with one michelin star turning up on Masterchef the Professionals. Wasn't surprised she or the other musical theatre guy didn't go through. Musical theatre is a very particular skill... doesn't mean you'll be any good in another style. Embarrassing for her though.

i can also declare my membership of team Will. Apart from anything else, he's both a performer, songwriter *and* a producer... which best equips him for the task in hand, surely. I'd have chosen him. Tom is an utter ledge and i adored him in this, but his team is a bit 'cruise ship singer'. The public might like them, so he might win, but i can't see worldwide success.

next week looks interesting - reserve judgement on how it will work, but very pleased to see the gorgeous Ana Matronic in the faces of the celeb helpers. I suppose the head-to-head on the same song format allows there to be an emphasis on THE VOICE (!!) as it invites direct comparison of voice.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 15, 2012)

I couldn't be arsed with the auditions again this week. Lots of posturing from the judges with singers who can all sing so there isnt really any tension for me. 

I am looking forward to seeing how it works from next week. Hopefully a bit less judges and a bit more competition.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 17, 2012)

pigtails said:


> Amen brother!!


Dope.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 17, 2012)

I really liked the jazz ellington guy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeaaah!!! Bring on the battle rounds


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

My mate who's staying has gone off to sulk in his room cos he doesn't want to watch  Tough shit pal, my flat, my tv....


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> My mate who's staying has gone off to sulk in his room cos he doesn't want to watch  Tough shit pal, my flat, my tv....


 
Probably smoking your stash and going through your things..


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

These two are very good, seems rough for one to go out so early.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

Jenny for me!


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

My ears!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

How have they decided who goes against who in each team?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Bit harsh, the way this round is done... not really fair that one has to go. Both those girls were excellent


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

I preferred Jenny. Don't like the guy in the hat - the other bloke with the tattoo is better


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Having a boxing ring set up is shitty too. And duetting while competing against each other is a crap way to do it imo


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

After these lads I'm up next against Firky.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't like men in those hats. They remind me of Olly Murs.


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

This is very difficult. How do you choose? First two battles have been impossible. Amazing performances.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

Get rid of Max.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't like Jessie's shirt. But I do like Tom's shirt!!


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

Stage school prick.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Nooooooo!!! I thought Max was meh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> Stage school prick.


Exactly!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Cerys looks like a school teacher


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> Stage school prick.


Innit!

I've disagreed with both decisions so far and I like the next two so it's a shame to see one of them go.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Cerys looks like a school teacher


 
She looks as if she has done something to her mouth.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't really like either of these


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok, this one's easy. She's through. Miles better.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

This song doesn't really suit his voice - he sounds terrible on the low notes.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Did they put them together cos they're fat? Can't see any other reason, she's loads better


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

Well I enjoyed that!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Hated that and I love the song! Erm...can we have one of the others instead of either or those.

I *heart* Will btw!


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

W.T.F.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

NO FUCKING WAY!!!


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

W.T.F.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm surprised!!
But I do like sam


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Maybe they are seeing things in the rehearsals etc.. that we are not!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

see, that gimp is through but the girl from the first round isn't. That is wrong!!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Jessie J is grating again


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Jessie J is grating again


That'll be because she's a cock.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe they are seeing things in the rehearsals etc.. that we are not!


 
They have to make the decision before the performance, surely? The performance is for tv.. iyswim


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Ooooh - I like her from the Scissor Sisters


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh - I like her from the Scissor Sisters


She's awesome!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> They have to make the decision before the performance, surely? The performance is for tv.. iyswim


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

piggles tells it like it is


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll say it again though, thank heavens white people invented this soul music thing.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

Baldy will go through.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Tricky one, really liked both of them. But Toni (?) had a good deeper ranger which I liked


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Both really good again.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> After these lads I'm up next against Firky.


 
Which of you is Sam Buttery?


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

Quite speechless at the performance. Baldy's voice suited the song better.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

right, we need to get rid of this annoying posho


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

Used car salesman -v- posh bint.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Which of you is Sam Buttery?



Sam is actually Firky and I sharing a suit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr. QofGs - who I am ashamed and sad to say is a U2 fan - is moaning already. I have taken against Bo for some reason so hope blokey goes through!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

massive u2 fail, he can get to fuck actually!!! GRRR!!!!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Bo has that annoying warbling thing going on, like the mental lass from the Cranberries.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

She's really annoying.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

She has that annoying Diana Vickers type affectation.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Vince is miles better


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Bo has the kind of Florence and The Machine voice we have all heard before


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Mind you, I'd deffo bone her


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Bo has that annoying warbling thing going on, like the mental lass from the Cranberries.


Or that irish one on x-factor...... Janet.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Mind you, I'd deffo bone her


 
Did you go the same school?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

What is Will going on about? Earth to Will!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Nooooooooooo


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

Boooooo!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> Did you go the same school?


 
possibly, dunno.

eta: just googled her, no we didn't, but we beat them at rugger


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Why? Why when there is already Ellie Golding, Diana Vickers etc.. Rubbish!


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why? Why when there is already Ellie Golding, Diana Vickers etc.. Rubbish!


And she wears stupid head bands!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

Amy Winehouse Best friend vs Amy Winehouse Backing singer..


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

She is a mentalist.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

I love Will soooooo much!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

Bye bye backing singer then..


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

Are there any normal people on this? By which I mean people not already in the entertainment industry.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 21, 2012)

I hit mute ASAP after this pair started up :s

E2a: demute, ojesus, remute.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

These two are meh


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh dear this is a car crash!

I would prefer to see Amy's mate go through though cause the other one's a dick.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

The bloke who is not Amy Winehouse's friend sounds  a bit off key. Can't say I like either of them though


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

Terrible song choice there. Didn't show either of them off well.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Will is deffo the coolest judge. After the Jones, that is... can't mess with the Jones!


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

magneze said:


> Terrible song choice there. Didn't show either of them off well.


Yep, but I suppose it did test them!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 21, 2012)

Unlucky toadfish rebecchi on getting eliminated.... The bald one is a shoe in for any musical of dahl's witches


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 21, 2012)

That was the audio equivalent of being tea bagged by rancid donkey balls.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Best choice of the two but neither really moved me


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Tyler's gone for a boot and a pipe in the bogs now


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

He's taken through Rob from the Stereo MC's little bruv.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Has Tyler only got one mate waiting for him...Mr.QofG's is coughing and whispering "no friends!"


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

SHUT UP! Jessie's talking!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

I reckon Jessie's quite ugly tbh when you get to see her face


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 21, 2012)

Bbc website: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Will: both of them could sing, but that one told the band what to do! He was all, like, do it like this! Swing your guitar like this! He has this whole thing! There are loads of good voices out there, but he has the full package!

Pffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think she is ugly, but she looks very different with her hair pulled back.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Has Tyler only got one mate waiting for him...Mr.QofG's is coughing and whispering "no friends!"


 
He's robbed all their houses  that's why....


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I reckon Jessie's quite ugly tbh when you get to see her face



I expect everyone's glad you shared that.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

I bet he will go through, they seem to be putting through all the 'characters'.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> I don't think she is ugly, but she looks very different with her hair pulled back.


 
square head and a boxer's nose


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 21, 2012)

There are a fair few notes being missed here


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Ermmm ....the bloke I think but neither were that inspiring


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> I expect everyone's glad you shared that.


 
Well, I do know about this sort of thing, so yeah, of course they are


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

He was better, but she's only 17 so not much training or experience. He'll go though IMO.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

The lass looks a bit like a big 'care bear'.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

She reminds me of that girl on American X Factor, can't remember her name.

Jazzlyn Little!


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

I think he's defo got more personality and potential.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Jessie said 'go towards the light'! Seems harsh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Jaz for me - just think he has a better voice


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't rate Jaz after the first round, but thought he was great there.

Both very evenly matched though. Like the other chap too.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

That was horrific.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> That was horrific.


I'm with you!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

They could've at least tucked their shirts in


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

the white fella had a suspiciously large forehead anyway​


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Will is just so weirdly funny, I would like to give him a big hug!


p.s. This post brought to you by a few large glasses of Pinto Grigio and a beer


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 21, 2012)

hankies ready


----------



## moomoo (Apr 21, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will is just so weirdly funny, I would like to give him a big hug!
> 
> 
> p.s. This post brought to you by a few large glasses of Pinto Grigio and a beer


 
I know 'exactly' what you mean.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> the white fella had a suspiciously large forehead anyway​


 
He looked like a fucking Lib Dem.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 21, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will is just so weirdly funny, I would like to give him a big hug!




He makes me giggle and go a bit girly 

Not as much as Richard Osman and Raymond Blanc mind!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

He had soul on a pole, Jaz. And in a bowl apparently.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr. QofG's is now shouting "Steadman" over and over having seeing him in  the relatives room!


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone else remember this?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor old 5 star lady. So hard up these days has to wear trousis she patched up.


----------



## Geri (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't pick Deniece, she's had her fame. Give someone young & new a chance.


----------



## madzone (Apr 21, 2012)

Vocal acrobatics are so last century.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

These two have made our cat leave the room.


----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2012)

The youngster should go through. The other one's been a star already. Even if Eliot Fletcher didn't like her.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2012)

Geri said:


> Don't pick Deniece, she's had her fame. Give someone young & new a chance.


Yeah I agree - I like both their voices but I'd pick Ruth


----------



## madzone (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> These two have made our cat leave the room.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Has she got soul on a pole though?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't switch off. Holly and Reggie do a naked mud wrestle next...I imagine.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Apr 21, 2012)

Ruth ftw.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 21, 2012)

Simon Cowell is a cunt


----------



## Firky (Apr 21, 2012)

Never seen this before but my parents were watching it tonight so I watched it for a couple of minutes. I don't know what her name was but that curvy black lass from London was fucking brilliant. She put a lump in my throat. 

I'd like to see her do well. She was incredible with curves in all the right places


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had a couple of mild lumpy throat moments, but after a couple of particular shambles tonight we twigged that there were teacup piggies on itv2. And from that point on, The Voice didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Where I come from I'm known as 'The Voice' by the way.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Beat it! Go crack an egg and eat it!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

cassius needs to enunciate. and both of them were flat just then.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Lianne's awesome.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 22, 2012)

We have a soft spot for Cassius, we liked his track Broke when it came out years ago, we used to love throwing shapes to it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Go Leanne!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 22, 2012)

Which one is that? Old or young?

I guess young.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Fair play, they are both a couple of belters.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

It's very predictable who they will put through. All about the voice, my arse.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh noes! Mum's Thinks she's a touch tubby!


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Oh noes! Mum's Thinks she's a touch tubby!


 
Is that the best sob story she can come up with?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Geri said:


> It's very predictable who they will put through. All about the voice, my arse.


Hope you are not about to come over all modern and cynical on us.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 22, 2012)

OJesus THIS IS PAINFUL AAAAAAAAA

E2a: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAK AAAAAAAAAAK AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

This is like pub karaoke. Only I'm sober.

Aaaaaauuuuuuu


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh dear this has all gone a bit office karaoke.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

dullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Geri said:


> Is that the best sob story she can come up with?



There was a time when I had to share a bedroom as a kid. Get me on the telly now.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 22, 2012)

Was one of them horribly flat, thereby making the other one sound like a stuck pig; or was it both of them?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

The word 'amazing' might be devalued somewhat tonight.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Both awful. I did not predict that one correctly though!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

on balance, that was the better option. at least without her bobble hats i can live with frances's look. kate's ubiquitous teenage hairdo and hipster glasses instantly annoyed me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2012)

Just turned over from bbc2, prog about Frank Wild and Shackleton, awesome. Have I missed much? I don't dig this duet knockout format


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Smug cow.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Danny, bless him. When he gets his confidence they'll be no stopping him.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2012)

He's well flat innit


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

yup - very flat. i do like her frock, but this song is snoresome.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Noes, nice song.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

Didn't like the first choice but have agreed with the rest. Didn't like either the bloke or the girl but I'd go for the bloke 'cos he didn't annoy me as much!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2012)

She's gutted!!


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes! My predictive talents have left me this evening, but I am pleased to be wrong.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

This dude was awesome in the auditions.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

He is wearing a bow tie. That's wrong. So very wrong. The only people I know who wear a bow tie seriously are cunts!


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't like this wacky twat.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

was that song really short?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

Neither of them sang well tbf - but I am glad bow tie has gone!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> was that song really short?


I think it's 'cos they were a bit shit so didn't play it all!


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> was that song really short?


 
I thought so.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Bow tie was great in the auditions. He had it all to do with the song choice.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is wearing a bow tie. That's wrong. So very wrong. The only people I know who wear a bow tie seriously are cunts!



Doctor Who?


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

She should be disqualified for being called Sueleen.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't like this business with the duo. Leave Giant Haystacks at home next time luv.


----------



## abstract1 (Apr 22, 2012)

<weeps>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

The 'single' woman should have tried to blast them off the stage as the duo are doing the easy listening version but she didn't. I'd give it to the folkies. Plus I liked his shirt!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

The couple look like sex people to me. They'll be lobbing their car keys in the ashtray before you know it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Doctor Who?


Oooh, good point. But he's a time lord so I forgive him!


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

That Matt is a lot younger than his hair suggests.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

what tom jones seems to be doing is cutting all the late-middle aged 'cruise-ship' style singers from his team, which is pretty canny, tbh.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> The couple look like sex people to me. They'll be lobbing their car keys in the ashtray before you know it.


 
Thank fuck for the smoking ban


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd give Will a hug


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Thank fuck for the smoking ban


You would want a cigarette after that though!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

This is a mismatch


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

this guy comes across like a geography teacher trying to be cool.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't like either of these.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

C'mon mate, dress for it! You is on telly!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> this guy comes across like a geography teacher trying to be cool.


Yup! I think she was better though he has a good voice


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 22, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You would want a cigarette after that though!


 
Or shooting..


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

they're really rushing through it now...!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2012)

oooooh........ bitchfiiiiiight!!!!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Another mismatch.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

i quite like the solo girl's vocal quality. which is unusual on this show since they seem to be prioritising the big voiced american soul style.

also the duo were bratty in rehearsals, which did badly for that awful 'triple threat' boy yesterdya..


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 22, 2012)

Someone send Jessie J for elocution lessons...


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

No contest West Mids wench will win.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't like the spoilt teenager. She reminds me of that rock chick girl who was on the X Factor.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 22, 2012)

solo girl should get this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

The girl for me - the duo sound like out of tune backing singers


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 22, 2012)

Must be so depressing to get up there and realise you're being totally blown off stage.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah that pair are brats


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

and look like cut-price WAGs...


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

when she grows up, the solo girl could be very interesting


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

hah - the look on their faces!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 22, 2012)

Plus, 'Indie' and 'Pixie' ffs.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

Denise is so beautiful!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Denise is so beautiful!


I think do too, but I don't like the way they have dressed her. She was much prettier in the rehearsals!


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Tom is being very ageist.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

That's done it for the Cat all that wailing.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

yes - but their battle was dull.  

and look, he cuts the oldest contestant again.  it's a strategy, i tells ya.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> and look, he cuts the oldest contestant again. it's a strategy, i tells ya.


 
Funny how he liked them when he couldn't see them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

I like the SCD backing singers look - especially her hair and shorts!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Geri said:


> Funny how he liked them when he couldn't see them.



I expect being Tom Jones he's had a few nights like that.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Come on Sophie!


----------



## weepiper (Apr 22, 2012)

this is actually a really hard song.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Both oversinging.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

weepiper said:


> this is actually a really hard song.


You'd suit red hair like that!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Red haired woman has better control.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

Geri said:


> Both oversinging.


Yup.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

I think the battle format (and the coaches) encourage this oversinging - and i find it quite dull to listen to.


----------



## harpo (Apr 22, 2012)

I call this the Adele effect.  Just shout as loud as you can and it passes for singing. I switched this on momentarily after the the joyful viewing experience of the George Formby biopic on BBC4 and I really wish I hadn't.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Will's babbling


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

She thought she would go through. Go back to Strictly!


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

this danny? david? has such a cutie-pie smile.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 22, 2012)

John-James(?) is the better singer but I think they'll choose the other one.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Geri said:


> She thought she would go through. Go back to Strictly!



Poss cause she was better?


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> this danny? david? has such a cutie-pie smile.


 
And a nice twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 22, 2012)

Is that a young Jeremy Clarkson?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 22, 2012)

i quite like both these


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Poss cause she was better?


 
Arrogance.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

Two blokes on a stag night this.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 22, 2012)

Oooh this is a tight call, like them both!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 22, 2012)

pigtails said:


> Oooh this is a tight call, like them both!


Me too! They are both good


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 22, 2012)

It did get much better.


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

Chose Dave!


----------



## D'wards (Apr 22, 2012)

It's getting on my tits - they all insist on belting out the songs and throwing in as many notes as possible.

Wonder what Karen Carpenter would have done in this "head to head" situation, being able to screech and shout the song does not necessarily make you a good singer


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2012)

D'wards said:


> It's getting on my tits - they all insist on belting out the songs and throwing in as many notes as possible.
> 
> Wonder what Karen Carpenter would have done in this "head to head" situation, being able to screech and shout the song does not necessarily make you a good singer


 
Karen Carpenter would have had no need to enter.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 22, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Someone send Jessie J for electrocution sessions...


 
corrected!


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 22, 2012)

Every episode when they say what's going to be on that show they say 'there's tensions in the house...' 

And then you hear no more about it for the remainder of the show.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, that battle idea doesn't make for good music, does it?  People shouting "licks and runs" over the top of each other just sounds forced and often chaotic and out of tune.  And not something you'd want the record of.

Any musician will tell you that if someone else is giving it the full arpeggio treatment, you need to step back and give them space.  The last thing you need to do is - at the same time - select a whole load of _different_ arpeggios to hammer on top of the vanilla chord the band is laying down underneath.

Horrible.  If the next round is no better, I'll be giving up.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, Ruth Brown should win this. The rest aren't very good.

But I really like Becky...her deep talking voice and accent is great.


----------



## ymu (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not getting the hate for Jessie J here. I've got nearly as big a crush on her as I have on Will. I think she's ace. 

Danny is a fucking dick - the number of auditions where he didn't turn around for a female singer and then looked gutted when he realised they were pretty. 

Tom is making some odd looking decisions. We had to replay nearly all his battles to try and fathom out his reasoning. I guess he knows what he's doing. 




danny la rouge said:


> Well, that battle idea doesn't make for good music, does it? People shouting "licks and runs" over the top of each other just sounds forced and often chaotic and out of tune. And not something you'd want the record of.
> 
> Any musician will tell you that if someone else is giving it the full arpeggio treatment, you need to step back and give them space. The last thing you need to do is - at the same time - select a whole load of _different_ arpeggios to hammer on top of the vanilla chord the band is laying down underneath.
> 
> Horrible. If the next round is no better, I'll be giving up.


Some of them worked a lot better than others. A few were terrific. I don't know how much the editing was responsible, but some of them just seemed to be dueting and not doing much solo at all, which was pointless, and some of the songs chosen just don't really work for battling with another singer - and/or they failed to make it work by fighting against what the coach was asking of them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2012)

ymu said:


> Some of them worked a lot better than others. A few were terrific. I don't know how much the editing was responsible, but some of them just seemed to be dueting and not doing much solo at all, which was pointless, and some of the songs chosen just don't really work for battling with another singer - and/or they failed to make it work by fighting against what the coach was asking of them.


No song works for battling with another singer; that's not how music works.

That said, some worked relatively better than others, but only one actually worked as a piece of music: the one that Moustachio No Shoes did with Don't-Call-Me-Lady.  A song I don't like, incidentally.  And it only worked because they were singing a duet, not battling.

The trouble with the battle idea is that the licks didn't fit together.  Too often it was pan-chromatic chaos.  Too many of them had technique but no taste.  And the one that sang against Bowtie Guy didn't know which licks went with which chords.  She tried to end one run on a 6th while the band was playing a dominant 7th.


----------



## ymu (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not musical enough to be able to argue that point, although I think I know what you're getting at. But then again, not making a mess of it is part of the skill, no?

As a means of whittling down the field, I think it makes for much better telly than a dreary succession of variable quality solos. Especially where they had a strong song and two strong singers who were doing more solo work than they were interfering with each other's voices. And quite a lot of the judging was about how they handled the challenge, what they did to make it work, and so on. That's where triple threat fell over - he had to hear what the band was going to do before he could get into it, the other guy worked out what the band needed to do to make it work.

I like the fact that they're looking for a bit more musical depth than the average X Factor/BGT, and that they have so much experience as well as 'raw' talent in there. I liked that so many battles were experience vs raw also.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2012)

ymu said:


> But then again, not making a mess of it is part of the skill, no?


Yes, but not one that appears to be valued by the judges, which is what encourages the nonsense.

I know what you're saying about conflict making good telly.  I just don't think it makes good music.  The good voices were heard despite the set up, not because of it.

(Incidentally, I have nothing against pan-chromatic chaos in the right context.  However, if your audience is expecting RESPECT by Aretha but ends up getting Space is the Place by Sun Ra, then you've got problems!)


----------



## ymu (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not sure we're disagreeing really.

Although, there isn't any need for the battles to be about conflict. Danny made a lot of effort to make sure barefoot boy didn't drown out his partner, whereas with Cassius and the Welsh builder boy, he sent them in for a fight, because it was the song for it.

This is a battle from the US version.  Country - so not my thing - but I think it's good musically without any conflict whatsoever. Whether it makes for a good battle, I don't know, but it does showcase both of them really well.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2012)

ymu said:


> Danny made a lot of effort to make sure barefoot boy didn't drown out his partner


And it worked.  But then he chose the partner!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 23, 2012)

ymu said:


> This is a battle from the US version. Country - so not my thing - but I think it's good musically without any conflict whatsoever. Whether it makes for a good battle, I don't know, but it does showcase both of them really well.


That is just a dreary dirge.  I made it 1:43 through, and that was with supreme effort.

I like country, btw, but that was just dire.


----------



## ymu (Apr 23, 2012)

I find most country dire, so I couldn't really tell!


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 23, 2012)

So, yes: Will.    Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  Developing a crush here.  Those eyes! Swooooooon!



He is sooo drea-my!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 26, 2012)

hah. I'm warming to Will. Jessie doesn't annoy me but Danny really does.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 27, 2012)

Jessie's wobbly square head  

Still would though, obvs


----------



## Me76 (Apr 27, 2012)

So what format is this week?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 27, 2012)

will and tom's teams sing individually to face the public vote. jessie and dickface's teams are safe, but do group numbers.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

Dickface.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

That's O'Dickface actually. Anyway, it's Saturday, it's 7 o'clock!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

Fucking hell!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm going to add a facepalm.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2012)

That was great  ! But there was only one real "voice" in that line up. Bows down to The Jones!!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

Due to shit health and being indoors I'm watching. Live. 

That performance was underwhelming.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm with Qoggy, all bow down before The Jones


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

So, what's the crack tonight, do us plebs get to vote?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

I have no idea.  Anyone?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Big range. Up there with me.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know the format. Public votes of some sort tho.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

Holly's jugs have shrunk


----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2012)

They were all out of sync with the music and Tom Jones was about 10 times louder.


----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok, how did this guy get through again? Oh yes, he couldn't sing. Still can't. W.T.F. as I said last week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

magneze said:


> They were all out of sync with the music and Tom Jones was about 10 times louder.


 
They were shite

Don't like this one singing either


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

and I wish they'd stop using stupid dancers.  I hate dancers


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

That cunt can fuck off, what a plum


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2012)

Not really keen on either of the first two - Sam has a good voice but is very annoying


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

She's quite sweet, that one. Hope she does well.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

This Adam one reminds me of Russell Howard.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

Strange song choice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Strange song choice


Yeah - it was nice to hear a different style not just warbly X Factor but I am not sure it was the right choice. He didn't really have the power in his voice.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

It felt like he was talking it, he only sang on one or two lines.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Strange song choice



Yep he's nowhere near able to do it. Should have done 'Times like these' or something more melodic. But he's not in the same league as the first act.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

Jaz can sing init. He might win...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

That was nice


----------



## Saffy (Apr 28, 2012)

He just didn't have enough grunt to do the Foo fighters song.

I like this bloke now...smooth.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Jaz can sing init. He might win...





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That was nice


 Yup. I really like his voice. Beautiful gospel style tone.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

Ooh yes, that's more like it.


----------



## Geri (Apr 28, 2012)

I liked Adam. Didn't know the song, reminded me of Muse. Different.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

and he has got a great name, so he deserves to be famous just for that


----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2012)

He's very good.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

Ah. Vote to save.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Jaz has to be one of the faves.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

Ooh no. This pink song makes me cry. :I


Although, not this version.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know this song and not my type of song at all I'm afraid


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Great voice Leanne. Funny song choice again.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2012)

She didn't do much for me I'm afraid. Good voice but not for me.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd like to hear her tone more, less power.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh Lordy this lass is murdering 'Titanium'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

boring


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Why do they persist in giving the moderate singers such hard vocal challenges? Living up to Chaka Khan, Sia, or Dave Grohl in shouty mode. It ain't gonna work.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Noooo! It's the sex people.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

These two sound awful. They can jog on tbh


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

sex people  lol... Ewwwww!!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

You can go your own way...to the swingers party down the road...


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

Moose, you've ruined my evening. Mindbleach needed!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

I like them.    not that they musically move me particularly.


----------



## Geri (Apr 28, 2012)

he's not as old as he looks


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Boring back story time


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

I like Will. But he does talk a barrel load of bilge at times.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't cried yet.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

I hate and like Tyler at the same time.
He should do a Terence Trent Derby song.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Is Will wearing a wetsuit?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

I think Will looks like a spaceman.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

Ruth is my favourite and I don't care what she's wearing.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

ROOOOF! Great voice. Got a bit too high at one point but triff.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 28, 2012)

Jessie is having a sad.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

She went a bit wrong didn't she? Will made a funny face. The rest of her song was ace though. She's my favourite.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2012)

Ruth is great! I had a little weep


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

Right, who's voting for who?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Right, who's voting for who?


Ruth and Jaz for me.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ruth for me! 

But I really like jaz as well.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

The two young white girls with dark hair can go away. Or the weird sex couple.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2012)

zoooo said:


> The two young white girls with dark hair can go away. *Or the weird sex couple*.


 
Lol! Mr. QofG's has just said the same thing


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm voting for Frances, and Sophie cos my mate here from Belfast said "She's from Ard Bo, she needs all the fucking help she can get"


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

zooo, you're a proper wrong'un


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hehe! Well luckily I'm not doing any voting.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm voting tactically btw. Jaz and Ruth etc will get loads of votes, so I'm looking at the bigger picture. Gotta play the long game, Voicefans!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

"the sex couple" - I wish no-one had ever said that


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

Ah, but sometimes everyone thinks that, and the best ones end up with no votes! Although the judges have the final casting vote, so hopefully the best ones won't go home.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

Is there a free way to vote?


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

wuffles, I will cast a vote on your behalf if you want. Lines closed at 9 though, iirc


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't pay to vote for anything. And I don't approve of others doing so.   But maybe later in the series I'll change my mind and remind you of your very generous offer.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

Can we make up a drinking game for this btw? pls.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

Fucking good idea!! Suggestions? eg every time Jessie sings along / The Jones namedrops / will.he.is does that stupid grin / O'Songwroiter seeks approval from the other three etc.... we'll be fucking hammered quickstyle!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 28, 2012)

when it gets too painful (auditorlyaly, emotionally, reputationally) etc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Fucking good idea!! Suggestions? eg every time Jessie sings along / The Jones namedrops / will.he.is does that stupid grin / O'Songwroiter seeks approval from the other three etc.... we'll be fucking hammered quickstyle!


 
I was going to say whenever Jessie does the thing with her lips, but she's stopped doing it


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh, she'll do it again, for sure. I suggest we all contribute a drinking game rule in time for the next episode


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

Every time Jessie J cries.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I don't pay to vote for anything.


Me neither. Well, recently.
The last time I voted for something was Andi Peters in Dancing On Ice. Because his constant falling over was HILARIOUS.


----------



## Mephitic (Apr 28, 2012)

I like Ruth


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Every time Jessie J cries.


You mean "cries".


----------



## zoooo (Apr 29, 2012)

Ha, quite.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok Voice people. It's the vote.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 29, 2012)

Results show is on! Either Sex Couple or that plum Sam is getting dropped.....


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 29, 2012)

So did they film this last night or is it usual for everyone to wear their same outfit again?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

Nooo, not the sex people. Is Britain that pervy?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

Has to be Joelle, Jaz and Tyler


----------



## zoooo (Apr 29, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> So did they film this last night or is it usual for everyone to wear their same outfit again?


That's what I'm wondering!
Presumably it's been done like Strictly and filmed yesterday.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

Catweazle!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

Surely Joelle. Sophie murdered 'Titanium'. She should be looking at custodial, not the next round.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

God this one's terrible.

Oh it's Lana Del Rey.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 29, 2012)

That Frances was shit!!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

pigtails said:


> That Frances was shit!!



She was no Chaka Khan


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 29, 2012)

She reminds me of Olivia Palermo and I'm Team Whitney.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

Noooo! The sex people! Tom's holding out for some action!


----------



## Geri (Apr 29, 2012)

Poor Sam


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 29, 2012)

Sam's out!! Didn't like him anyway...


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh I don't want him to cry. /pmt


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

Tom's gone Utterly Buttery.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 29, 2012)

If Will gets rid of Joelle I'm outta here.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww, poor Sophie


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2012)

both predictable results - sophie especially stood out as by far the weakest link in will's otherwise strong team. tom's team really much, much weaker all round - if it weren't for ruth, he'd have absolutely no chance.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 29, 2012)

How long does this go on for? It's only a month until eurovision...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2012)

Erm is it just me or was Lana del Rey well shit. Emperor's New Clothes or am I missing something?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 29, 2012)

She was a bit dirgey.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 29, 2012)

Not sorry to see Sam go, a little sorry to see Sophie go, although I didn't feel that song was right for her and Joelle was much better.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2012)

I wanted the Weird Sex Couple (as they must now be called) to go.  I hate them.  Personally, as well as musically.  Sam's vocal was pretty poor on Saturday, despite what Tom said (his timing was still out, and his intonation was often off), but he still had more to offer than that pair of dullards.  What would their album be like?  Jesus.

On the subject of intonation,  Danny can't hear, can he?  He kept on about people being pitchy when they weren't, and not mentioning it when they were.  On one occasion he picked the wrong part of the song to mention the pitch in.  He said someone was pitchy at the beginning, when actually the beginning was good, but later in the song was weak.  Tom gave him a look that time.  I am sorry about his medical condition, though.  Bono Arm.  It must be really embarrassing.


----------



## pigtails (Apr 30, 2012)

Bono arm!


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2012)

Who does everyone want to win? Im all up for jaz or ruth


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Who does everyone want to win? Im all up for jaz or ruth


Jaz or Ruth for me too. I also quite like Tyler though I can see why others (Mr.QofG's) find him annoying and think I'm WRONG!


----------



## sim667 (May 1, 2012)

Tylers the one with the standy up hair?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2012)

There are a lot of good singers, but the only ones not just doing talented karaoke are Ruth, Tyler, and (actually to a lesser extent), Jaz.  Ruth is a natural.  She sings like she belongs.  She's a force of nature.  Jaz is an amazing technician, but he lacks some of that extra spark of originality that both Ruth and Tyler have.

Tyler needs to get rid of the bumfluff, though.  Some people can grow facial hair.  Some can't.  Some shouldn't.  He belongs to categories b _and_ c.


----------



## wtfftw (May 1, 2012)

Was it Sophie who did titanium? I heard the proper version on the radio earlier and was like, "oh! *that* song". I see.


Team Ruth here.


----------



## zoooo (May 1, 2012)

Tyler also needs to stop wearing shoes with no socks. That's almost as annoying as that numtpy who sang in bare feet. Just yuck.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 1, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Tyler also needs to stop wearing shoes with no socks. That's almost as annoying as that numtpy who sang in bare feet. Just yuck.


Hadn't noticed that.  I've gone off him now.  That's _more_ annoying than bare feet.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

She left a good jab in the city apparently.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone else find Toni a bit scary? It's not the lack of hair, it's her face.

Very screechy, I thought.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Totally screechy and I agree about the scary face.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Geri said:


> Does anyone else find Toni a bit scary? It's not the lack of hair, it's her face.
> 
> Very screechy, I thought.


 
Her dress is disturbing.  It almost looks see-through


----------



## Boppity (May 5, 2012)

^^ I do, her face when she sings looks like she is crazy.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Will is wearing an old carpet remnant. 

Quick! Whip round for Will!


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

I didn't like that. Also am finding Jessie annoying tonight, I blame you lot.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

Imagine what Jessie would look like without hair!


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I didn't like that. Also am finding Jessie annoying tonight, I blame you lot.


 
Oh hello song I'm going to sing you....


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Thought Toni's was all a bit cheesy.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Geri said:


> Imagine what Jessie would look like without hair!


Why stop there, let's imagine her without her head.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Danny will be fine when he gets his confidence up.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

she makes me a little bit nauseous - it's the way she over extends her mouth. you see too mugh of her big wide tongue, like the bit at the beginning of 'the time the place' where you saw john stapleton (?) dring his tea and he stuck his tongue out. squicked me right out.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

Max Milner is sending me to sleep.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

this guy did a really creative, interesting audition, so why is he singing 'minicab fm gold'?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

This guy has that quality, what is it? 

I know, punchability.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

boring


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

it'll be dickface's idea, obv.


----------



## magneze (May 5, 2012)

Danny just has the weirdest facial expressions doesn't he?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> this guy did a really creative, interesting audition, so why is he singing 'minicab fm gold'?



It's a great song, full of ambiguity. He just did it as false emoting.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Will. Shops exclusively at 'Roys' of Wroxham. Fishing dept.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Are the 4 people just being nice then? No constructive criticism?


----------



## girasol (May 5, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> It's a great song, full of ambiguity. He just did it as false emoting.


I love that song, Tom Petty classic!  Whatever his name is took all the feeling out of it, utter rubbish.


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

Max didn't keep me in the room. I wandered off to speculate on how long the open jar of jalapenos had been in the fridge.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

madzone said:


> Are the 4 people just being nice then? No constructive criticism?


 
We were just wondering that. I think they are so determined not to be like the X Factor that they have gone too far the other way.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

This girl might be going home


----------



## magneze (May 5, 2012)

Bit flat this one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

bored

I'm going to go and have to do some housework if it carries on like this


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

Oh god.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Geri said:


> We were just wondering that. I think they are so determined not to be like the X Factor that they have gone too far the other way.


Simpering sycophantic shit. No point.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

Jesus, that was embarrassing.


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

Christ.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Dogs all over the country have just run off whimpering.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

They are always weird those songs that ban on about 'if I die before you awake'.


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

Uh.  I found that really jarring. How much training do they do?


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

She is going home. Surely.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> They are always weird those songs that ban on about 'if I die before you awake'.


 
I wasn't even listening to the words.  I don't tend to with slow songs or songs that bore me, and that bored me


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

madzone said:


> Dogs all over the country have just run off whimpering.



And our cat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> She is going home. Surely.


 
I hope so, and stop calling me Shirley


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Will is trying very politely to say 'that was a bit rub'.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

it was just really shit. she isn't a good singer, she never has been. i worry that jessie is desperate to save face and will keep her in because everyone said she made a mistake in the first place.

yay will, for actual constructive criticism.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

This one should be thrown out purely on the basis that she's a cheerleader.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

singing for the queen, AND FLOELLA MOTHERFUCKING BENJAMIN!


----------



## magneze (May 5, 2012)

Why is this one singing for Floella Benjamin and the Queen?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Oh, I love this song.  She better do a good job of it, or else...


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

oh no. i love this song! wtf is this?


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

tbf - it isn't boring, at least.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Just switched over from watching the footy (  FUCK CHELSEA!!) What's occurring?


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

Oh dear, a misguided mashup.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

She's very annoying.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

I did not like that.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

At least she could actually sing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Not really sure what to make of that

Although it wasn't boring like the last two


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

Eurovision


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Song choice and arrangement awful. Best singer so far though.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

she wants to get her hair cut, tbh.  go for that whole cristina aguilera thing, if that's where she wants to pitch herself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

I thought she sounded croaky, but listening to her speak, she does seem to have a croaky voice


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

She looks a bit Stacey Solomon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> She looks a bit Stacey Solomon.


 
I was thinking she reminded me of someone.   A blonde Stacey Solomon without the dizziness


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> She looks a bit Stacey Solomon.



Crossed my mind too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Oh, he's being brave, taking on an Elvis classic


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

i like vince.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

uh oh, not liking this, although I like him


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Jessie reminds me of lego or playpeople


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

Oh god. Bo in the background. Irritated.


----------



## magneze (May 5, 2012)

Where's the rest of East17?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Nice, er, vest.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

I like his voice, but I don't like this arrangement.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Please stop


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

yay - i like this. not my style (the american soul thing) but he's fun.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Jessie reminds me of lego or playpeople


Tonight she's reminding me of the spider mother from the film of Coraline.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

The rest have been quite crap, so he was probably the best so far.


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2012)

Why are they standing up?


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

I liked that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

madzone said:


> Why are they standing up?


 
The British have caught the standing ovation bug off the Americans.  It's been creeping in for years


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

The Jones said in the Times today that all these bods try far too hard with all the vibrato / trills / runs etc.... he has a point. The Jones, he knows stuff. And Elvis!

*Bow down for The Jones*

<lol, he's namedropping like my dog does poos>


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

madzone said:


> Tonight she's reminding me of the spider mother from the film of Coraline.



'Tonight Matthew I'm going to be the spider mother from Coraline'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> The Jones said in the Times today that all these bods try far too hard with all the vibrato / trills / runs etc.... he has a point. The Jones, he knows stuff. And Elvis!
> 
> *Bow down for The Jones*
> 
> <lol, he's namedropping like my dog does poos>


 
The Jones?  Is this another Americanism (like The Hoff?)


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

I keep forgetting Will is there, he's not getting enough screen time tonight!


----------



## Boppity (May 5, 2012)

How are you guys ahead of me?!??!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

where's wufffftlfftwinfftww? I will vote for you if necessary


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Boppity said:


> How are you guys ahead of me?!??!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

on your behalf, not for you to win, that is...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Oh, another good song coming up


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

oh - i love 'dream a little dream'... dickface best not have twatted about with it.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

.... although if wtffuffletw was on telly, I'd vote for her, deffo!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

He's into 'swinging' jazz. Don't tell the sex people.


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

Boppity said:


> How are you guys ahead of me?!??!


Did you pause your TV? 


twentythreedom said:


> where's wufffftlfftwinfftww? I will vote for you if necessary


Hi.



If I were younger I'd fancy Alex. He just makes me go awww now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

oh dear


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

D'aw. I want to ruffle his hair.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

yeah dream on, fuckwipe


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

how old is this child?!!!


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

We already have a Michael Bublé.


----------



## Boppity (May 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


 
Everyone keeps mentioning stuff that's happening five mins before it does!


----------



## Boppity (May 5, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Did you pause your TV?


 
That could be it.  Ooops.


----------



## girasol (May 5, 2012)

Pleasant this... he has something about him that reminds me of Paul Newman!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Boppity said:


> Everyone keeps mentioning stuff that's happening five mins before it does!


 
You sure you haven't paused it?


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

well, i liked that a lot - but then i love swing. dunno how much of that was really him.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

My mate from Ulster thought it was called "The Vice" !!  srs!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> well, i liked that a lot - but then i love swing. dunno how much of that was really him.


 
Same as, but it started off really boring, and tbh, I don't think it picked up that much (not for me anyway).  Still, a nice lad though


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

He's charming. Not bloody Boris.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

"Someone cool like Jamie Cullum" ??


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

"someone cool like Jamie Cullem" pwahahaha. nearly spat out my wine.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

He's quite cute.

I wish Holly Willoughby would stop saying "Wow!"


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Jessie's had a Croydon facelift


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Mighty fly


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

17  oh @spangles. On phone.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

love the Jones.  

seems like they're slowly finding the confidence to be a bit critical.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Jessie's had a Croydon facelift


For once she's not wearing a wig. Can see why she does if she looks like that without one...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> For once she's not wearing a wig. Can see why she does if she looks like that without one...


 
She definitely looks better with a fringe


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

Cassius looks exactly like someone I've seen on telly before. But I have no idea who. Most annoying.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> 17 oh @spangles. On phone.


rightso.  i have PROBLEM with someone seventeen doing all 'knowing-come-to-bed-eyes-seduction' stuff. it's not REAL.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

oh God, a droney song coming up


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

auntywufty (lol) do you need proxy voting?


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

well it's shit, and yet still better that the original.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Nice voice, dire song


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

Thought he was singing somethig about 'pepper, pepper'.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Holy moley. Grown men and women will weep.


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> auntywufty (lol) do you need proxy voting?


Nah. Thanks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

It sounds like he's singing pepper, pepper, paradise


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Smoking fat hairy cock, he was


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

ooh - he's ickle!

holly willoughbooby height


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

I want Holly to win


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

'Holly Willoughbooby' lol.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

oh dear.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

zoooo does not know this song.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Painful


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

not just one note. this is horrible!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Young Jeremy Clarkson is going for it. Not quite up to the song though.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> zoooo does not know this song.


well, it doesn't usually sound like this. it's usually recognisable notes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> zoooo does not know this song.


 
Same as


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Bad hair day


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

WHAT?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

His voice at the beginning reminded me of Jimmy Somerville


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Danny O'Songwroiter is such a dick!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> zoooo does not know this song.


 
We're alright zoooo, Tom doesn't either


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Is Tom embalmed in-between shows?


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

ooh - i like this one.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

This lass is so Black Country. Go girl.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Who is it, Benny Hill?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Joss Stone-alike


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

that fake mic cable has been gaffa'd to the bottom of the radio mic.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Wireless mic with added string to match her shoes


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> that fake mic cable has been gaffa'd to the bottom of the radio mic.



Good spot. You a sound engineer?


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

I like that girl's voice. And she kicked those two cocky girls arses in the battle bit the other week, so she wins extra points.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I like that girl's voice. And she kicked those two cocky girls arses in the battle bit the other week, so she wins extra points.


 
I did as well


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Good spot. You a sound engineer?


drama teacher - i know my way round real cabled mics.

i *knew* the jones was going to say Janis Joplin. it's absurdly overstating things, but i do see it, a bit.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

I predict she will do Enya.


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

close. but more potential to offend everyone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

ah no, I'm one of these minorities who's not at all into Kate Bush


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

Damn, so close. Kate Bush.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

Has this Bo girl had a problem with drugs or alcohol?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

This may be unforgivable. Bo, BO! Put the fucking Bush down now!!!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Lady Catherine Florence Posho Bruce-Tory-Brudenell is actually quite good


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

@geri - yeah she has


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

kate bush is from just down the road from where i grew up. trufact.


----------



## wtfftw (May 5, 2012)

I really can't stand Bo. I mean she's probably lovely really but I find her immediately irritating.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Geri said:


> Has this Bo girl had a problem with drugs or alcohol?


 
Maybe too much money to buy it? 

Actually, that's cruel.  I googled her the other week, and apparently she's estranged from her rich dad.  Maybe she's so poor now she can't afford to eat


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

Geri said:


> Has this Bo girl had a problem with drugs or alcohol?



She's turning the nation to drink. Looks like I picked the wrong night to give up crack cocaine.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 5, 2012)

I can't stand her, even more so now I've just heard her murdering one of my favourite songs.


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Lady Catherine Florence Posho Bruce-Tory-Brudenell is actually quite good


 
If you like a second rate Delores O'Riordan.


----------



## paulhackett (May 5, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> kate bush is from just down the road from where i grew up. trufact.


 
did she run up the hill past you?


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> did she run up the hill past you?


*nods* shooter's hill.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 5, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> kate bush is from just down the road from where i grew up. trufact.


Trufact? Is that a village in Kent?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Geri said:


> If you like a second rate Delores O'Riordan.


 
From Bo's website


> *Dido, Dolores O’Riordan and Joni Michell*
> 
> Are named amoung the 23 year old's influences. Having gone through tough times, including a spell in rehab, much of her earlier songs have a darker edge. Recently, however, the mood has become alot more upbeat - reflecting her ever changing emotional state.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Saw a pic of Kate Bush today, looks like your weirdo hippy aunty


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

ok - team jessie - get shot of the girl that can't sing at all or scary tongue-woman.

team dickface - get rid of the boy who started with the blandy-blandness (max).


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Poor Bo. It's not easy being posh and loaded. Trust me, I know


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2012)

Joni Mitchell. Pah, she should be so lucky.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

Get rid of Ruth-Ann, Toni, Max and others


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Right, who's voting for who?


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

never vote. not even for strictly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Right, who's voting for who?


 
I ain't voting for anyone.  I'm going to put my tea on and switch on BGT


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

I voted for Becky and Bo


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

Are we all moving to the BGT thread now?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

is there a BGT thread??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> is there a BGT thread??


 
Of course there is!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/britains-got-talent-2012.290805/


----------



## twentythreedom (May 5, 2012)

See you all back here tomorrow


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 5, 2012)

I fell in love wih Danny there when he said that pain is the birth of art. Or something.
Mind you, it might just be the painkillers talking...


----------



## spanglechick (May 5, 2012)

it was something along the lines of - the only redeeming feature of pain is the birth of art... and tbh, it's facile but has a certain truth.  he's still a dickface, mind.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2012)

I think he said the only justification for pain is art.
But maybe I missed another bit about birth.

He is growing on me a bit. But I still don't know who The Script are or any of their songs. Did I read here or somewhere else that when they sent Danny his contract to sign, he found it still had Will Young's name on it.

Hee.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2012)

Catching up on tonight. So Far I like Vince and ...not that much else tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2012)

I know it's a Coldplay song but I really love this....I hope he doesn't fuck it up


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 5, 2012)

Actually - despite iplayer freezing - that was not a bad version. I think he's got a good voice


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 5, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Actually - despite iplayer freezing - that was not a bad version. I think he's got a good voice


 
Still sounds like he's singing pepper, pepper, paradise


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

aww - bless little will on his chair.

unlike last week the judges and hosts have got changed between shows.


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2012)

So when is tonight's filmed? How long are the lines open for voting?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2012)

just results tonight I thought?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Looks like it as only half hour show


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

tonight's was filmed yesterday. lines stay open til 9pm on sat'dee, then they film the sunday show. just like strictly.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

you dont vote on he sunday, obv.


----------



## girasol (May 6, 2012)

Was just listening to tv, not looking, and it just suddenly occurred to me, Bo Bruce's voice = Sinead O'Connor + Enya

Someone has probably said this already....


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> tonight's was filmed yesterday. lines stay open til 9pm on sat'dee, then they film the sunday show. just like strictly.


 
I don't watch Strictly. So there is only an hour to vote?


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2012)

Don't save the shit one, Jessie.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

Geri said:


> I don't watch Strictly. So there is only an hour to vote?


i guess. not sure what time on the saturday they open the lines.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

wouldn't mind either of those going. shit girl is shit, but freaky-tongue-woman is freaky.


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2012)

Yes she is quite scary when she sings.


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2012)

I always forget the weird sex couple are still in it.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Nooo. The sex people are back!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Get rid of Toni and Ruth Ann


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

i worry that the other judges don't seem to like poor little will.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i worry that the other judges don't seem to like poor little will.


 
Why do you think that spangles?


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2012)

They just jealous of him cos HE'S SO CUTE.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Holy moley, Holly isn't so much dressed as upholstered.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Boooo! Noooo! Bo!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2012)

Cool, Bo's through


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2012)

Aw, poor Stacey Solomonalike. Save her, Danny!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

How were those soppy lads better than Hannah? Just weird.


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2012)

David Julien has really nice eyes.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Geri said:


> David Julien has really nice eyes.



Leave it.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why do you think that spangles?


little things i noticed last week, and then tonight, they were all friendly and dancing toegther, and he was on his own.

actually, watching jessie j on the graham norton show this week, she gets quite chippy easily.  she said to simon amstel something like 'well you obviously don't like me' and he'd just been being a bit witty - hardly anything at all (and amstell can be a total git).  i think she's insecure if people don't fawn over her.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Both of these should go.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

david is twinkly.


----------



## girasol (May 6, 2012)

They actually got changed, as if to pretend it was filmed at different times, when it wasn't!  Why pretend?  At least last week they were wearing the same clothes


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Quiet! Jessie's talking!


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> ok - team jessie - get shot of the girl that can't sing at all or scary tongue-woman.
> 
> team dickface - get rid of the boy who started with the blandy-blandness (max).


ahem - i called three of the endagered four, btw.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2012)

Predictable, that


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

girasol said:


> They actually got changed, as if to pretend it was filmed at different times, when it wasn't! Why pretend? At least last week they were wearing the same clothes


they always get changed on strictly too. i like it. more outfits to slag off.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Show them how it's done Emeli.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

i like her but this song is dullasfuck.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i like her but this song is dullasfuck.



Noo Spangles!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Max could become a Sting sized knobhead if he made it famous.


----------



## girasol (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> little things i noticed last week, and then tonight, they were all friendly and dancing toegther, and he was on his own.
> 
> actually, watching jessie j on the graham norton show this week, she gets quite chippy easily. she said to simon amstel something like 'well you obviously don't like me' and he'd just been being a bit witty - hardly anything at all (and amstell can be a total git).* i think she's insecure* if people don't fawn over her.


 
I think she's insecure full stop, probably from bullying she had in school?  She's full of bravado, isn't she, and seems really confident.  I kinda like her for that though.  Being bullied will make you think people don't like you though, as well as defensive.


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2012)

Max's top button being buttoned up ANNOYS ME.


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2012)

Surprise surprise, boring bloke saves boring bloke.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2012)

Awwww poor Stacey


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

Danny you utter twerp!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> little things i noticed last week, and then tonight, they were all friendly and dancing toegther, and he was on his own.
> 
> actually, watching jessie j on the graham norton show this week, she gets quite chippy easily. she said to simon amstel something like 'well you obviously don't like me' and he'd just been being a bit witty - hardly anything at all (and amstell can be a total git). i think she's insecure if people don't fawn over her.


 
Maybe Will's too cool to dance?


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

i think that was the wrong choice. give her a haircut and point her at the direction of some edge and she could've been fun. he's just yawnsome.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe Will's too cool to dance?


will was dancing! they just weren't including him so much.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 6, 2012)

I don't like this short result show format. It doesn't satisfy


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2012)

girasol said:


> I think she's insecure full stop, probably from bullying she had in school? She's full of bravado, isn't she, and seems really confident. I kinda like her for that though. Being bullied will make you think people don't like you though, as well as defensive.


 
Everyone has people who don't like them, especially famous people. If you are insecure perhaps seeking fame is not the best idea.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Surprise surprise, boring bloke saves boring bloke.



Tbf you have to blame all those that voted for the two soppy blokes and the finger of suspicion points at a lot of ladeez.


----------



## madzone (May 6, 2012)

Who's gone?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> will was dancing! they just weren't including him so much.


 
ah, I missed that, was in the kitchen.  Bastards, leaving poor Willy on his own


----------



## girasol (May 6, 2012)

Geri said:


> Everyone has people who don't like them, especially famous people. If you are insecure perhaps seeking fame is not the best idea.


 
That's a bit unrealistic and naive, considering that 99% of people have insecurities 

Also, a lot of people who seek fame tend to have something to prove, or are seeking approval.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I don't like this short result show format. It doesn't satisfy


yes - the bottom two should sing again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

and over to BGT


----------



## madzone (May 6, 2012)

madzone said:


> Who's gone?


 
AfuckingHem!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> yes - the bottom two should sing again.



Or better still fight each other gladiatorial style with no singing allowed.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 6, 2012)

madzone said:


> AfuckingHem!



Firky and Pickman's model in a surprise public vote.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

madzone said:


> AfuckingHem!


the blonde cheerleader who did the two versions of 'cry me a river', and the young one who couldn't sing auditions and who they put in a hideo jumpsuit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> will was dancing! they just weren't including him so much.


 
Right, I just wound back to beginning.  He was dancing on his chair spangles!  He didn't even get onto the floor to dance with them


----------



## madzone (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> the blonde cheerleader who did the two versions of 'cry me a river', and the young one who couldn't sing auditions and who they put in a hideo jumpsuit.


 
Cheers m'dear.   Was the second one the black girl who was really out of tune?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

madzone said:


> Cheers m'dear. Was the second one the black girl who was really out of tune?


 
The young black girl was Ruth Ann.  Think she got knocked out (well she certainly wasn't in the top 3)


----------



## madzone (May 6, 2012)

Oh, I'm just confused now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

madzone said:


> Oh, I'm just confused now.


 
So am I, I missed most of the results


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

Here you go madz

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/tv-film-news/hannah-berney-and-ruth-ann-st-821931


----------



## zoooo (May 6, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Tbf you have to blame all those that voted for the two soppy blokes and the finger of suspicion points at a lot of ladeez.


Ha, or maybe 13 year old girls.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, I just wound back to beginning. He was dancing on his chair spangles! He didn't even get onto the floor to dance with them


not that time - in the second group number.


----------



## spanglechick (May 6, 2012)

madzone said:


> Cheers m'dear. Was the second one the black girl who was really out of tune?


yes.


----------



## madzone (May 6, 2012)

I think it's the right choice tbh. Hannah can sing but there's something about her that's a bit disengaged.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 6, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> not that time - in the second group number.


 
shit, I didn't go forward that much!  Will have to have a look tomorrow, after BGT, Silent Witness and Homeland have been watched


----------



## danny la rouge (May 6, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Catching up on tonight. So Far I like Vince and ...not that much else tbh


Is he the one who did Always On My Mind?  I thought that was crap.  What's with all this twiddly fiddly notes everywhere thing?  It doesn't sound good.  Use your ability to enhance the melody, not to completely bury it.  I like him, though.  He's a good lad.

The best was the stroppy teenager.

The Welsh lass shouldn't have gone, though.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 7, 2012)

Any Becky Hill fans here?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2012)

ah, it's Becky!  I misheard it as Benny Hill


----------



## wtfftw (May 8, 2012)

I've caught up now.

Quite annoyed with Danny.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

Woohoo! Here we go...


----------



## Mephitic (May 12, 2012)

dammit i have to wait until i can steal this from the internet, which in all likelihood will be tomorrow....... i is jealous


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

Oh no, the sex people are in the building


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

nice dress, but this is being oversung by Leanne.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

I did not like this arrangement.


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

Can you buy Will.i.am action figures anywhere?

Cos I want one.


----------



## Schmetterling (May 12, 2012)

Are we live yet?


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

What a terrible version of this song, and a ridiculous outfit.


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

Was she being boring, rubbish and whiny on purpose?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

Jessie's channelling Katy Perry tonight


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

the arrangement of the song was too slow for frances's rock-chick interpretation.  i like the outfit, and the throne staging at the start.  the boots were slightly wrong, though - only slightly.  a bigger platform and a separate straight block heel, rather than a wedge, would work better.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

Aaaaiieeeee! Sex weirdo time


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

I liked the big tutu skirt, but wearing a baggy t-shirt with it was a bad idea.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

Quality criticism of footwear, spangles


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

He looks like a tramp down the park


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

For crying out loud, why is this couple still in it?


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

and she looks like the worst kind of middle-aged-pseudo-hippy-social-worker.

wasn't bad, but i just hate them.


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

Aw, look at Will's little gloves. 
I hope he will be zooming home on a matching shiny white motorcycle after the show.


----------



## gosub (May 12, 2012)

Half as good as Tracey thorn


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

Joelle best so far. Bit shaky on the lower notes.


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

I think she would have been better off singing something Motowny.


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

hideously unflattering dress. accentuates her tummy, too  short, weird matronly bosom created by the black bit.


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

jesus christ, did ruth piss the stylist off somehow?


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

She makes some interesting faces when she sings.


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

Does she sing slightly off the beat? Or is it my ears.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

I liked it until she started rocking out.


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

see - jessie does this whole 'will's bullying me - feel sorry for me' thing. hate her.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2012)

It's Sean Penn.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

He does too much falsetto, that fella


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

Didn't I say he should sing this a week or so back? I rule. Or is Will reading this thread....


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

and too much coke, probly


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

those animated backgrounds were terrible - too distracting!


----------



## abstract1 (May 12, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Aaaaiieeeee! Sex weirdo time


 
Everything but the.......

where to start 




			
				twentythreedom said:
			
		

> Quality criticism of footwear, spangles


 
Attention to detail


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I hate and like Tyler at the same time.
> He should do a Terence Trent Derby song.


Go me. Hi Will if you're reading.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

Shouldn't be doing falsetto after Tyler, sounds a bit weaker


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Been out, so just starting from the beginning

Jessie's getting a right slating in the papers for turning into a diva and may not get the next series.  Can't say that's a huge loss


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

I've said it before and I say it again - The Jones is a total dude!


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

they all looked much better too. except matt should've had a beehive too!


----------



## zoooo (May 12, 2012)

D'aw. Quite liked Will's song. Tyler sang better in that than his own songs.


----------



## spanglechick (May 12, 2012)

that was fun. tyler is surprisingly unshit at rapping.

three acts in danger this week? gives the judges more control...


----------



## twentythreedom (May 12, 2012)

<switches over to BGT>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> <switches over to BGT>


 
I've just watched hippy hippy flower power couple.  I'm way behind, but I may switch over to BGT as it's easier to cook whilst it's on 

(ie. fast forwarding)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 12, 2012)

Fucking hell

Will's team are crucifying *I Got a Woman*

Didn't like that version at all


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 13, 2012)

Tom's groupy performance was much better.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

I disagree. Tom's team just sounded like his backing singers: possibly cos he outclasses them, but also the nature of the song and how it was done. With will's team, *they* were the main event.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2012)

Just catching up on this - I think Ruth has an amazing quality in her voice, far above anyone in the show though I actually didn't enjoy her performance this week as much as her last one.

Like Danny said she makes the hair goes up on my arms and makes me quite tearful


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2012)

Yup. Just caught up (reading thread as I watched). Ruth is awesome. I don't even like that song.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2012)

Results time!!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2012)

Bit harsh, having to send 2 home...... BUT WHO WILL IT BE???11!!

The sex weirdos have to go!


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2012)

They only count as one.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

are they halving the teams?  blimey...

ok, Will needs to keep amy winehouse boy and Jaz.  Tom must keep Ruth and umm... leanne?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, obvs. I just want them deffo gone. Reckon Adam will go too

eta@wffles


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2012)

Totally agree, Spangles.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

he might keep adam, but he shouldn't cos even if the girliepops like him, adam is yawnpants.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

Yay! The Scccissters!


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

See - you need to be Jake Shears to get away with what Ruth and Toni were wearing!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2012)

Can someone send Jessie home please


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2012)

Tricky choice.. keep Tyler or Joelle?


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

hmm - joelle is a better singer, but tyler is more interesting, rock and roll etc. Joelle is just another identikit soul diva.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> hmm - joelle is a better singer, but tyler is more interesting, rock and roll etc. Joelle is just another identikit soul diva.


Yeah i agree with that - I think Tyler should stay from Will's group and Leanne from Tom's. Glad Ruth and Jaz have got through.


----------



## zoooo (May 13, 2012)

Holly looks purty.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

cool stuff.  good decision, tom.


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2012)

I haven't liked Adam throughout this but I warmed to him then.


Oh I hate bo.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2012)

I hope Tyler stays tbh. Spangles is right (again)


----------



## wtfftw (May 13, 2012)

Finding this rather dreary.


----------



## zoooo (May 13, 2012)

The little girl is not good, hopefully she goes.


----------



## Geri (May 13, 2012)

I don't like the format of only having two teams in competition each week.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 13, 2012)

Yeah Tyler!!!!


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

kind of gave the game away there... 'goes in within HIMself...'


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2012)

Geri said:


> I don't like the format of only having two teams in competition each week.


it would be on half the night, otherwise. i think they're trying to learn from the mistakes of x factor.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 14, 2012)

The right ones stayed.


----------



## sim667 (May 14, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Like Danny said she makes the hair goes up on my arms and makes me quite tearful


 
Me too, which is odd as I'm normally a right emotional imbocile.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

no one else watching tonight?

i thought jessie's group thing was really underwhelming (and whoever chose jessie and toni's eighties trousers wants shooting).

i quite liked Max's kt tunstall thing, actually. jessie mentioned ed sheeran and i've not heard him sing, i don't think - so maybe i'm not aware of it being derivative.


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

Didn't like that one by cassius!


----------



## magneze (May 19, 2012)

Is Cassius short or Holly tall?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2012)

Cassius is dull.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

i guess even cassius knows he's ggot no chance of making it through the cut. it will be vince and becky. blatently.


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2012)

I'm not enjoying this.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2012)

Have had to turn over for football build up!


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

Bo irritates me


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

OMG Nightmare The Voice / Champions League dilemma!!


----------



## Geri (May 19, 2012)

If I was Kate Bush I would have told her to stay the fuck away from my songs, bitch!


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

I liked Max's song. He did it just like KT Tunstall did (aside from the rap), I don't know why Ed Sheeran got brought up at all. Unless he does a rap too, which I can't imagine.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

i actually think Bo is pretty good, in terms of not being power-soul identikit contestant.  it's absolutely not my taste, and makes me want to switch off, but it's not just dull like cassius.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Jessie's a twat. She's not worthy of trying to take the piss out of Jones. How dare she!!


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

Why is Vince wearing that. Why.


----------



## Geri (May 19, 2012)

Someone should tell Vince he doesn't have to warble _every_ note.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Apparently, all the crew hate Jessie and she's out of the next series for being a twat


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Apparently, all the crew hate Jessie and she's out of the next series for being a twat


Yep, I keep hearing that too. Hurrah!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Vince should be in East 17


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Aleks is shit, and his parents can't spell


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

It was boring, but kind of sweet.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

i would have liked to hear a big band version of 'are you gonna be my girl?'  - and i initially thought jack johnson was a suicidal choice (snore)...  but he has the charisma to sell it, actually.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Aleks is shit, and his parents can't spell


or possibly polish?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Jessie's got fat pits


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> or possibly polish?


They can't spell or polish? Lame


----------



## wtfftw (May 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Jessie's got fat pits


Oh shut up


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

Ha, she needs to learn not to show it when she forgets the words. Bless.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

WTF???!?!


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Jessie's got fat pits


So have I..... it's not the fat pits that make her a twat!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

She's fucking mental


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

It's more a tight top than her being fat anywhere.


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> It's more a tight top than her being fat anywhere.


mine's not


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

I retract the pits comment - her dress fits badly is all. Nowt wrong with fat pits, I just wanted to slag Jessie off a bit.

((((fat pits))))


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> I retract the pits comment - her dress fits badly is all. Nowt wrong with fat pits, I just wanted to slag Jessie off a bit.
> 
> ((((fat pits))))


Well there's plenty of amunition there that you don't need to stoop to comments about fat!
 Kinda makes you look like a dick .........


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

She's got a fat head.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Sorry piggles


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Can we at least all agree that Jessie is a dick?


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Can we at least all agree that Jessie is a dick?


Of course!
No one is disputing that


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

But Danny may be a bigger dick!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Will.he.is is being a bit narky too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 19, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Will.he.is is being a bit narky too


He is cute though!


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ha, she needs to learn not to show it when she forgets the words. Bless.


she got out of synch with the guitars, i think she couldn't hear them over the crowds... and i think that made her blow the lines.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 19, 2012)

Dammit, gotta turn over for the football now. Love you all, Voicefans!!!


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

I wonder if she knows she makes scary faces when she sings. Guess she just doesn't mind.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

toni has to go. her gurning and flappy tongue make me feel sick.


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> she got out of synch with the guitars, i think she couldn't hear them over the crowds... and i think that made her blow the lines.


Aw. She is a bit mental but I really like her.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2012)

The curly-haired guy wasn't playing the guitar we could hear.  Can he play guitar or not?  If not, put it down and just sing.  If he can, why have someone else play the guitar part?

Also, the "risky" thing that stage school guy did with the pedals was unnecessary, because when he stopped doing it and walked away from the pedals, the very same sounds were in the backing track anyway.  So that was all show and hype.  Do they think we're stupid?


----------



## pigtails (May 19, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> toni has to go. her gurning and flappy tongue make me feel sick.


Amen!


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Do they think we're stupid?


Yes.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2012)

Re: Toni.  (That's Voldemort, right?)

She keeps saying she has a confidence problem.  Yes: too much.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Yes.


I know.  

Mind you, I blame myself; I was sucked in by the spinning chair thing.  But it's just like any other talent show.


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

All the boys are just blurring into one charisma free blob in my mind.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ha, she needs to learn not to show it when she forgets the words. Bless.


The Teenage Tantrum girl?  Yup.  Elementary error.  She was still by far the best in show, though.

What swear did she do?


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

I think maybe she mouthed 'shit' when she was on the steps?
Possibly.


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I think maybe she mouthed 'shit' when she was on the steps?
> Possibly.


i thought 'fuck'.


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

Ah. Wish I was watching on Sky, I'd be rewinding like a mofo.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I think maybe she mouthed 'shit' when she was on the steps?
> Possibly.


Nothing to the shit Danny mouths every time he's on camera.


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

Oh and did Holly really flash her knickers? I wasn't looking at the screen at the time.


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Nothing to the shit Danny mouths every time he's on camera.


He looked a bit of a tit in his hat during his song too.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 19, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Oh and did Holly really flash her knickers? I wasn't looking at the screen at the time.


I didn't see anything.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (May 20, 2012)

This weeks favs. were Max and that other (working-class-from-manchester) bloke.

Ruth's duet next week is one to look forward too.


Ruth FTW


----------



## Hellsbells (May 20, 2012)

do people reallyl like this show? Normaly i'll watch any xfactor type crap, but I can't stand The Voice. It's SO DULL and irritating. And how is it even just about 'the voice' anymore anywhere - it's clearly hugely dependent on image & looks even if it started off as just 'the voice'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> do people reallyl like this show? Normaly i'll watch any xfactor type crap, but I can't stand The Voice. It's SO DULL and irritating. And how is it even just about 'the voice' anymore anywhere - it's clearly hugely dependent on image & looks even if it started off as just 'the voice'


 
I've got bored of it.  Didn't even watch a complete sung last night, just fast-forwarded the whole episode


----------



## Geri (May 20, 2012)

Hellsbells said:


> do people reallyl like this show? Normaly i'll watch any xfactor type crap, but I can't stand The Voice. It's SO DULL and irritating. And how is it even just about 'the voice' anymore anywhere - it's clearly hugely dependent on image & looks even if it started off as just 'the voice'


 
I found it very dull last night, I have to admit. I wasn't really watching, just had it on in the background.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 20, 2012)

I only watch it for will.i.am's funnies


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2012)

The only one of these shows I've ever truly liked was Fame Academy. And that was barely anything like these, really.

But it is something I end up having on in the background every week, for whatever reason. (Will.i.am being the main one.)


----------



## wtfftw (May 20, 2012)

A friend loved the US version so I've given it a go (don't really watch x factor or strictly or talent). 

I'm watching eurovision next week.


----------



## girasol (May 20, 2012)

The only good thing about this week's show was that it made me look 'somebody that I used to know' on YouTube, I heard that song before and loved it, but thanks to last night's show I finally put a face to the song...


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I'm watching eurovision next week.


Totally.


----------



## sim667 (May 20, 2012)

Danny was shit in his team song.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2012)

Shit song


----------



## wtfftw (May 20, 2012)

Ugh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> A friend loved the US version so I've given it a go (don't really watch x factor or strictly or talent).
> 
> I'm watching eurovision next week.





zoooo said:


> Totally.


 
Are you supporting the grannies?


----------



## Geri (May 20, 2012)

Urgh, Bo.


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2012)

Ha! I am definitely looking forward to seeing that one.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 20, 2012)

Cassius is tiny!!


----------



## wtfftw (May 20, 2012)

well done Jessie.

(I'll avoiding all eurovision - except UK entry- until Tuesday)


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2012)

What of health & safety, Will.i.am?!


----------



## wtfftw (May 20, 2012)

Oooh. New theory - I'm not charmed by the young boy while ovulating.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2012)

Danny picked the wrong one.  Should have been Curly from Leek.  That Max is an annoying prick.

The child disgraced himself somewhat with his sulky strop.  Do they not get coached in believable   magnanimity and dignity?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 20, 2012)

it's Jessy J's dreadful dreadful speaking manner that annoys me... she shouldn't even be saying 'like' let alone "laiiik'


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2012)

oh dear, aleks - it doesn't play well... bratty behaviour. no excuse.

i thought dickface would choose twinkly david over dull max too.  never mind. jaz or ruth will win the thing anyway, so this is all a diversion.


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2012)

Or Becky!

Perhaps.


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Or Becky!
> 
> Perhaps.


nah - becky didn't even get more public vote than vince.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2012)

I didn't watch it again.

Am I missing anything?

I'm hoping the answer's going to be NO


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> nah - becky didn't even get more public vote than vince.


Ah, true. I reckon she might improve though and have a slim chance of getting the public more on her side. All depends on song choice!


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't watch it again.
> 
> Am I missing anything?


Not really!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 21, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> oh dear, aleks - it doesn't play well... bratty behaviour. no excuse.
> 
> i thought dickface would choose twinkly david over dull max too. never mind. jaz or ruth will win the thing anyway, so this is all a diversion.


I knew he'd choose Max.  He's a clueless twat.

That Aleks hasn't done himself any favours. But the judges weren't justified in saying he didn't have a great voice. He does. What he doesn't have is a huge range. But then that isn't the measure of greatness. I'm not putting him in the same category at all, but Billie Holiday had a range even narrower than mine - she could only cover just over an octave - but she was one of the greatest singers of the 20th Century. In fact, she was one of the greatest _musicians_ of the 20th Century.


----------



## Geri (May 21, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ah, true. I reckon she might improve though and have a slim chance of getting the public more on her side. All depends on song choice!


She needs to improve her personality to get the public on side.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 21, 2012)

Simon Cowell was in some tabloid or other moaning that The Voice is just  copying the X Factor. No mention at all of Pop Idol, the show which X Factor ripped off.


----------



## zoooo (May 21, 2012)

Yes he seems to think he invented singing competitions. The dick.



Geri said:


> She needs to improve her personality to get the public on side.


Good point.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 26, 2012)

Semifinal yay!!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2012)

All a bit underwhelming atm.


----------



## madzone (May 26, 2012)

I quite liked Max


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2012)

Leanne best so far


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2012)

Ooh, Tyler's mum looks a bit like an old Amy.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2012)

OMG! Tyler is doing Bohemian Rhapsody!


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2012)

Nooooooooooo!


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2012)

Performance is kind of awful.
But I do like his pink suit.


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2012)

I've had to mute it actually. It is too cringey.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 26, 2012)

VERY VERY FRIGHTENING ME!


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2012)

Wtf were the judges watching.  I like Tyler no mates, but that was fucking horrible


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2012)

I thought Leanne was better than Ruth tonight, although I still prefer Ruth.


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2012)

Geri said:


> I thought Leanne was better than Ruth tonight, although I still prefer Ruth.


 
Agreed.  I feel a weird South London loyalty with Ruth though 

Bo can fuck right off though.  Her voice really irritates me


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2012)

OMG it's Cheryl Cole bringing the mid 90s vibe


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2012)

Ooh, that leap was good. Do it again Cheryl!
Instead of singing.


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2012)

Not the Voice, but I haven't watched Saturday night telly for ages, but could someone tell me who the fuck the Dolph Lundgren lookalike is presenting The Lottery


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2012)

I've been outside BBQ-ing. Have I missed owt good?


----------



## paulhackett (May 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Not the Voice, but I haven't watched Saturday night telly for ages, but could someone tell me who the fuck the Dolph Lundgren lookalike is presenting The Lottery


 
Brigitte Nielsen?


----------



## Geri (May 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Not the Voice, but I haven't watched Saturday night telly for ages, but could someone tell me who the fuck the Dolph Lundgren lookalike is presenting The Lottery


 
It's Christian from Eastenders.


----------



## colacubes (May 26, 2012)

Geri said:


> It's Christian from Eastenders.


 
Ta   I haven't watched it for years so genuinely had no idea who he was


----------



## madzone (May 26, 2012)

I think Jessie must have had her ritalin tonight.


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2012)

So is it 1 from each team, or top 4 overall who go through?


----------



## Geri (May 27, 2012)

One from each team, I think.


----------



## spanglechick (May 27, 2012)

so, max is out - no question...  and then - i don't know how to call it.  Jaz had a shit week, and tyler will get the girly vote; vince and becky both did well and are evenly matched; and leanne did better but who could compete against a teenager who is still grieving for her daddy, and stood there with tears running down her face?  

plus, leanne's a bit of a cruise singer, imo.


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2012)

I'd agree with all that.  Gotta be Bo, Jaz, Ruth and then prob Vince I reckon.


----------



## spanglechick (May 27, 2012)

it should be jaz, but tyler might pull an upset... and actually, i feel becky over vince.  i can see her career more.


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> it should be jaz, but tyler might pull an upset... and actually, i feel becky over vince. i can see her career more.


 
I really like her voice, but I guess the problem is she comes across as a bit bratty.  Which tbh is fair enough cos she is only 18


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2012)

*grump*

Becky's the only one I liked. Hmph.


----------



## spanglechick (May 27, 2012)

if it is bo, vince, ruth and jaz - then it will be all the contestants saved by the public last week.  which makes this week a big, pointless anti-climax.


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2012)

Shock alert


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2012)

They're doing it all wrong.

(Except Max going home.)


----------



## Geri (May 27, 2012)

Wow, what a shocker.


----------



## spanglechick (May 27, 2012)

omg - massive upset!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 27, 2012)

Leanne is through, kinell


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2012)

If Tyler gets through now I suspect the final might be more open and exciting.


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2012)

Tom looked well disappointed! Learn to poker face, man.


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Tom looked well disappointed! Learn to poker face, man.


 
Innit 

Tbf, Leanne has got an amazing voice, but she is just a bit old school Celine Dion ballad queen.


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2012)

Kylie's not jumping off anything high.  Let down.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 27, 2012)

Kylie's 43. Nuff respect!!


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Kylie's 43. Nuff respect!!


 
Christ I wish I had her legs and I'm 10 years younger


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2012)

Fuck me


----------



## twentythreedom (May 27, 2012)

Cool!!!! Tyler dunnit!!


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2012)

Only one non shock result in the show! Very odd.

I do like Tyler though, even if his singing is a bit strange.


----------



## colacubes (May 27, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Only one non shock result in the show! Very odd.
> 
> I do like Tyler though, even if his singing is a bit strange.


 
I'd say Leanne was a shock over Ruth too.


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2012)

The only non shock result for me was Max going home.


----------



## sim667 (May 27, 2012)

I reckon jaz, Ruth and bo will probably have careers out of this, even though 2 out of them aren't even going to be in the final.

Ruth brown and tom jones album anyone??


----------



## weltweit (May 27, 2012)

I was very surprised that Ruth and Jazz were eliminated I had expected them to be in the final together. imho they had the strongest voices.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 28, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I was very surprised that Ruth and Jazz were eliminated I had expected them to be in the final together. imho they had the strongest voices.


I was surprised Ruth didn't get through, but not Jazz.  He can sing for sure, but it's all very mechanical.  There's no warmth, no meaning.

I'm glad that Hat Twat got knocked out, though.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Right! Role call. Where are you voicers?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

I miss Jazz, Ruth and Becky!

But I'm still watching.


----------



## Geri (Jun 2, 2012)

Bo is favourite to win, apparently.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't like Bo's posh and whispery warbling, but she did that well.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Leanne deserves to be in the final.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

1 - 0 to the Ingerland!! Right, finals time. Who's supporting who, urbs?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Leanne's all over the place with this song.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't really rate Leanne. A bit meh.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

She still had some decent bits in there though.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

Can we have Ruth back?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Tyler should do 'Look of Love' ABC, not Bohemian Rhapsody.

But bless, he's happy sez his mum.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay, Tyler's gonna win.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

Tyler done good


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't normally stop other things for Tyler but I thought that was good.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

and he sex his mum too


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Vince?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2012)

i thought tyler was a bit 'meh' - but he clearly has a big public vote.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Okay, Tyler's gonna win.



He was all over the shop though. Still has lots of fans.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

Where were you on Thursday, 23?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2012)

and, tbh - yeah, tyler? i blatantly would.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> and he sex his mum too



I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought that was Tyler's best performance so far. And I liked it a lot better than the two before him. So unless Vince is good (doubtful) I want Tyler to win.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Vince needs to stop putting that stupid voice on when he talks. It's annoying.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Where were you on Thursday, 23?


 
babysitting. fucking furious cos i couldn't go... got badly let down  must arrange a weekend drinks soon!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

vince should've been in East 17


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

Was I supposed to recognise that tune?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Vince is good though, much better vocalist than Tyler is now.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.


 
good edit, i did wonder myself


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny's never heard that song before???


----------



## Geri (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny O'Donoghue has never heard that song before!?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Vince is good though, much better vocalist than Tyler is now.


True, he probably is better at hitting the notes, but he messes around with the songs so much that there's no bloody song left. He kills songs. And not in the good way.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Danny's never heard that song before???


What was it? I missed the intro.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2012)

that was snoretastic.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeh alright Danny's not a fossil like most of us.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> What was it? I missed the intro.


Jimmy Cliff Many Rivers To Cross.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> good edit, i did wonder myself



Stoopid predictive text!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Yeh alright Danny's not a fossil like most of us.


Lol, it's on any compilation album of that music genre. I knew that song when I was 12. He 's in the music business, he should know more than me!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Bad song choice surely Bo and Danny.


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

I CAN NOT stand singers who do that stupid flicky thing at the end of a note. They should be killed with fire.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny has jumped the shark.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny O'Facepalm


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Why is Danny more attractive to me when he is doing bad, awkward white boy rapping?

How odd.

Don't worry I am suitably ashamed of myself.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Does no one on this show own a pair of SENSIBLE trousers?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

I suspect this is his idea of foreplay. :vom:


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Awful, horrible.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Ooh Tom's gonna do singing.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Bad song choice again. No one loves this song. Like, yes, not love.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2012)

i love this song


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

The Jones is cool. The end.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Aw, that was good.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2012)

i have a really big soft spot for leanne - i just don't think she's got a future in pop music.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay, I don't know this song.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i love this song



Insert picture of an owl.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Will really does live in a cartoon.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Meanwhile on Planet Will.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

Menstrual cycle and who I'm fancying update:  premenstrual. Tyler.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Will on entirely ruining Tyler's chances!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, that was shit.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Tyler much better.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2012)

it was fun - but a rubbish song.  leanne is smashing the duets so far.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

Leanne is generally smashing things. I like her but I don't think she's ever goose bumped me. And she carried off a jumpsuit which I find impressive.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know this song either.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Jessie and Tom both forgetting that they were supposed to showcase their acts.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Jessie and Tom both forgetting that they were supposed to showcase their acts.


Especially Jessie.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

warbletastic!


----------



## Geri (Jun 2, 2012)

That was hideous.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Was it a Jessie J song?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

50's throwback Vince Kidd.


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

Kill. Jessie. J.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm refusing to listen to this one as I'll cry /premenstrual


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh blimey, never listened to the lyrics of that Sheeran song before.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Say what you like about Ed, but no two songs sound alike.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Wowsers trousers. Surprised Vince went.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

good, vince was my least fave. leanne will go next i reckon


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2012)

no tears shed here. i think he's lots of fun , but he's not a great performer.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

I blame the song choices.


----------



## thriller (Jun 2, 2012)

BO will win. but i want leanne as i got money on her. c'mon leanne!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't love her tone. Wish I did.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

If Leanne doesn't win it'll be because Tom picked her songs only old folk like.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

Any of you voted yet? I voted Tyler!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't do voting! But I'm willing Tyler to win with mah mind. Cos he's nice.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Tyler will win.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

I just submitted a vote on your behalf, zoooo


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

oh, and you owe me 25p zoooo


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

It's in the post. 
In the form of half a pack of Smarties.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn, I just accidentally voted for Holly's jugs


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Damn, I just accidentally voted for Holly's jugs


I thought they were quite disappointing and squashed looking. The rest of her however....
I'd make much better use of that body than she does.


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Any of you voted yet? I voted Tyler!


Why?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

I actually liked that mix of the coaches songs!


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> If Leanne doesn't win it'll be because Tom picked her songs only old folk like.


She's the only one who can sing IMO. It's not the fekkin X factor.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

madzone said:


> Why?


cos he's different, good, not a twat and likes getting off his nut too.


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> cos he's different, good, not a twat and likes getting off his nut too.


I've gone right off you.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Blimey, that was very unexpected!!!


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

Waaa haaa.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

NO. FUCKING. WAY!!


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Blimey, that was very unexpected!!!


Not by me.


----------



## magneze (Jun 2, 2012)

Surprise! Probably the best performances of the night though tbh.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

madzone said:


> Not by me.


Alright cleverclogs!

I don't think she was the least talented in any way whatsoever, just thought the voters would vote for Bo or Tyler.


----------



## Geri (Jun 2, 2012)

I am pleased about this.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh noes, the sex couple.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Leanne! But watch out the sex couple are back.


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Alright cleverclogs!
> 
> I don't think she was the least talented in any way whatsoever, just thought the voters would vote for Bo or Tyler.


Maybe people actually remembered it was called The Voice or maybe it was a great big fat fix like wot X Factor is.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2012)

wow.  cool, actually.  i'm quite pleased.  she's not a titled aristo or a hipster, so more likeable than the others - and she undeniably had the best voice in the final.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucksake I wasted about £1.25 over the series. Cunts.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

madzone said:


> Maybe people actually remembered it was called The Voice or maybe it was a great big fat fix like wot X Factor is.


Heh, maybe Tom bribed them with... leeks.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

(I still think Becky was the most interesting voice-wise.)


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2012)

zoooo said:


> (I still think Becky was the most interesting voice-wise.)


i think becky was ace.  she came closest to being someone i'd have chosen to listen to.


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't remember Becky


----------



## girasol (Jun 2, 2012)

zoooo said:


> (I still think Becky was the most interesting voice-wise.)



she reminded me of Bjork... and I liked her too!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

She was the petulant teenager, who had the mega long mic wire a few weeks back.


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I know who you mean - raspy kind of voice?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## girasol (Jun 2, 2012)

madzone said:


> I think I know who you mean - raspy kind of voice?


Yep, I think she was only 17 or 18 years old..


----------



## thriller (Jun 2, 2012)

*i won £147 on leanne!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2012)

Excellent!
You will of course be spending £15 of that on her album....?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 2, 2012)

Meh Voice when all is said and done


----------



## thriller (Jun 2, 2012)

As soon as she sang her first song, I signed into my skybet account and placed the bet. Knew she would win from that first song. When she sang her final track, I just knew the money was in the bag. 

TBH. I had excellent track record on this show. Correctly picked Leanne, Tyler, Bo to be in the final when everyone kept on about how awesome and favourites to win Jaz and Ruth were. Only one that surprised me was Vince. Didn't predict he would make it this far.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 3, 2012)

^twat


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2012)

thriller said:


> As soon as she sang her first song, I signed into my skybet account and placed the bet. Knew she would win from that first song. When she sang her final track, I just knew the money was in the bag.
> 
> TBH. I had excellent track record on this show. Correctly picked Leanne, Tyler, Bo to be in the final when everyone kept on about how awesome and favourites to win Jaz and Ruth were. Only one that surprised me was Vince. Didn't predict he would make it this far.


 
Funny how you never mentioned any of it on this thread though.


----------



## thriller (Jun 3, 2012)

trust me. I aint making it up. 
Thriller wont lie to you all. 
I dont think I've even posted on this thread until yesterday as I dont post on Urban that much.
Overall, I've really liked this show. No novelty act bullshit that you see on X-Factor.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I still think Ruth should have won....


----------



## thriller (Jun 3, 2012)

no. she shouldn't.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Well I still think Ruth should have won....


The one who won is just boring.

They were each terrible on their third songs, mind.  Dreadful.  None of them deserved to win.  But the worst of the night was Vince's Many Rivers.  He was out of tune all the way through.  I know he wasn't singing the original melody (for some reason  ), but the melody he did sing was out of tune with the backing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 3, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Well I still think Ruth should have won....


Me too!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Danny's never heard that song before???


I'm not surprised he didn't know it.  Jimmy Cliff wouldn't know it, either.  I only knew what it was because I know the words.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 3, 2012)

When they were singing with their mentors, I thought Tom Jones's team were far and away the best. I don't even know what Danny was doing and why he thought it was a good idea, I thought it was appalling.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 4, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I don't even know what Danny was doing and why he thought it was a good idea, I thought it was appalling.


I think it was meant to be "rapping".  He thought it was a good idea because he's talentless and a twat.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 30, 2013)

Here we go again!


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2013)

Some more old has beens, I hear.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

Awmygawd. What's the need for all this old fogey music? Terrible start!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2013)

This is enough to make me want to switch over.  What a fucking load of shite

It's embarrassing


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

Big shout to the Urban 75 Voice mahusive though! How y'all doing?!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

Well done to the big lad. Good start.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I liked the first guy.. seems like a good lad too


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 30, 2013)

Hasn't taken Jessie long to be annoying again!


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2013)

That Welsh lad was ace.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

Jessie=annoying. It's fundamental natural law.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 30, 2013)

This fella's trying too hard


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2013)

hm, missed next one.  Was he any good?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 30, 2013)

he sings a little like corinne bailey rae. (sp)


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

Will straight into gnomic mode.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

Jessie's not just a great singer. She says so herself.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2013)

When's Jessie's bald head going to make an appearance?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2013)

zoooo said:


> When's Jessie's bald head going to make an appearance?


 
How far ahead of Comic Relief bollocks was this recorded?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2013)

A Southender, so I'll have to support her even though song's dull


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

When the ratings fall. 'Launch Jessie's head please'.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2013)

Wasn't the pink haired woman totally off key for the whole thing?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh dear. She was terrible


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How far ahead of Comic Relief bollocks was this recorded?


Could be monthssss.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

Good production misdirection with the Salford lad. We was all expecting excruciating rap. Instead he was awful country.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 30, 2013)

so this'll be vera lynn..


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2013)

It'd be nice if this girl could just hit the odd correct note.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2013)

I just turned over and I know I shouldn't laugh but granny with oxygen thing...sorry


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2013)

"I've never had any vocal training".

No shit!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

This woman's gran has got a future in this contest. Possibly as a tragic back story.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I just turned over and I know I shouldn't laugh but granny with oxygen thing...sorry


 
It's like a scene from Benidorm


----------



## harpo (Mar 30, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A Southender, so I'll have to support her even though song's dull


 
I missed the Welsh lad but she's been the best so far.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh noes, I hate when ex pop stars come on these shows. What if no one turns around? *too sad*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2013)

harpo said:


> I missed the Welsh lad but she's been the best so far.


 
He was good from what I saw (was in kitchen for half of it)


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2013)

Flat.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh god. Can't watchhhh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2013)

Kavana is.....dull. And not that great


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 30, 2013)

Geri said:
			
		

> Flat.



Dreadful. And loves himself.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 30, 2013)

They should wheel the bad ones off on a plywood cruise ship


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr.QofG's has told me off for saying Kav was shit. He was average, apparently!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

No one with a back story involving being nice to animals is flopping.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 30, 2013)

Good voice this one.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 30, 2013)

He was good (and fit).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 30, 2013)

Aye not bad this one. I think he should go with Sir Tom!


----------



## harpo (Mar 30, 2013)

Top voice that feller.


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> No one with a back story involving being nice to animals is flopping.


 
So glad he was good!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

Say what you like it's a roller-coaster ride. I'm on next week and who says yodelling can't be contemporary? Fuck yeah!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 30, 2013)

Palm-I-Am?


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 30, 2013)

it's been good fun.  my husband has had headphones on throughout, mind.  anyway, yes - like this fells.  seemed to be a whole heap of dross in the middle, though - some of which got chosen (like that gothy girl with the nan who was godawful -the girl was godawful, no idea how talented the nan was, tbf).


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr.QofG's has told me off for saying Kav was shit. He was average, apparently!


He was worse than average, he was shiite ... Tom Jones was very gentle with him. I thought he was awful.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

I am too soppy to watch the voice, they keep cutting back to the friends and family going crazy in the waiting room - I get all teary..


----------



## thriller (Mar 30, 2013)

when did this start? have I missed most of the episodes? haven't watched tv for near 3 months. won money last year betting on that fat bird to win it.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 30, 2013)

thriller said:


> when did this start? have I missed most of the episodes? haven't watched tv for near 3 months. won money last year betting on that fat bird to win it.


 
I tried a google image search for "the voice that fat bird" - I think you will have to be more specific


----------



## thriller (Mar 30, 2013)

big chick.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 30, 2013)

thriller said:


> big chick.


 
Women are only called birds or chicks because they pick up worms


----------



## thriller (Mar 30, 2013)

i'll catch on beeb iplayer


----------



## pigtails (Mar 30, 2013)

Jessie j is still a cock then.


----------



## Celt (Mar 31, 2013)

The welsh lass with the dying granny, Katy,  is an ex colleagues daughter,  she had a great voice as a kid but there was way to much warbling for my liking.  She was a lovely kid, and probably has the background that she won't end up too fucked up by the process, this stuff I think was recorded in November.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Mar 31, 2013)

One of the best ones was Will.I.Am's brother.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 31, 2013)

Someone please explain to William what "metaphor" means.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2013)

Celt said:


> The welsh lass with the dying granny, Katy, is an ex colleagues daughter, she had a great voice as a kid but there was way to much warbling for my liking. She was a lovely kid, and probably has the background that she won't end up too fucked up by the process, this stuff I think was recorded in November.


 
A lot of them do that warbling business, perhaps they think it shows greater range or something, I just think it shows they can't stick to the song and get that right!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2013)

weltweit said:


> A lot of them do that warbling business, perhaps they think it shows greater range or something,* I just think it shows they can't stick to the song and get that right!*



I blame Witney Houston and Celine Dion for making entire careers out of that very flaw.


----------



## madamv (Mar 31, 2013)

Daydodyas said:


> One of the best ones was Will.I.Am's brother.


Yes.  But danny needs to know that he didn't sing it better than Ray... Grr


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2013)

Gromit said:


> I blame Witney Houston and Celine Dion for making entire careers out of that very flaw.


And yet, when Whitney Houston sung the Star Spangled Banner, (below) she managed to restrain herself to great effect.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 31, 2013)

Only because traditionally the crowd is meant to be able to sing along with the singer. 
Doing her usual torturing of it would fuck up everyone trying to sing along and be seriously embarrassing.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2013)

Gromit said:


> Only because traditionally the crowd is meant to be able to sing along with the singer.
> Doing her usual torturing of it would fuck up everyone trying to sing along and be seriously embarrassing.


Ok, but I have heard quite a few American women murdering it very effectively (awfully)


----------



## Celt (Mar 31, 2013)

The song Katy was singing, was one I heard her singing kareoke when she was 11/12 and she belted it out true and pure,


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

He was good, I liked him.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh no, this is a bit cringy.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

Saffy said:


> Oh no, this is a bit cringy.


It is rather isn't it. He better be good, or really bad, after this!!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh god, it's all just so 'breathy'...I'm watching from behind a cushion!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2013)

Ooh Elton John cover.. ugh.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Argh, pushy mum, poor kid, so cringe.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

bugger all on, so suppose I'm going to have to watch this crap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

It wasn't awful and he doesn't have a _bad_ voice especially for his age but, not, brilliant. And I think what will said about the emotion was true, it wasn't there in what is an emotional song


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

I actually really like Ewan Macgregor's version of it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

This bloke - mmm...not my taste really so I am finding it hard to judge.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 6, 2013)

He's dragging it out..


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2013)

Is that an ermine collar on the family member?


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

Did I just see welshcakes?


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

not impressed with the song the meatloaf lady choose. wrong song.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

thriller said:


> not impressed with the song the meatloaf lady choose. wrong song.


Totally agree - I think another song would have shown her voice off better.

This bloke is alright but not doing much for me I'm afraid


----------



## Saffy (Apr 6, 2013)

I forgot how annoying Danny from The Script is, he's going to put his neck out if he carries on like this.


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This bloke is alright but not doing much for me I'm afraid


 
same here.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Meatloaf woman had a very cool story though, bless her.


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Meatloaf woman had a very cool story though, bless her.


 
I wanted her to get through, but alas...


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

she is cuuute.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

This girl seems a bit high maintenance...


----------



## Saffy (Apr 6, 2013)

I predict that this will be vomit inducing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr.QofG's has just said "Oh stop it " about these two  followed by "They're supposed to be rock 'n' rollers!!"


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2013)

Who did Ragsy go with?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Who did Ragsy go with?



Tom

Jesus, this is dire


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

WE'RE A COUPLE, WE'RE A COUPLE. Yeah all right guys, we get it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

I think I may be sick - get them off  Danny, you're mad!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> WE'RE A COUPLE, WE'RE A COUPLE. Yeah all right guys, we get it.


 
Are they?  Never knew that













Give it a couple of years


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think I may be sick - get them off  Danny, you're mad!


 
puke


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Their voices did go together well, but Jesus, how vomitous.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Uh oh, a dead nan story.


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

Sob story alert. I thought they were different from the X Factor?


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2013)

They were OK (if you didn't hear the back story etc.). Not my thing but as a duet, listenable. Better than son of pushy mum etc.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 6, 2013)

Sob story alert!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Uh oh, a dead nan story.


We are with you on that


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

i think he is gonna cry on stage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Uh oh, a dead nan story.


 
beat me


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know if I like this.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

Geri said:


> Sob story alert. I thought they were different from the X Factor?


 
Exactly, we're meant to be judging them on the best sob story, not the song


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

not bad. not bad, kid.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't like it ..


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

His voice reminds me a bit of Tyler James from last year.
(Who I slightly fancied. I probably shouldn't admit that in public.)


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2013)

What do I know


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

Dead Nan story aside he was good - liked his range, excellent falsetto. Mind you he should be good if he is in the West End production of Les Mis.


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> His voice reminds me a bit of Tyler James from last year


 
you're right.


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

Quite easy on the eye.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

Geri said:


> Quite easy on the eye.


 
I was just going to say he's got a bit of a cheeky little grin


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

If he cries so easily, how does he get through Les Mis every night?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

Geri said:


> Quite easy on the eye.


 
This is a sob-story singing contest, not an easy-on-the-eye contest


----------



## Saffy (Apr 6, 2013)

He has good eyebrows and a good voice. He'll go far!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

Geri said:


> Quite easy on the eye.





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was just going to say he's got a bit of a cheeky little grin


I agree!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

Saffy said:


> He has good eyebrows. He'll go far!


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2013)

Kym Mazelle?!


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

Kym Mazelle?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Is Aretha Franklin coming on next?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

blimey


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2013)

This is what happens to singers when they cancel 'Just the two of us'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

oh dear


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

nah. not for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

I prefer this to the vomitty duet couple!!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Shaaame. Stupid judges.


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

Bad song choice, Kym.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

I wonder if Jessie's even heard of her.


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Shaaame. Stupid judges.


 
yeah, right. average to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I wonder if Jessie's even heard of her.


 
oh God, was it her, or was it Tulisa who didn't know who Aretha Franklin is?  I seem to remember one of these judges on one of these shows not knowing who someone really famous was


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

The judges must feel really stupid.


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

thriller said:


> yeah, right. average to me.


 
You know fuck all.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh God, was it her, or was it Tulisa who didn't know who Aretha Franklin is? I seem to remember one of these judges on one of these shows not knowing who someone really famous was


Oh yeah that totally rings a bell. I think they've both done it with different legends.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't like this chaps hat but I'll wait until he sings to pass judgement!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Oh yeah that totally rings a bell. I think they've both done it with different legends.


 
Found it.  Tulisa didn't know _Think_

http://pappzd.com/2011/11/tulisa-aretha-franklin-think/


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 6, 2013)

I get the feeling that the producers of this show have a ring round the showbiz agencies when they're planning a new show: 

"Hi, we're producing another series of The Voice. Do you have any has-beens on your books who are desperate for any publicity and willing to pretend they have come on the show of their own free will?"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I don't like this chaps hat but I'll wait until he sings to pass judgement!


 
What if his hat has a good sob story?


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

Geri said:


> You know fuck all.


 
considering i correctly picked and bet on the winner last year, your view counts for shite.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

And apparently Jessie J had never heard of P J Harvey! (Possibly among others.)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr.QofG's like this bloke (but not his hat!)


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

i liked his version of this u2 song


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

thriller said:


> considering i correctly picked and bet on the winner last year, your view counts for shite.


 

I can't even remember who won last year


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't even remember who won last year


 
that big girl.


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...er-Leanne-Mitchell-only-a-hit-at-parties.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

thriller said:


> that big girl.


 


none the wiser


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

thriller said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...er-Leanne-Mitchell-only-a-hit-at-parties.html


 
Ah, I see

erm... doesn't seem to be doing too well


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

I have completely forgotten she existed...

Tyler James shoulda won.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

I liked that young bloke and it is a great voice for 16 but I think he needs a few more years for his voice to mature


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

who cares. i was only interested in my winnings...


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 6, 2013)

Ahhhhhh.. that's nice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

She didn't do much for me I'm afraid. Alright but nothing special.


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

she's rather pretty.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

They are joking with the 15 mins, right?


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

c'mon!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 6, 2013)

23 minutes to decide, she is having a laugh. And probably pissing off the rest of the contestants, the judges and me!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

drama queen, get on with it woman


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

Jesus, woman.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 6, 2013)

Jesus. Poor Tom.


----------



## thriller (Apr 6, 2013)

jesus.


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2013)

Like she was ever going to chose anyone else.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 6, 2013)

Im pretty sure that guy Nadeem used to busk in Harrow town centre about 15ish years ago... If it is the same guy he used to do an absolutely heart wrenching version of no woman no cry...


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 7, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Meatloaf woman had a very cool story though, bless her.



I don't get how she managed to get no pay for her efforts. It doesn't say much for Mr Loaf.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 7, 2013)

With 23 minutes woman I got the impression that Jessie wanted her to pick someone, anyone more than she wanted to be picked by her.

I loved her voice though. I fancied her quite a bit mainly because of her voice.

I didn't want her to pick Tom because its getting to be a joke that all the Welsh pick Tom. But he'll probably do the best job.
Jessie will try to teach her to sing, which she doesn't need, not Jessie's style of input at least.
Dan would pick wrong styles for her to sing i think.
Willy would mangle that lovely voice with over production.

She has the voice potential to be the next Cerys Mathews but not the personality to achieve it i think.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Evening 'Voice' dudes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

Evenin'

I wasn't convinced by Cleo(patra coming at yer) but maybe it's just not my style of sining


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Mmm, Queenie. What exactly is your style of 'sining'? (He says in a Leslie Phillips voice).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Mmm, Queenie. What exactly is your style of 'sining'? (He says in a Leslie Phillips voice).


Oh bums


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

This bloke needs a tache.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

Aw, nice Dad comment


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

If this bloke can win the Voice I'll eat a nearby hat.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

average. meh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

He's alright but nowt special this bloke


----------



## weltweit (Apr 13, 2013)

Pub singer


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

no he is not alright.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Odd parental thinking to my mind. Get your 10 yr old on the TV to pretend they were a Heroin addict who killed himself. I mean however talented.

He's good tho.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 13, 2013)

Next one, horrible hair!!


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

better than the last bloke. but i aint pressing my keyboard buzzer just yet......


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

nah.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

thriller said:


> better than the last bloke. but i aint pressing my keyboard buzzer just yet......


Agree with this, no one has my finger itching yet!!


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

looks older


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Needs to cut out the metal styling to win. RNB wins in the Voice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

Awwww, I got a bit weepy with Dad there


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh-oh Gran back story!


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

she might be good hence why they are showing the background story


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

hmm. i need  to chew on her first...hmm. not bad. not bad... hmm


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 13, 2013)

Must stop eating wasabi paste; I suspect it's messing with my tingly head receptors.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

Once again she didn't do much for me I'm afraid. Maybe I'm just not in the mood


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe I'm just not in the mood


yep.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Gran may have to take one for the team if she is going to win. I mean Grans don't last for ever.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

thought she was ok. would put her through to see how she gets on next round.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

she looks like adele from an angle..


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Getting bored with this Tom and Wales thing. It's not like he ever lives there or pays any tax there.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

this is gonna be appalling. I can tell.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

No. I'm out. not for me.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Why is the show so old fogeyish this series?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm like mental I am!


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

can we move on to the next artist please...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh fucking 'ell. Get her off  I bet she is a fucking nightmare to go to the pub with!


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

not bad for his age. I got skills. I can see talent within seconds.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

Not for me...again!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Omigawd no.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Poor old Danny. He can't get anyone good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

I am going to take refuge in sausage and mash in a minute. Someone I like come on please!!


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not for me...again!


 
like him playing his own instrument.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to take refuge in sausage and mash in a minute. Someone I like come on please!!


 
think they are saving that blonde till last. saw a clip on youtube. she sounds very good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

thriller said:


> like him playing his own instrument.


That is very true, he played well. I am glad he got through as he seems very genuine and likeable


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 13, 2013)

Christ. I wish I'd paused earlier so I could forward now.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

This ones crying already. And as far as we know there's nuffink wrong with her Gran.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

thriller said:


> think they are saving that blonde till last. saw a clip on youtube. she sounds very good


 
she isn't the one.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

not for me.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 13, 2013)

Er


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

yellow eyes? who has yellow eyes?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Why do Sia FFS? She's nowhere near.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Why do Sia FFS? She's nowhere near.


Yeah that wad maybe the wrong song choice


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Producer: Jessie go hug her please. We need more tears.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

this is all pointless. get on with it.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

wtf is he wearing?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

I has seen my new style. Check on check.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

oh god. comedy pair


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 13, 2013)

There's not enough mens knees on TV without having to watch sport.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Now these are my type of women. Good fun and an inexhaustible supply of pastry.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

hmm. not bad....hmm.....


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Excellent harmonies.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

jessie doesn't stand a chance. it's gonna be tom again.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Top flirting


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Waheeeey!!!! Champion!!!!!


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

this blonde is the one on youtube. think they are all gonna like her.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm gonna pop some tags
Got 20 dollars in my pocket
Uh huh I'm hunting looking for a come up 
This is fucking awesome...


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

fucking crowd. can't hear at crucial moments


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

This is messy. Noes.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Hang on, is Jessie the duck? Who is the duck?


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

go with jess, kid.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

hmm. that was surprising. but could work out, maybe.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 13, 2013)

Cockermouth* off Danny 




*predictive WTF. Cock!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2013)

Jessie sulking again


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

She needed Jessie because he vocal stylising needed to be directed.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

then again, jessie did make rubbish song choices with her artists last year.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol, everyone hates Jessie.


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

its not hate.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh god, hate Rhianna, hate her songs.

(That is.)


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

hmm.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

That was better


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2013)

She wasn't too shabby tbf


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

mulling this.....not entirely convinced, but will give her a chance


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Great song. How can you dislike everything by Rhianna?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

I like this girl.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Lol, everyone hates Jessie.


Nah. It's not hate, just 'meh' and a bit of sneering tbh


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Great song. How can you dislike everything by Rhianna?


Everything I've heard. Which I haven't liked, so naturally have not bothered going and finding more.

Her voice grates on me. Her speaking voice is nice so I don't know how she manages it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2013)

She should give Brian Harvey his hat back


----------



## zoooo (Apr 13, 2013)

Aw, Jessie finally gets one.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome 'fro!


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

i cant see his dad in the room?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 13, 2013)

I liked him. A lot!!


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

he was ok, but prefer that belfast blonde


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

omg. danny got himself in a mess there.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Danny. Bless him.

Jessie goes for the nuclear option.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Ooowaddywaddydibblydibly wooooarrerrghhyeahhhhhh


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 13, 2013)

Awww bless


----------



## thriller (Apr 13, 2013)

*see you all next week, folks.*


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 13, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 13, 2013)

I thought that was cute. Quite a lot of the week was on the dull side.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 13, 2013)

Jessie gets too desperate. The desperation to get girlies is tangible and off putting. 
The only reason she got one tonight was tactically it made more sense. Less competition for her.


----------



## Geri (Apr 13, 2013)

Had to watch it late due to BGT. I'm enjoying it much more this year, seem to be a lot more good singers.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Yo voicers!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Hang on? Wasn't she on BGT? She looks a bit less shy today.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

Didn't do it for me, sorry.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Danny looks gutted


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Didn't do it for me, sorry.


 
Same as.  Bet she'd have got in though if the lads were allowed to watch her


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Hang on? Wasn't she on BGT? She looks a bit less shy today.


Funny that...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

This girl is too wobbly for me, I mean vocally not boobs wise, I like wobbly boobs!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 20, 2013)

She killed it.


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

shit forgot this was on


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing QOTG.


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

she's fit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Thanks for sharing QOTG.


No problem


----------



## Geri (Apr 20, 2013)

The Scottish girl reminds me of Minnie Riperton.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 20, 2013)

Female female female. Are you really?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Hang on? Wasn't she on BGT? She looks a bit less shy today.


 
Didn't know that had started again.  Just stuck it on to record


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Will. He's great coz he's funny.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 20, 2013)

Geri said:


> The Scottish girl reminds me of Minnie Riperton.


That's just what I was thinking.


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

hmmm..


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

not for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

I am not sure I like this either....what is wrong with me, I don't seem to like anything


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

Why didn't Danny turn? Would have thought she was his sort of thing.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Will likes quirky.


----------



## Geri (Apr 20, 2013)

Danny is annoying me by asking Jessie what they look like when she turns around first. She should refuse to answer.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Geri said:


> Danny is annoying me by asking Jessie what they look like when she turns around first. She should refuse to answer.



He's like a slobbering puppy for the ladeez.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am not sure I like this either....what is wrong with me, I don't seem to like anything


 
except wobbly tits


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

What a weird song choice. Like coming on and singing something from Grease.


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

nope. not for me. I see talent very quickly. but this doen't ring my bell


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

It's a fucking shit song


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

Jessie got the same green finger nails from last week. this was all filmed in one go it seems


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

thriller said:


> Jessie got the same green finger nails from last week. this was all filmed in one go it seems


 
Maybe she likes green


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

He's quite cute


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

not a bad start but got average...


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 20, 2013)

Fit voice.


----------



## Geri (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad Tom turned around.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

I like this bloke....but prefer Tom's version


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

Wish they wouldn't leave pressing it till the last second. They might be half a second too lateee. I get stresseddd.


----------



## Geri (Apr 20, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> Fit voice.


 
Not just his voice...


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

yep agree with jess.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

thriller said:


> yep agree with jess.


I agree too - I liked the start and the end but yeah he did lose it a little for me in the middle. However I am glad he has gone through as I would like to hear more of his voice 

And Tom is a legend


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

damn i'm good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

I didn't really notice his singing at all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't really notice his singing at all


He was quite easy on the eye wasn't he


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

dont like their outfits


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

They're a bit bloody good.

They could do different car advert themes every week...


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

c'mon. dont do an x-factor with this opera rubbish.it's nice but not for shows like this.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice singing, but how will these two do when they have to sing ' Rolling in the deep' in the battles?


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

damn i'm good. judges agree with me again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

Erm...what are they going to do with these two though? I mean thay sang well but, oh god, please don't get them to sing 'pop' they'll be like Lesley Garrett trying to sing Brittney Spears


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't really notice his singing at all



He's almost as good looking as me so fair play.


----------



## Geri (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Nice singing, but how will these two do when they have to sing ' Rolling in the deep' in the battles?


 
It's easy for opera singers to sing pop. Not so easy the other way around.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

Missed them.  In the kitchen.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

Geri said:


> It's easy for opera singers to sing pop. Not so easy the other way around.


Yeah but it generally sounds naff though!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh gawd.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> He's almost as good looking as me so fair play.


 
*raises eyebrow*


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 20, 2013)

I like Jessie J.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

Can we have more Will.i.am lookalikes instead please? I like them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> I like Jessie J.


 
I missed last week's, but she seems to have calmed down a bit from the 1st episode where you'd have thought it was the Jessie J Show


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

not for me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

Nah


----------



## Geri (Apr 20, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah but it generally sounds naff though!


 
It can be, I think it depends on the song and the way they sing it; sometimes I think they over sing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

Not for me - bad choice of song too I feel. I mean I _love_ the song but not a good choice for him


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

It was like he was chewing every word of Life on Mars.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

They had the music ready for a Tom song? This turns more into Britain's Got Talent every week.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 20, 2013)

How many of them are they going to give a second song? Am finding it well annoying. Piss off already. etc


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

Aww I like the Wigan bloke - I didn't think he should go through but I _liked_ him


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 20, 2013)

I mean. Awwww ,isn't it all lovely.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 20, 2013)

Reckon Danny wishes he could see this one.


----------



## Geri (Apr 20, 2013)

Urgh, I hate this song.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

The baying families back stage clapping like seals are getting annoying.


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

not bad kid. not bad.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Good for Danny. He never normally gets anyone who can sing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

Not for me. Again! I'd have nobody on my bloody team  *stomps off to make a cup of tea*


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Good for Danny. He never normally gets anyone who can sing.


Meow?


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

like this. a bit amy whitehouse. but like it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

I like this girl! Good Sheffield song for a Sheffield based singer too


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

Aw, I quite liked her. They are mean.


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

c'mon


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

She was unlucky.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd have turned round


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

how stupid. i should be there as a judge.


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

not ready? cow.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 20, 2013)

Jessie is annoying again


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

he looks like shakin stevens


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

Someone buy him a house. In Earls Court.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

thriller said:


> he looks like shakin stevens


Hope he sings "green door"!


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

i reckon he is gonna be good hence footage of him in his flat


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 20, 2013)

Is that meant to be a sob story?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't like it when they come across all desperate.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> Is that meant to be a sob story?


Ha, yes. I'm 26 and don't own a house. Boo fucking hoo, mate.


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

not bad. i'd like to see what else he can do 2nd round. put him thru.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Ha, yes. I'm 26 and don't own a house. Boo fucking hoo, mate.




Yeah I was thinking "Wtf was I was doing at 26?!" I certainly didn't own a house!! Or have a boyfriend.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 20, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Ha, yes. I'm 26 and don't own a house. Boo fucking hoo, mate.


And I've already had a record deal...


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 20, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope he sings "green door"!



With a trademark Shaky shuffle.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 20, 2013)

He was alright though. Give him a Shakey song!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

Right, I've been in the kitchen again.

Why do they seem to know everything about this guy already?  Has he been on before or something?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 20, 2013)

They must get notes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

thriller said:


> how stupid. i should be there as a judge.


 
what happened thriller?  I thought all the judges agreed with you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

zoooo said:


> They must get notes.


 
Sounds like it, along with pictures so they know what people look like, despite this show supposedly being judged on voices, not faces


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

went to heat some  curry in the microwave. come back to see it's finished.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm just about to start watching BGT


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm just about to start watching BGT


 
nah. voice wins hands down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

thriller said:


> nah. voice wins hands down.


 
Nah, boring watching people singing loads of boring songs


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 20, 2013)

Man, the pain he must have gone through in that New York recording studio.

And the poor Sheffield girl


----------



## thriller (Apr 20, 2013)

that's what seperates the talent spotters (Thriller) from ordinary members of joe public (Minx)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

thriller said:


> that's what seperates the talent spotters (Thriller) from ordinary members of joe public (Minx)


 
Not at all.  I can spot singing talent, but I just prefer more upbeat songs


----------



## weltweit (Apr 21, 2013)

I enjoyed the voice tonight, and I started to realise what the judges had been looking for. There was a girl with tremendous range for whom they all turned around, then there was a guy who picked a pretty dull song and none of them did. But now as the judges are starting to fill out their teams there will be a lot more strategy in when they turn round which means there may be good singers that don't get picked. Seems a shame.


----------



## clicker (Apr 21, 2013)

I like watching it on iplayer because i can skip all the inbetween bits....I don't want to know their life stories.


----------



## Celt (Apr 21, 2013)

are we still on auditions ?


----------



## clicker (Apr 21, 2013)

yes....they've all got about another 6 acts to pick each....think thats how it works, never seen it before so not sure what happens after auditions.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 21, 2013)

Excellent selection of poo faces from the judges last night.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

C'mon Voicers. Roll call.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> C'mon Voicers. Roll call.


 
On BGT at the moment


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> On BGT at the moment



Get yo ass back here Minxer!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 27, 2013)

I liked his tone.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

I liked that bloke


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

Where's thriller


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Kids have to be the opposite of their parents.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where's thriller


 
He's bunging the judges to make sure they pick the acts he likes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Get yo ass back here Minxer!


 
You just missed a good one on BGT


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where's thriller


Some people prefer Simon C. (Huffs).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

I quote like this bloke, excellent falsetto but needs a couple more years to mature I feel


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm turning into my mum.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

I was surprised this lad got anyone.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

How did they not pick the dude what sounded like a laydee?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

Ooooh I quite liked his tone, shame no one turned round


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Last three have all been better than the lad from South Wales.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

Who sang that "angels watching over me" song originally?

Don't like this - it's off-key


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

Such a meh song to choose when you could choose any song ever made.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh Tom, really! Really?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Agree, bad choice. She was off key too.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

So Voicers. What song would you do?

I would do 'There's a moose, loose about this hoose'.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd go for a classic. No no no no no no no no no no no no there's no limit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> So Voicers. What song would you do?
> 
> I would do 'There's a moose, loose about this hoose'.


 
I wouldn't do any song, unless I wanted to empty the studio fast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

I liked that bloke

My song choice.....I'd quite like to be a twisted Firestarter


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

I would follow up with 'The Streak'. Don't look Ethel!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

I didn't like her...apart from her shorts!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I liked that bloke
> 
> My song choice.....I'd quite like to be a twisted Firestarter



Nose ring and stripey sweater or GTFO.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I didn't like her...apart from her shorts!


 

I don't like her and I don't like her shorts.  Would like a few inches of her legs though


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

Ew, don't like Danny perving over his team.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 27, 2013)

Imagine Danny out on the pull. He'd be fucking annoying.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

I didn't rate the last one much.


----------



## Geri (Apr 27, 2013)

I would do Neither one of us (wants to be the first to say goodbye) by Gladys Knight, or Listen by Beyoncé.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

This one's singing in a stupid accent


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

Not keen on this girl - don't like her tone


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

Geri said:


> I would do Neither one of us (wants to be the first to say goodbye) by Gladys Knight, or Listen by Beyoncé.


Ooooh, good ones.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Danny would clean up on the pull. There it is.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 27, 2013)

If she was in an earlier show she'd have got through, I think.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't show her tearful child


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Fundamental mistake to do a song that has already been sung by a fantastic singer like Candi Staton.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't show her tearful child



Yep. Ailing Gran required.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

ah, the kid's so cute


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

Did the little boy probably not find that whole experience rather upsetting? Bit of a pointless exercise!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Song choices are terrible tonight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Did the little boy probably not find that whole experience rather upsetting? Bit of a pointless exercise!


 
It's a good lesson in life.  May as well get them while they're young


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

Bit shouting to music for me. Oh Will!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't like her socks, but I like her hair.


----------



## Geri (Apr 27, 2013)

How annoying are these two?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

These two would be annoying to work with. Will may be regretting that.

And again they were flat.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

Very. Especially the one in the hat. I bet will's regretting it now.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 27, 2013)

The cruise will last 4 weeks and will be visiting the following ports..


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Everyone wants to leave the NHS and sing.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

I do like a woman dressed like a pantomime dame!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Crazy. Good choice.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 27, 2013)

But. He's not good enough. What. Bloody TV.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

The Seal guy was rubbish to me, why would anyone turn around for that?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 27, 2013)

I said Jessie would know him. Hah


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

I think they are being kind to turn round. I didn't really like that. I know it is unfair to compare that with the original but, it was _so_ far inferior to the original


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

She does look a bit like Adele


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

Sadly she is not doing it for me though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

This episode is crap


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2013)

She's really not very good.  Her voice is nearly there but hurtingly wrong.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 27, 2013)

Her dad or husband or whatever was annoying as well.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

I want the 60 year old to be amazing.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

Tom's hearing things.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm finding the shouty families excessively annoying.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

I am glad someone turned round, not the best singer but I _liked_ him


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am glad someone turned round, not the best singer but I _liked_ him


Would fit into the Bee Gees nicely.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

Not sure about this bloke...think he needs to step up a bit and let rip


----------



## zoooo (Apr 27, 2013)

Please stop pronouncing heaven 'hwevaaahn'.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

I think Danny was kind


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2013)

He was better than the woman before but it was a bit Tom Tribute act.


----------



## thriller (Apr 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Where's thriller


 
I forgot this was on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

thriller said:


> I forgot this was on.


 
You didn't miss anything


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2013)

thriller said:


> I forgot this was on.


Don't listen to Minnie_the_Minx!!

Loads of people got through ...without your say so!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't listen to Minnie_the_Minx!!
> 
> Loads of people got through ...without your say so!


 
Yeah, but they were all boring.  I did miss half of it though whilst watching BGT, but those ones that got through while I was watching that were probably boring as well


----------



## thriller (Apr 27, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Don't listen to Minnie_the_Minx!!
> 
> Loads of people got through ...without your say so!


 


i'll be here next week


----------



## madamv (Apr 27, 2013)

Recorded it tonight as friend of a friend was on.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2013)

Which oneeee?


----------



## madamv (Apr 28, 2013)

Anthony.  My daughter just assured me he was rubbish and didn't get in


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Yo Urbin posse in da haus.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

She needs to let rip


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Evenin' all!

She's alright but not for me, bit off key


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

She didn't let rip.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Hi Queenie.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Hi Queenie.


*waves*


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

gay


----------



## zoooo (May 4, 2013)

Aw, is that a Chris Isaak song? He was good.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

hmm. not bad version, kid.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Will goes for anything a bit quirky


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

yeah. I'll take him.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

He is not pressing my button as it were. Maybe a different song will make me like him more


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Ooh bit cringey at the end


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> He is not pressing my button as it were. Maybe a different song


 
yeah. feel that a bit myself but too late to go back


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

I'm with Jessie. I do abhor the vogue for poor diction.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

hmm. don't know kid......No not for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

This girl is good buy not sure...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

She didn't really go anywhere. Again maybe a different song will work.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

She let rip. The best so far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2013)

I liked her


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

good attempt. Give credit for that but lacking that ummph


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

eh. is he from hearsay?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Apparently tv talent shows started about 10 years ago.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> eh. is he from hearsay?


 
yep. he is. u know your music.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Holy moly. Terrible song choice and arrangement.


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2013)

Bloody awful.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

no. no. terrible version. men cannot sing this song.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Worse song choice EVAH! Just didn't work for me, didn't showcase his voice at all


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

hmm. his girl is fiiiiiiine


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Nice top. Well done Jay.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Jay is "no Cheryl" says my husband


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Song choices are just mental.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Not for me. Sorry Jay


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2013)

She's crap


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

hmm. not for me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2013)

You were crap when you were making your mind up, and you still are


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> She's crap


Actually, yep...she was a bit crap!


----------



## twentythreedom (May 4, 2013)

She was really quite terrible


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2013)

hah, no idea who she is!


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2013)

Was that a Muse song?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Danny is so perplexed at the thought of any life stretching back more than a year or so.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

Geri said:


> Was that a Muse song?


 
yes


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Geri said:


> Was that a Muse song?



Yes. Utterly mental. Like me doing Hendrix on a ukulele.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Oh fucking fuck off.


----------



## zoooo (May 4, 2013)

Who did I miss from Hearsay? Noel or the other one?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

I like him!


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

Yeah but how will he sound not singing in that accent???


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Shame is he can sing.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

He cant sing every song like he is a wannabe west windian


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

I'd be interested to hear him sing a different song


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Can we have a whip round between us and buy Danny a new T-shirt?


----------



## Plumdaff (May 4, 2013)

The ginger guy singing Bob Marley was genuinely very good.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

was this the guy someone here said was a basker?


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

is she asian?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

She's going through


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

I'll take her. Why not.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

I am glad someone turned round as I think she deserves it


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

where are her family?


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2013)

She nearly made me cry so I'm annoyed she's in Danny team


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

I have a good feeling for this one too


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Tom will go


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

not bad.not bad.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> where are her family?



Fixing people's teeth?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

I liked him. And I like his Mum


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Kent is dope.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

I am glad he went with Tom. And his Mum was pleased


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2013)

FFS, they should rename this show to the Wannabe Comeback Show


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

what band was he in?


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

not for me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> what band was he in?


 
No idea.  Only caught end where I got the impression he was in one


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Good voice but his diction and breathing aren't good


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No idea. Only caught end where I got the impression he was in one


 
went to make a cuppa and missed it


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2013)

I didn't like the way he sang that song.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good voice but his diction and breathing aren't good


 
impressive


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> impressive


Why thank you


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2013)

Yeah. I didn't either but I liked him and his weeping family.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

she's mine. i'll have her.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Tom's gutted.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

(Weeps) but she had a gran!


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

oh  c'mon. she deserved a turn.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Had she been earlier in the competition I think she would have been snapped up


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2013)

She'd be in earlier in the auditions.


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2013)

Surely the ones at the end are disadvantaged?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

That hair should be an instant red card.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> That hair should be an instant red card.


I quite like it


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2013)

It didn't do Neil Young any harm.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

hmm. ok. but not for me.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I quite like it



You is a weird laydee.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> That hair should be an instant red card.


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2013)

Get a grip, woman.


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2013)

The fucking shouting families ffs. I wish they'd turn the volume down on them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Oh dear...his fiance is....annoying


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

it means a lot. give the poor girl a break. life changing stuff-possibly.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> it means a lot. give the poor girl a break. life changing stuff-possibly.


yeah, yeah, yeah!!


----------



## paulhackett (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> it means a lot. give the poor girl a break. life changing stuff-possibly.


 
Yes. They'll split up within weeks (if they haven't already).


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2013)

So when Will choses his final one, any left just have to go home?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Geri said:


> Surely the ones at the end are disadvantaged?



If this is really the order.

Could anyone end up singing when no places are left?


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

hmm. love women with short hair. such a turn on


----------



## madamv (May 4, 2013)

I'm currently at an engagement party and said Antony is playing now... Apparently him and will i am are going to make robot music together....


----------



## madamv (May 4, 2013)

Antony what was turned away last week.... Sorry, bit tipsy...


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

what?


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

i'll have him (not gay)


----------



## wtfftw (May 4, 2013)

thriller said:


> hmm. love women with short hair. such a turn on


Great.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

ah. that must have bee his little girl


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2013)

So Will is stuck with the last act. I have a feeling that they might be exactly what he is looking for.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

moron, will


----------



## pigtails (May 4, 2013)

Like last year.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

preferred the last guy, tbh


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

wtf?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

I liked that guy...apart from being a door to door chugger


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I liked that guy...apart from being a door to door chugger



Back in my day people did proper jobs like sell double glazing door to door.


----------



## paulhackett (May 4, 2013)

I liked his Dad. I liked the wide eyes.


----------



## thriller (May 4, 2013)

woot. next week should be good.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 4, 2013)

Geri said:


> So Will is stuck with the last act. I have a feeling that they might be exactly what he is looking for.



That's like...well freaky frankly. It's almost like you've seen these shows before.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 4, 2013)

I am obviously biased, but I thought that girl singing in Welsh was incredible. Was having shivers. Couldn't belive nobody turned, but they did for that bearded poseur and that guy that sucked every ounce of emotion out of Chris Isaak's Wicked Game. She had more emotion in the first piano note than those two had. Grrrrr.


----------



## weltweit (May 4, 2013)

I liked the girl singing in welsh but Tom could not turn round. She had a great voice and the song was haunting.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2013)

So it's 2035 til 2150 this evening/tonight. First battle round. I'm not sure I'll manage to stay awake.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

Evening all. Get ready for some serious catterwauling tonight.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

Will to be extra gnomic tonight.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2013)

Dido and Danny? Ugh


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

WTF has Cerys done to her lips?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

It's not trout pout for sure.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

They work well together. Should carry on as a duet.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

Why have they replaced Jessie with Hilary Devey?


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

Shut up Jessie.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2013)

I was looking forward to seeing her baldy head.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

Geri said:


> Shut up Jessie.



I note she didn't save LB.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2013)

Will had better keep Matt.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 11, 2013)

Not only singing a song by Stevie Wonder, dressed by him too by the look of it


----------



## spanglechick (May 11, 2013)

the song choice is more of a comfortable fit for matt.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

Seems to have deteriorated into a gurneying contest.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

Tom Cruise with shoes.

I love Will.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2013)

Er, okay. Obviously they're just making stupid decisions for controversy's sake.
Wankers.


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

Strange choice.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2013)

I PICK MATT. I DO. Have him washed and brought to my house.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2013)

They're dragging it out so much. Tequila time.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

The show is more rigged than WWF.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 11, 2013)

Dido ffs


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Dido ffs





wtfftw said:


> Dido and Danny? Ugh


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2013)

Should I know this song?


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

I can't warm to the Hollyoaks girl.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2013)

They've tried to make more suspense but we've got double rejection.


----------



## spanglechick (May 11, 2013)

good result. little miss hollyoaks was too anodyne... when put up against andrea she just failed in comparison.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

Can't agree. Didn't warm to the Hollyoaks woman, but she sung it with more oomph.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2013)

Can any ofyou remember the last round? I don't know who I liked.


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

This is hurting my ears


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2013)

Squeaking at 100 decibels doesn't make you a good singer.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

That was off the scale bad.


----------



## harpo (May 11, 2013)

The right choice though.  She was the better singer.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2013)

Yep, 31. She'll be dead of old age soon.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2013)

I can't remember if I liked nu-whatsit.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

This is battle of the terrible hairdos.


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

Shut those two up!


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

Yay, Cleo! I saw Cleopatra once at Downend Fireworks display, LOL


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2013)

Haven't seen one performance that I've actually liked so far. Don't think the battles really work.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

Geri said:


> Yay, Cleo! I saw Cleopatra once at Downend Fireworks display, LOL



That is truly something.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

This battle is a showcase of just how cool us white guys can look when we try.


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

I like both of these. Adam has an annoying fiancé though.


----------



## paulhackett (May 11, 2013)

auditioning for Rock of Ages..


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2013)

They are both pretty good.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

They are both really good. Don't worry, the fiancé will get the push.


----------



## zoooo (May 11, 2013)

The one with long hair looks like Jack White. Aside from the hair.


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> They are both really good. Don't worry, the fiancé will get the push.


 
She's crying in the audience now


----------



## harpo (May 11, 2013)

I knew it would be Ash, but Adam will get stolen.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 11, 2013)

Danny will chose Adam.


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

I knew Tom would go for it.


----------



## harpo (May 11, 2013)

He may choose Tom


----------



## paulhackett (May 11, 2013)

He's obviously deaf


----------



## Geri (May 11, 2013)

I think it was right for them both to go through.


----------



## wtfftw (May 11, 2013)

Hang on, what's this knack Danny has for picking tunes? Didn't he have shit shit choices last year?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 12, 2013)

OMG's. We is back.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2013)

Awful mess, totally wrong song choice.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 12, 2013)

More importantly Jessie's hair has grown 6 inches overnight. Continuity!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 12, 2013)

The trouble for me with opera in these contests is I have no idea if they were any good. I didn't like their performance either time, but they may be brill for all I know. They seemed to have a good time tho.


----------



## harpo (May 12, 2013)

Worst battle yet.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 12, 2013)

Tom had a difficult decision to make. He had to put one through and neither were much cop.


----------



## Geri (May 12, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> The trouble for me with opera in these contests is I have no idea if they were any good. I didn't like their performance either time, but they may be brill for all I know. They seemed to have a good time tho.


 
I am a big fan of opera but not really qualified to say how good anyone is - I only know what I like. From what I remember of the audition, I thought one was better than the other, but I can't remember which one.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 12, 2013)

Cerys looked like a jockey leaving the weighing room in that hat.


----------



## harpo (May 12, 2013)

I'm amazed CJ wasn't stolen.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2013)

Missed this last night and just started watching tonight.

Hating this song


----------



## Mr Moose (May 12, 2013)

Nate and Lavelle both deserve to stay in.


----------



## harpo (May 12, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Missed this last night and just started watching tonight.
> 
> Hating this song


It was a really tuneless performance and a dull song.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2013)

harpo said:


> It was a really tuneless performance and a dull song.


Yeah that is what I felt, no life or heart or anything.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2013)

Oh god I hated that couple in the blind auditions!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2013)

Oh dear god send them home, please, send them home!!


----------



## harpo (May 12, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh god I hated that couple in the blind auditions!




And if I was her I'd get rid of the patronising wanker boyfriend.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 12, 2013)

Get a room!


----------



## harpo (May 12, 2013)

Conor's going through, obviously.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 12, 2013)

Conor for me, definitely. Much better and a more interesting voice.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Evening Urban Voice doodz.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Another evening of horrendous song choices awaits.


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

Another evening of trying to remember who these people are.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

This guy sums up two terrible trends in music. Soppy ballads and terrible rapping.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Cerys back from the weighing room.


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

The West End boy was awful.


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

I did not like that at all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Mr.QofG's is watching the footie so I am trying to half watch this on the 'puter


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

I'm feeling I can live without everyone so far.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Doesn't matter what happens I reckon. This duo won't go any further.


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2013)

That lad has a great voice.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Joseph is awesome.


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

I really like this. Joseph tho.


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

Either everyone they've picked is utterly crap, or the whole battle idea forces everyone to sing badly.

Or both.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Tom's welling up and neither of them are Welsh!


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr.QofG's is watching the footie so I am trying to half watch this on the 'puter


 
Chem has football on the laptop.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

I like Joseph. Hope he goes through.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

I love footie, but I really don't care who wins this one. It's just 22 blokes running around like their pants are on fire if you don't care about it.


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2013)

What an awful song choice from Danny.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Did Danny just say without irony that he had been dying to put Indian classical singing in the charts for sometime?


----------



## spanglechick (May 25, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Did Danny just say without irony that he had been dying to put Indian classical singing in the charts for sometime?


yes. yes he did.


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

I love her Indian singing bits. Someone should definitely steal her if Danny chooses the other one.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

the asian girl wins it or me


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Did Danny just say without irony that he had been dying to put Indian classical singing in the charts for sometime?


 
I seem to remember him doing a little rap in one of his songs. He's very... special.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

i do like the white girls top, though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Abi for me but can't say either interest me that much


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I seem to remember him doing a little rap in one of his songs. He's very... special.



Renaissance man?


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

yaaaay


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2013)

Oh god, this is the worst song ever.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Phil Collins, Cheesy Lover.

Not a song easily made worse.


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

What a ponce.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

his got a good jaw (not being gay)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 25, 2013)

Load of shite


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

I take it all back. Phil's like Nina Simone by comparison.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

they both have great vocals


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

They should both be eliminated. My Cat just left the room in protest at the catterwauling.


----------



## Saffy (May 25, 2013)

Urgh...did not like that at all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 25, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> They should both be eliminated. My Cat just left the room in protest at the catterwauling.


 
I only just got in and watching those two guys singing Easy Lover has made me turn over to Stargate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Awful song choice so difficult to tell but the guy who is in "Les Mis". Just


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

i agree with the choice.


----------



## paulhackett (May 25, 2013)

His nan dies and now this.. it's too much


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

He's already got a singing job hundreds would kill for, so I won't feel too sorry for him.


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2013)

Awwwww he's crying


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

It's a travesty. I expect.

Overall though this is a contest you'd rather be eliminated from unfairly than actually win.


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2013)

Enough already, get over it.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

what the fuck outfit is jess wearing? like a cow dress


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

People who have lost their Nans shouldn't have to go.

#prayforliam


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

thriller said:


> what the fuck outfit is jess wearing? like a cow dress



With coat hanger earrings. Nice.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

this is like the xfactor introducing the judges


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Scientists have recently discovered that Jessie invented soul and RNB.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> With coat hanger earrings. Nice.


 
what is with some women and giant earing?


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

boring song


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Trevor...just...but Lem has a great voice too so kind hope whichever loses gets 'stolen'


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

What are the men wearing?


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

They made quite a nice duo.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

hmm will might steal here....


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Will is wearing the kind of jacket women in their late 50's wear on holiday in Blackpool.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

Knew it!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

That is fair. I am happy about that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Oh no is this the girl who took 25 minutes to decide!


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2013)

She's weird.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

they are both good


----------



## paulhackett (May 25, 2013)

they're both awful


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

i do like the welsh accent that we can hear.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Good voices. Lorenna was better. But not Welsh.


----------



## Saffy (May 25, 2013)

I knew it!


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

i agree with Tom


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2013)

Alys is annoying, but I did prefer her voice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Neither did much for me tbh


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

I didn't pay any attention to that.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Paul is awful.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

not bothered about either of them. i'm sitting out on this battle.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

neither are going to win this, anyway.


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Will is wearing the kind of jacket women in their late 50's wear on holiday in Blackpool.


 
But the colour matches his glasses.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

they guy in the shirt sounds too bryan adamish.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

The one who doesn't think he is a rock god and has good falsetto!


----------



## paulhackett (May 25, 2013)

fist pumping earache


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

I'm finding Will's matte glasses a bit glaring against his shiny top.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

i agree with the choice-but dont care.


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

Maybe to avoid such faux pas, Will shouldn't wear any clothes at all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

thriller said:


> i agree with the choice-but dont care.


Same here - I am not sure either would get much further tbh


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Maybe to avoid such faux pas, Will shouldn't wear any clothes at all.



#willinbuffmakeitso


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

I has a will.i.crush.


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

Very good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

What is that bloke wearing? Has Maria Von Trapp made his jacket out of a pair of curtains!


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

Oh god. My hair is quite like hers now.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Great song choice


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

they are both very good, vocally


----------



## Geri (May 25, 2013)

Hard choice, they sound good together.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

i'm going with the girl.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Tough one this. They are both good. Mmmm...I would pick the bloke but really not sure


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

The battles would be better judging pair against pair. Those two were very good together.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

Twat.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

the girl should have gone through.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Like Moni


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Just when you thought the show lacked glamour....


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

it's like watching your dad dancing


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

/yawn


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

The guys did well


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Bayern have just scored a goal so didn't really hear any of that!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

I'm going to think about it...and go with the Welsh bloke.


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

Ageismmmm.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bayern have just scored a goal so didn't really hear any of that!


 
forgot that was on. got a bet on bayern to get to the final so got money in the bag.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bayern have just scored a goal so didn't really hear any of that!



Who cares? It's not like it's Watford Palace or anyfing important.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

is he asian?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Penalty to Dortmund so I may miss this one as well!!


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

thriller said:


> is he asian?



Tom Jones? Welsh I think.


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

This song makes me cry and I'm in to my second bottle of wine.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

thriller said:


> is he asian?


 
he aint. saw his parents in the audiance


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

nadeem for me. defo


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

These two lads are v good. Nadim excellent.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Nadeem for me. Sounds like he means it.


----------



## wtfftw (May 25, 2013)

Chem is on a slight delay so I'm blaming the football. Hmmmm.


----------



## thriller (May 25, 2013)

dont agree with that choice


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Don't think Danny got that right.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 25, 2013)

Surprised by that. I thought Nadeem was better


----------



## zoooo (May 25, 2013)

Now do all the people who weren't chosen get together and form the next Liberty X?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2013)

Got to say. I actually quite enjoyed it tonight.


----------



## thriller (May 27, 2013)

3rd series commissioned. great news!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/22673404


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 28, 2013)

The guy that beat the Les Mis singer, the one that murdered that Chris Isaak song as well as his challenger's grandmother. He's still in it?

His voice and whole demeanour makes my skin crawl. I hate him. I don't know why, he's probably a nice person.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 28, 2013)

I got bored with this

BGT's much better viewing at the moment


----------



## thriller (May 29, 2013)

simon's cowell's eyes FLASHING wide with £ signs


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2013)

D'aw. She's ace. And really sweet, not all annoying and overly precocious.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 1, 2013)

Yo Voice doodz....

I'm out tonight.... Have fun. Will watch 2moz.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 1, 2013)

Nah, not digging the big fella


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 1, 2013)

She sounds terrible


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 1, 2013)

Alys doesn't sound all that either 

Team Tom fail


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2013)

It helps to be Welsh in Team Tom.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 1, 2013)

She was definitely the best out the bunch!


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

hmm i like this guy....


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

ragsy??? naaaaaaaah. ordinary.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 1, 2013)

Loving all the out of time clapping in the audience.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Joseph!


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

not bad kid. not bad


----------



## Saffy (Jun 1, 2013)

He was amazing!


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

good choice, sir


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

who is this kid? i missed him. first time I've seen him.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2013)

Alys is very similar to Leanne from last year.


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah.i like her. good choice.


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

i might place a bet on her.


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

where's Queen of Goths, today?


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

nah. dont like it.


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

put her through.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 1, 2013)

Generally not all that impressed by what I've heard so far.

Also, will.I.am is a fucking bell end


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2013)

Those two blokes are dorky.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 1, 2013)

There are some shocking clothes on tonight.


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

i'm ok with that.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2013)

I love this guy with the hair. Is it Lem?

But I also like Cleo.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 1, 2013)

v. musical theatre


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

i like john. i'm putting him through.


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

terrible version


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2013)

Aw, I love Lem. So sweet.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 1, 2013)

He's so lovely but Cleo was fab.


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

hmm this kid is good. but i'm sticking with john


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

shut it will. that version was rubbish


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??????????


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2013)

I do not like her hair.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 1, 2013)

Was it cos the jessie criticised the choice of song?


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

i like this girl.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 1, 2013)

Lol at Jessie J's sour face when Cleo was put through. She looked like someone had just made her eat a turd. What a phony.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2013)

I missed this tonight! Might try to catch up on iplayer


----------



## thriller (Jun 1, 2013)

..


----------



## Epico (Jun 2, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


> Lol at Jessie J's sour face when Cleo was put through. She looked like someone had just made her eat a turd. What a phony.



Very hypocritical since she cut the lad out in the first place.

Not really feeling anyone in this series, not sure how much career longevity people will have after the shows over.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 2, 2013)

Couple of minutes to kill?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2013)

So have we really not caught up with when Jessie shaved her head yet?
Or is she wearing wigs?
If not all this stuff is MEGA old.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Yo. Yo Yo.

Evening Voice doodz. I'm back.

I'm no Royalist but the Queen's visit to the beeb today - I did think she's 86, her husband is in hospital and they made her sit through a set by the Script.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny is a muppet, Will.he.is is a cockend, Jessie is just annoying.

All hail The Jones. He da man


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

Tom Jones is an old perve. I like Will, he's sweet.


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

That's one of my favourite songs murdered.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Ash has a great voice, but he trampled over that song. It's very intimate Lego House, not a big ballady blow out.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 7, 2013)

Owww that hurt my ears


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> That's one of my favourite songs murdered.


Which one?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> Tom Jones is an old perve. I like Will, he's sweet.


 
But Danny is a twat, you must agree on that, shirley?


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Which one?


 
Love Sensation.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Owww that hurt my ears



Our cat left the room looking pained.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

The sound levels aren't great, i think.   Both matt and this woman seemed vocally to disappear in their softer moments.


Oh,and another vote for will.i.am, he's a cutie.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Jessie keepin' it real yo


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> Love Sensation.



She was overreaching. 

And over squeaking.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Preferred Matt. He was awesome last week.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> But Danny is a twat, you must agree on that, shirley?


Calling him Danny o'dona-who? Is the joke that never gets old.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Preferred Matt. He was awesome last week.


Love matt, but i thought that was meh.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Is there any chance that Tom will put the Welsh lass through?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

Alys is too much like Leanne, last year's forgettable winner.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

Out of tune!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

This is a programme with little respect for pop tradition.

Bob Marley turned into willowy introversion? Please no.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> Tom Jones is an old perve. I like Will, he's sweet.



Tom is perving it up around Alys for sure.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

C'mon Joseph!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

More horrible clothes


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

He lacks joy..


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> This is a programme with little respect for pop tradition.
> 
> Bob Marley turned into willowy introversion? Please no.


 
^^ you should be on Points Of View  on the phone, disgruntled


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Joseph didn't get out of second gear. Great voice, maybe not a performer.

Family all look well which may count against him.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> ^^ you should be on Points Of View  on the phone, disgruntled


 
True. I like to be upset.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

Pitchy


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Bland country style.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2013)

When this is sung by Bruno Mars it's a brilliant song. But he's buggering it right up.


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

Mike is quite cute though.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Quite a good song choice for Andrea.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Best so far


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> Mike is quite cute though.



Very conventional Geri.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

andrea's voice has a tone and a colour to it that makes me happy - even though i'm not fond of her style.

mitchel freaks me out a bit.  he'd be a lot less odd-looking if he had some stubble.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> True. I like to be upset.


 
Good man. It's important to maintain standards


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Danny was gurning there


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Soz. Mitchell best of the night. Very surprised to say that.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2013)

Fucksake, 3rd pair of red trousers so far


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> mitchel freaks me out a bit. he'd be a lot less odd-looking if he had some stubble.


 
He's very clean cut for a rocker.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> He's very clean cut for a rocker.


 

He's the Cliff Richard of 2013


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> He's very clean cut for a rocker.


he has a toddler's face.  it's wrong.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Karl is the choice if you want to oppose the hegemony of larger introverts.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

unuually for this bunch, i could actually see karl selling records and having fans and stuff.


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

He looks like he should be in Grease.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

He was too breathy. Too many vocal stylisings. Needs to just sing the song.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Unconvinced about Andrea, other than she is the person with real challenges in life and yet conversely the least moaney and wimpy. All the others are 'ooh it's my last chance', or 'my Gran is mildly poorly boo hoo'.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

has will.i.am directed a late eurovision entry here?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

That was very good by Leanne. Could it be a 'Leanne' two years running?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> That was very good by Leanne. Could it be a 'Leanne' two years running?


rly? i thought it was dull as fuck.


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

What a bizarre song choice for Cleo.


----------



## harpo (Jun 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> What a bizarre song choice for Cleo.


 
Isn't it just.  She's not doing well. Amazing voice, completely wrong song.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2013)

I actually liked Cleo. She did a bit too much with it, but there were some great bits too.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Cleo just about rescued a catastrophic song choice. She might have missed that it's essentially a humble song though.


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

I liked it as well as I could like someone singing a song I am sick to death of.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> rly? i thought it was dull as fuck.



Whether you like the song or not you can't deny she can sing surely? Maybe you just don't like the look of her?


----------



## harpo (Jun 7, 2013)

There are so many better songs for a voice like hers


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2013)

I quite like this one. A teensy bit Winehouse. Although she's probably trying to be.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Whether you like the song or not you can't deny she can sing surely? Maybe you just don't like the look of her?


well, i thought she usualy looks better... but no, i thought it was bland, campy-europop-by-numbers.


this girl, however, i am *loving*.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

hah - not just me, then.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 7, 2013)

She was amazing! I loved it!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2013)

I think she's the only one with a bit of her own style.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

zoooo said:


> I quite like this one. A teensy bit Winehouse. Although she's probably trying to be.



Yes, similar dishevelment.


----------



## kazza007 (Jun 7, 2013)

enjoyed this version


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't like it.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2013)

will.i.am is so cuuuuute!


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

cleo [pisses me off, she's really got tickets on herself.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Geri said:


> I didn't like it.



Me neither. Too much warbling and too flaky. But she does have a great voice in there and she seems to do it for the many.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 7, 2013)

Blondie wasn't the best of the 3 by a cuntry mile.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Will is being a bit of a big head tonight. Normally I love him.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Blondie wasn't the best of the 3 by a cuntry mile.


leanne or leah?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 7, 2013)

Leanne methinks, William must be boning the one he picked.


----------



## Geri (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh God, not Bo Bruce.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

This is a lot of effort to get rid of just 4 from 12.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Leanne methinks, William must be boning the one he picked.


no way!   leah has a style and personality as well as great vocal range and a distinctive tone. leanne has technical ability and is very attractive, but nothing else comes across.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

happy with that. Matt is much more fun than sarah.  He's twinkly!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Glad to see the back of Alys though she can take the bloke with her.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm team leah all the way. Everyone else is pretty dull although Ash and Andrea have beautiful voices


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Hells bells. This guy is good.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

yeah - i could see myself buying a leah album.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2013)

I love the way Jessie makes singing happy birthday to someone all about showing off your own voice.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahh. That's nice. Tom gets to spend a b'day within 100 miles of his beloved Wales.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 7, 2013)

I think Mitchel was better tbh


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

happy with all of these viewer votes so far.  and no more scary-toddler-face-mitchel...! yay!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Mitchell will be one of the few of these with a decent career. He'll take over vocals in a big rock band when some geriatric star ends up in rehab.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe Cleo could do 'Jerusalem' in the next round.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

i really think leanne's song choice let her down tonight.

will looks unimpressed!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i really think leanne's song choice let her down tonight.
> 
> will looks unimpressed!



Don't think it did. I think she is a good singer but Cleo is probably better. Will had three strong ladeez.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i really think leanne's song choice let her down tonight.
> 
> will looks unimpressed!


I agree. Same with Joseph.

But I do think Cleo is a better singer.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 7, 2013)

i think cleo is better than leanne, i just don't like her.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> no way! leah has a style and personality as well as great vocal range and a distinctive tone. leanne has technical ability and is very attractive, but nothing else comes across.


 
I meant Leanne was the one he might be boning because Leah's voice was superior imo.


----------



## thriller (Jun 7, 2013)

wtf u lot on about? was this on tonight?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> wtf u lot on about? was this on tonight?


Yup. 1/3 of contestants cut by viewer vote tonight.


----------



## Supine (Jun 8, 2013)

So it moved to Friday did it?

I hate that feckin shit. I watched it on Saturdays, got into a system and now they change it. I won't see it again because of this. What a shitstorm of programming is that. Twits.


----------



## zenie (Jun 8, 2013)

Leah was freaking amazing   I love literally everything about her!!


----------



## thriller (Jun 8, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Yup. 1/3 of contestants cut by viewer vote tonight.


 
they gave no indication last saturday that it would be on friday. bbc iplayer it is then.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 8, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Glad to see the back of Alys though she can take the bloke with her.


 
Didn't like here attitude in previous elimination round, she looked very controling?


----------



## thriller (Jun 8, 2013)

i've warmed to alice. she sings in he welsh accent going against the norm of singing in american accent that everyone else does.


----------



## thriller (Jun 8, 2013)

loved that country and western version of that song.


----------



## thriller (Jun 8, 2013)

leah. wow.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 15, 2013)

Bloody hell, 2 hrs of it tonight!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

You can't top Lauryn


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 15, 2013)

That group number was yawnsome.  Ash may have the better voice of Jessie's two - but I prefer the other guy.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Evening Urban Voice doodz.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 15, 2013)

Another dull group number.  These were better last year.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm so glad I have weed.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Jessie's lot were like hideous warbling contest, tho I like Matt.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

I like him. I hate this.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 15, 2013)

Still unsure about her voice tbh


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 15, 2013)

Disappointing from Leah in the group number.  Sounds like it could be a tech issue?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Will meets Rolf. Can you see what it is yet?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 15, 2013)

Best group number by far, though.  It was actually entertaining.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Leah wilting when uptempo.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 15, 2013)

That skirt is really unflattering.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Cleo breezed that.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

@iamwillVote for leah...killing meif she doesn't win

  (((cleo)))


----------



## Geri (Jun 15, 2013)

I like Cleo. Leah seems more popular though so I doubt she will go through.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Tru dat Geri.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 15, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> @iamwillVote for leah...killing meif she doesn't win
> 
> (((cleo)))


Jessie's comment made me google what the press have been saying about Cleo.  Oh dear.  

It comes as no surprise because it's pretty much the impression I was getting from her last week.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Jessie and Tom both claimed too much of the song with their team.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 15, 2013)

am watching this for the first time this series. Is this really the semi finals?!  I'm not being funny, but honestly, would that blind singer be in the semi finals if she wasn't blind...?  And that must be one of the worst songs ever, with the most rubbishy lyrics 'god is good, god is great'. Urgh, those lyrics always make me angry, they're so pants


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2013)

Aw, I kind of forgot about Boyz II Men. They were ace.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Jessie's comment made me google what the press have been saying about Cleo. Oh dear.
> 
> It comes as no surprise because it's pretty much the impression I was getting from her last week.


 
What have they been saying??


----------



## trashpony (Jun 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> What have they been saying??


I can't be arsed  to google either


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

She's a diva?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2013)

It's rather annoying that the only good two/the only two I like are on the same team, so can't both stay in.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

I popped out for a (necessary) spliff. Has it just been recapping?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> It's rather annoying that the only good two/the only two I like are on the same team, so can't both stay in.


 
Same.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> I popped out for a (necessary) spliff. Has it just been recapping?


 
Yes. They shall now sing a probably awful song all together.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

This is awful. 


I don't think I'd actually choose to listen to leah.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not going to be buying any of her music or anything, but she's just a bit more interesting to watch than most of the others.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> What have they been saying??





trashpony said:


> I can't be arsed to google either





wtfftw said:


> She's a diva?


yup - basically, all the contestants are miffed and will.i.am hates her.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Good for Matt. Less warbling.


----------



## Geri (Jun 15, 2013)

I wish Holly Willoughby would stop saying "Give it up for [whoever]!"


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> yup - basically, all the contestants are miffed and will.i.am hates her.


 
Ooooooooooooh.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2013)

Blimey. Must be a pity vote, she really wasn't very good today.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Good for Andrea. Less warbling.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh I'm slightly disappointed. I'd hoped she would have at least dismembered children or something.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Blimey. Must be a pity vote, she really wasn't very good today.



He was awful today though.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> Good for Andrea. Less warbling.


 
True, she doesn't warble like a twat.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2013)

Mr Moose said:


> He was awful today though.


 
Ah, I didn't actually see him. Fair enough then.

*mutes Avril Lavigne*


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 15, 2013)

i like Tom Jones's pained 'polite' smile and nodding during Avril Lavigne. She hasn't improved much since she was 17 has she! In fact, she used to be way better.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

Has the microphone looked like that all the time of was that special for avril?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Boo. Leah has a good voice but excruciating interpretation.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Hellsbells said:


> i like Tom Jones's pained 'polite' smile and nodding during Avril Lavigne. She hasn't improved much since she was 17 has she! In fact, she used to be way better.



She used to be exactly the same. That's the problem. 

She's in her late twenties now still doing bratty pop. Dismal.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 15, 2013)

Crikey. Bit of a surprise with Mike and Joseph.


----------



## Geri (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh, Michael Bublé on next week! Give it up for Michael!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 15, 2013)

They practically muttered Robbie Williams.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2013)

I have lost track of this. Again.  Same happened last year. Loved the blind auditions, hated the "battles" and gradually lost interest 'cos of that  

Meant to watch it last night but got distracted by a bottle of wine and "Predator"!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 16, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have lost track of this. Again.  Same happened last year. Loved the blind auditions, hated the "battles" and gradually lost interest 'cos of that
> 
> Meant to watch it last night but got distracted by a bottle of wine and "Predator"!


 
It's the last one next week. I think.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 16, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have lost track of this. Again.  Same happened last year. Loved the blind auditions, hated the "battles" and gradually lost interest 'cos of that
> 
> Meant to watch it last night but got distracted by a bottle of wine and "Predator"!


 
Agree with that same as X Factor, "get to the chopper" sounds more appealing!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

Holy cleavage, Batman.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

I like Holly's dress, and The Jones's suit


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

Reggie looks like a bingo caller


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

I was torn between this and Cardiff singer of the world final, but since this started first I am recording the other.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

Reggie looks like a bingo caller


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

i like mike's shirt, but it's too small for him!  Stylist wants shooting.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

also - sorry, singing elvis songs in a talent contest is a hiding to nothing. ditto sinatra.  You are NOT anywhere near that good, so don't volunteer the comparison in people's minds.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i like mike's shirt, but it's too small for him! Stylist wants shooting.


 
indeed 


twentythreedom said:


> More horrible clothes


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice frock. And new, more stylish glasses?


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

Finally Andrea does not look frumpy.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 22, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> .......... Loved the blind auditions, hated the "battles"


Same here, I think the blind auditions are the best ..


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

Andrea is a really good singer tbf


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

She is but I feel like the presentation of her (Danny really) can veer into patronising.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

Jessie's right - that was the first proper "performance" of the evening.  Really slick.

I love Matt, he's twinkly.  He could win this.

Although... After last year we know any of them could win this. Hopefully the public won't vote for another no-hoper like Leanne.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

Do they sing twice tonight?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

Is this actually live, really live?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

Hmm not sure this her best really


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the show is definitely setting up Matt or Leah to win. Two totally underwhelming songs, followed by two bigger ones. Which means the judges are all in on it too. Which is a bit sad for the other two contestants.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

Leah has a great unusual voice, but that didn't do anything for me.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

So. They're duetting then 1 leaves?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

You LIAR, Tom Jones!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm so bored.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

I wish I had watched Cardiff singer of the world now.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

I like this.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

Would they go to eurovision for us, do you think?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay, I kind of loved that.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

It's a good thing we're not voting for Will.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

I TOTALLY loved that.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

I want to watch that bit againnn. To YouTube.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

so, matt's solo was the best solo, but then Will just created full on, balls out entertainment.   Perhaps it's actually will.i.am who deserves to win.

seriously, that was like something out of gatsby, and will wrote pretty much a brand new song for it (cos there was bugger all of the original left in it).


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

I love Matt, but I think Leah will win after that.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

Blimey, robbie williams is looking jowly.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

Urgh, I hate Robbie Williams.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone voted?


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> Anyone voted?


 
God, no


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

'Course not!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

Matt.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh ffs. the public are idiots.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

Hasn't she done this one before? 


Edit
Oh right. :stoned:


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

I do love that song.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

When Will tweets, he puts in every single apostrophe and bit of punctuation correctly.
This turns me on.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

Leah did that one gooood.


----------



## harpo (Jun 22, 2013)

Leah will inevitably win.  She has to.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

When she did the high bit the top of my head went a bit mdma.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

She doesn't sound so good on the low notes though.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jun 22, 2013)

Leah's a screecher and utterly ruined the whitney houston song.  

Andrea ftw.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

Geri said:


> She doesn't sound so good on the low notes though.


 
I thought she did better on that one than the whitney one.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

DarthSydodyas said:


> Leah's a screecher and utterly ruined the whitney houston song.


 
The Dolly Parton song, you mean!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

Leah does often go off on one and ruin it, but I thought she was quite controlled on that last song and did well.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jun 22, 2013)

Geri said:


> The Dolly Parton song, you mean!


Yea.  

Whitney did a fantastic version.  Leah was nowhere near, anywhere.  (Not even in that "doing it in their own way")


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

She was pants.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG I love Michael Bublé


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 22, 2013)

He looks a bit like a puppet.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> He looks a bit like a puppet.


 
He does, yeah. But he's so fit.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jun 22, 2013)

Andrea!!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2013)

Yawnorama.


----------



## harpo (Jun 22, 2013)

Blimey!

She was my second choice.  I can see why she's won.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 22, 2013)

Good luck to her. She is a great singer, let's just hope she has more success than whats-her-name from last year


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

I didn't realise that Mike is Shane Ward's cousin.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2013)

And Andrea is Philomena Begley's niece.


----------



## thriller (Jun 24, 2013)

i didn't watch this, but have no problem with the winner. Let's face it, Leah will go on to be a star, anyway. So Andrea winning is a "feel good" story. No qualms from me.


----------



## past caring (Jun 27, 2013)

Geri said:


> And Andrea is Philomena Begley's niece.


 
Nana Mouskouri's, surely?

Sorry, been away a few days and only just watched the final when I got back. Fucking British public - no wonder we got a Tory government.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 11, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOH..

Kylie.....


----------



## colacubes (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes   Jog on Jessie J   We have Kylie now


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Yes   Jog on Jessie J   We have Kylie now


Replacing Jessie j?   That's awesome!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 11, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Replacing Jessie j?   That's awesome!


 
Yep   That irritating Irish bloke from that band whose name I can't remember is leaving too, so there's one more new judge to be announced at some stage.  It can't be any worse than him


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2013)

That's even better.  Tom and will are the best ones, kylie is a proper pop legend...   It's fab.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2013)

Can it be Tom McFly please? I <3 him.
Or little Mark Owen.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 11, 2013)

I thought The Voice was shit. Now, I'm expecting it to be great!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 11, 2013)

Kylie will be fab... but I think Tom hasn't yet confirmed for this series, hope he does.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2013)

Will.i.am's staying I hope?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 19, 2013)

zoooo said:


> Will.i.am's staying I hope?



Yep, and Sir Tom too 

Final judge announced.  It's that fella out of the Kaiser Chiefs:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-24157584

I don't particularly like them but he's always come across ok, so hopefully he'll be alright


----------



## zoooo (Sep 19, 2013)

Oooh, I like him! He was very funny on Buzzcocks and the like.
Quite looking forward to it now.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Who's watching?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Cringeworthy intro


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

*KYLIE!!*

I am watching


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

I knew I could rely on you, QueenOfGoths


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't know why I do this to myself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I don't know why I do this to myself.


'Cos we have to!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 'Cos we have to!!


Actually we _need_ to


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I don't know why I do this to myself.



It's because Strictly is over


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2014)

Enforced child minding brings me to this Tomfest.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Enforced child minding brings me to this Tomfest.


Pathetic excuse


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Pathetic excuse



We do what little we can.



KYLIE !!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

Mmmm....he needs to improve for me. I like his falsetto but not sure.

However I _do_ like Ricky


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

NO WAI!! He was rubbish


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Kylie is such a n00b


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Yo 'Voice' doodz.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm....he needs to improve for me. I like his falsetto but not sure.
> 
> However I _do_ like Ricky



Easy now QOG.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

He had to go with Kylie, he murdered her tune


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

Even with big shoes on Kylie is tiny!!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

He was well meh to kick the season off.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Yo 'Voice' doodz.



And a very good evening to you Mr Moose


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Mum clearly chose something over music.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Will Ricky pretend he likes this sort of toon?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Kylie needs to chill the fuck out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

She has a good voice but it's just not for me


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

She was better


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Will.he.is is being as cool as usual. Man got swag


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> She was better


Damning with faint praise


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> She was better


Agree, she was a lot better than the first bloke


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Tom has all sorts of voices in his head.

Sorry songs.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Damning with faint praise



Tru dat.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Ricky makes Danny seem positively restrained.

I thought he'd be cool.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Terrible song choice.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

Not a great choice of song for he I'd say. As Kylie said, a bit shaky


----------



## pigtails (Jan 11, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Who's watching?


Darts semi final takes precedence but will watch next week!


----------



## thriller (Jan 11, 2014)

this is back again? Damn didn't know.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

pigtails said:


> Darts semi final takes precedence but will watch next week!



Wtf?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Ricky makes Danny seem positively restrained.
> 
> I thought he'd be cool.


Is this the first TV stuff he's done, apart from music shows etc...?   I wonder if he feel he needs to 'perform' a bit maybe


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

pigtails said:


> Darts semi final takes precedence but will watch next week!


A valid excuse  See you next week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Wtf?


_Don't_ diss the darts


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd forgotten about the desperate pleading shouty friends and family.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Puke: at this kid stuff


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I'd forgotten about the desperate pleading shouty friends and family.


FEEL THE PAIN etc 

It is a bit grim tbh


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Puke: at this kid stuff


I thought it was quite sweet


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> _Don't_ diss the darts



Doesn't need me to send it up.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Kyles is pop royalty.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't make shapes with a harp like an axe. It's a no from me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

This is very Joanna Newsom


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Harp stays sharp to the bottom of the glass 

She is good tbf


----------



## Geri (Jan 11, 2014)

Love the harp girl.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Can't make shapes with a harp like an axe. It's a no from me.


Air harp ftw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

I like it but wonder how versatile she is


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

She was good tho.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2014)

I heart Ricky Wilson very very much. <3
Although I think he fancies all the girl singers.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I heart Ricky Wilson very very much. <3
> Although I think he fancies all the girl singers.



Tru dat.


----------



## Geri (Jan 11, 2014)

Aw, she broke his heart


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2014)

(((Ricky)))

*cops a feel while hugging him*


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Tidy


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2014)

Better at Nessa impression than singing. Bloody good impression though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

She's alright but nothing....well, special....for me


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Voice went a bit awry.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Not this Wales thing again from tax exile Tom.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Token comedy act


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hurry up.


----------



## girasol (Jan 11, 2014)

I just started watching...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

That's a good voice for 16


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

girasol said:


> I just started watching...


You haven't missed much tbh


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Bit flat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

I think he needs a couple more years to mature but I do like him


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 11, 2014)

You know her whole social circle are fed up of Nessa. Having to 'beg' her to do it late on at weddings, christenings and funerals.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Harsh but fair on the lad


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think he needs a couple more years to mature but I do like him


 Did you like his voice though?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Did you like his voice though?



Fnarr.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Did you like his voice though?


ooohhh you!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Youngsters have it too easy. When I was 16 and sung people just threw bottles at us.

Poss cos we were shyte, but nonetheless...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought it was going to be The Smiths when she started


----------



## weltweit (Jan 11, 2014)

I liked her .... sexy and she knows it 

Bet she opts for Kylie


----------



## barney_pig (Jan 11, 2014)

Enjoying this


----------



## Geri (Jan 11, 2014)

She has to go for Ricky.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Better song choice she could do well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I thought it was going to be The Smiths when she started


Kind of annoyed it wasn't. I'd love someone to sing some Smiths (please note this does not mean I agree with Morrissey as he's turned out to be a TWAT!)


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Meat is burger.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 11, 2014)

Yea Ricky prob ....

who is he? who is he ??? who ...


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

I hate it when they take a long time to pick. Sing and GTFO.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Sally Barker from massive Lesta.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 11, 2014)

Sob story alert. Makes me sad, that these programmes exploit it as well as another person's sadness.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

C'mon Sally.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 11, 2014)

Shit, the son's a ringer for his Dad too


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

I've turned! I've literally flipped my armchair!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Shit, the son's a ringer for his Dad too



Yep we all said that too.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2014)

Great song, great voice.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Liked her. Sad she can't win for failing to be young and pretty.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm liking http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2014/jan/11/the-voice-2014-live-blog-week-one


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh noes. I hate it when past pop stars come on shows like this. It's too awful and embarrassing if they don't get through.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Mick Hucknall invented 'soul'. Fact.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 11, 2014)

I bet no one turns around..


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Mick Hucknall invented 'soul'. Fact.


He perfected ar-soul for sure.

Leo is cool, good on him  Kylie has got the hots


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2014)

will.i.am's chuckle is so cute.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 11, 2014)

Well ok, maybe 2.
I never thought I'd say it but Kylie's being a bit of a nob.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 11, 2014)

Kyloid's always been a bit weird.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2014)

If one of those girls in the back is his girlfriend they can't be too pleased.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 11, 2014)

Kylie's gone for the 'Take Me Out' barely coded 'I will shag you' tack. Wikipedia says chappie's been on 'Celebrity Love Island' and various other shows....


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 11, 2014)

zoooo said:


> If one of those girls in the back is his girlfriend they can't be too pleased.



He smells of desperado and would drop any partner for a hint of celebrity, I reckon.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2014)

That was weird.  First off the guy from the streets was on.  Second he sang Simply Red.  And then Kylie basically said she'll shag him.

This is trumping last week's weird water dance thing in Splash.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

I had to go and eat chicken but I really, really liked Sally, Tom's choice. The last bloke was alright but not for me


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 11, 2014)

Saffy said:


> Well ok, maybe 2.
> I never thought I'd say it but Kylie's being a bit of a nob.



Yeah, bit gutted she seems to be an idiot. Kinda like when it turned out Katy B isn't uberfit.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry I taped it so I've just started watching but WHAT THE FUCK HAS HAPPENED TO RICKY WILSON?! It's like they've cut the old one in half or something.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 11, 2014)

He's suddenly fit as buggery.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 11, 2014)

Meh for the first episode  Must do better next week


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2014)

Sally ftw but she won't.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 11, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Sally ftw but she won't.


Definitely the best tonight!


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2014)

Right, a bit of Lucy Worsley and then The Bridge.


----------



## tommers (Jan 11, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Definitely the best tonight!



Yeah, she was really good.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 11, 2014)

Sally was amazing, now watching Splash! (The kids make me) which we have recorded. We manage to watch an hour and a half show in 15 mins on fast forward.


----------



## girasol (Jan 12, 2014)

tommers said:


> That was weird.  First off the guy from the streets was on.  Second he sang Simply Red.  And then Kylie basically said she'll shag him.
> 
> This is trumping last week's weird water dance thing in Splash.



I stopped watching at this point.  She basically said 'chose me and we might get it on', fuck that.  Did he choose her in the end?


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2014)

girasol said:


> I stopped watching at this point.  She basically said 'chose me and we might get it on', fuck that.  Did he choose her in the end?



Yeah. Obv.

And then they played "fit but you know it" as he walked off.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 12, 2014)

Not watching this. Who are the Kaiser Chiefs fucking at the BBC?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 12, 2014)

So if Kylie bangs the Streets fella will we get her other charges complaining of favouritism etc?


----------



## girasol (Jan 12, 2014)

tommers said:


> Yeah. Obv.
> 
> And then they played "fit but you know it" as he walked off.



Blimey, missing Jessie J already, at least she was professional.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 12, 2014)

I still prefer Kylie to her.
Overall this group of judges is way preferable to last series.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 17, 2014)

I actually enjoyed watching this on Saturday, thanks to the judge reshuffle. My 5yo LOVES it too 

Having said that, the only two I can remember were McLuckie (v good) and that one who sang I Have Nothing (boring belter).

Ricky Wilson seems to want to shag everyone.


----------



## moon (Jan 18, 2014)

Am giving this one more episode, The Voice without Jessie J and Danny O'Donoghue is like Spooks without Ros and Lucas North, and Sherlock without Moriarty - completely bland and unwatchable...


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

wha gwaan - dissa me firs post, tonight me a go snuggle wid tom jonesy an di voice. Or maybe me ago turn over fi di splash


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

Daisy Backayard said:


> wha gwaan - dissa me firs post, tonight me a go snuggle wid tom jonesy an di voice. Or maybe me ago turn over fi di splash


Splash is fucking rubbish, don't bother


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2014)

moon said:


> Am giving this one more episode, The Voice without Jessie J and Danny O'Donoghue is like Spooks without Ros and Lucas North, and Sherlock without Moriarty - completely bland and unwatchable...


Things are bland WITHOUT Danny??


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Evening Voice doodz


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Oooh tepid r'nb. Quelle surprise.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

Not for me. Just not keen in that style


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Just choose and bugger off.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm finding Kylie a bit annoying


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Whoop whoop. Shaggy back story alert.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 18, 2014)

ugh.  if these horrible hair extensions get through, i'll be annoyed.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Lordy. She needs a sprog. That'll cure the singing habit and the puppy collecting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

Strong voice but, again, just not for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

Why??...why?...she hurt my ears!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

Not all that. I like the way she chucked her Pekingese in the pond though


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

That was dreadful.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Not all that. I like the way she chucked her Pekingese in the pond though


That _was_ bizarre!!


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

Youse right twentythreedom - pure rubbish !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

She is annoying me.


----------



## Geri (Jan 18, 2014)

SHUT UP


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

I can imagine her as a stalker!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

She's from the Geri Halliwell school of restraint.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 18, 2014)

She's brilliant


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> She's from the Geri Halliwell school of restraint.


Mr.QofG's says "Well said, she's exactly that!!"


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

bwoy - wat a way di boy write quick - but now is tuneless shout out


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Daisy Backayard said:


> bwoy - wat a way di boy write quick - but now is tuneless shout out



Tru dat.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Spot on Horse impression from Will.

Kylie would have got that coz she was on Neigh-bours.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

but wait - what appen to dem hinna di voice finals ? weh dem deh ? me nah si anybody fe a lang while


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

Been out to the kitchen but I gather I've not missed much!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Only Will has his ears set to 'listen' today...


----------



## Geri (Jan 18, 2014)

I liked that. Not too polished.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

Hemmerdale yout !!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Been out to the kitchen but I gather I've not missed much!


If I'd known we were also due a loving Kylie segment I'd have gone out for a spliff at the last bit of singing.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2014)

Wasn't that Emmerdale girl really bad at singing? Why did 2 of them turn around?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2014)

Panto


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Wasn't that Emmerdale girl really bad at singing? Why did 2 of them turn around?



Tru dat. No wun noes FML.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Wasn't that Emmerdale girl really bad at singing? Why did 2 of them turn around?


Yeah she wasn't all that. Very sweet though


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm following on the App. I'm looking forward to 'Bob'.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 18, 2014)

I get the impression that Ricky is just absolutely full of shit in his love life.  Total, practiced, shameless bullshitter. Instant recourse to fabricated emotions.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

Years gone mi used t work in 'our price' records inna kings road. all of a sudden di bwoy dem rush to di counter and wen me push thru, i look down fi see one tiny tiny gal. di gal short like mini stout. i had was to lean over di counter and stretch down. it was kylie and she did hav a big piece a friendly smile. but di bwoy dem reach back in di back room and mek bad up lewd gestures. disgrace


----------



## Geri (Jan 18, 2014)

This is not getting much better.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

C'mon turn for Bob you Kuntz!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 18, 2014)

i really liked this older dude.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

Bwoy dem miss di Blakey bus


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Daisy Backayard said:


> Years gone mi used t work in 'our price' records inna kings road. all of a sudden di bwoy dem rush to di counter and wen me push thru, i look down fi see one tiny tiny gal. di gal short like mini stout. i had was to lean over di counter and stretch down. it was kylie and she did hav a big piece a friendly smile. but di bwoy dem reach back in di back room and mek bad up lewd gestures. disgrace



"Our Price'? They dem have Ed Office in Kenny High Street. Norman Baker of dem lib dems. He was wun of dem bruvvas.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

I worked in Our Price on Oxford Street.   I sold vinyl to Meatloaf, George Michael and Nikki Six.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> I get the impression that Ricky is just absolutely full of shit in his love life.  Total, practiced, shameless bullshitter. Instant recourse to fabricated emotions.


He is a bit fake for sure. He is jealous of Kylie for some reason, not sure it's that he fancies her or what.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

This guy was ok.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

Aww poor lad, he's gutted


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw, bless him.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

some emotionals goin on dere. deep

Yes mr Moose inna london our price is like a cleb watchtower - michael caine drop by - seh im a buy record fi im daughter. but shop long gone


----------



## Saffy (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol! "Can I meet Marvin before I go."


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's one for Ricky...


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2014)

I've paused while I'm outside. Is it an attractive woman?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Will is gonna pick this one.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice dress she's got on


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2014)

Ha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

Liked the last boy who cried. Thought the girl from Emmerdale was _awful_, pure warbling awfulness.

I bet someone turns round for vintage girl...who I also think is warbling awful!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

Ricky is _always _looking at Kylie


----------



## Geri (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't particularly like her version of this song, but I like her voice.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Told yas.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh Will, she was warbling awful!!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I've paused while I'm outside. Is it an attractive woman?


Hee yep. I didn't realise she was 17 though.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Hee yep. I didn't realise she was 17 though.


Oops!


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

stan up fi yah rights bredren !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope he's not a fucking Lib-Dem!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

Can they just turn for Jermain now on the basis he has more than half a brain cell?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

The general standard has been pretty poor this week tbh


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2014)

This boy looks so 1990s.


----------



## Geri (Jan 18, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hope he's not a fucking Lib-Dem!


 
He's Labour.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 18, 2014)

C'mon this guy is decent, turn!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

This bloke could be good but I am not convinced that he's not a Lib Dem!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

Geri said:


> He's Labour.


Tbf that ain't much better! Good voice though, especially for 18


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

He did a few weird warbly errrrrr things, but seems ok


----------



## zoooo (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw, he's ace.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh no .. labour, and wid him long cardie me did tink him a undergrad trot. nevahmine


----------



## Geri (Jan 18, 2014)

Will saw him performing at the Hackney Empire and encouraged him to audition.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

im haf fe guh fe im bed, im ave church ah marnin !


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 18, 2014)

Can't say it was a great week this week. Not many appealed to me


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

How do you quote others post dem ?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 18, 2014)

Daisy Backayard said:


> How do you quote others post dem ?


Press the 'reply' button, bottom right on the post you want to quote


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you !


----------



## weltweit (Jan 18, 2014)

Only saw a bit tonight. Saw Kylie comforting that chap who no one turned for. Apparently he had done a Tom Jones song, always a bit of a risk I would have thought doing one of their songs.

I liked the young girl who had been busking who wore vintage dresses, she had an interesting voice, glad she got through. I like the snippets you get from the green room with the family members going crazy for the judges to turn!!


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 18, 2014)

Daisy Backayard said:


> Thank you !


Nice avatar, btw. Do you identify with giraffes because of their long necks?


----------



## moon (Jan 18, 2014)

Kylie was a bit better in this one, Will made all the right choices except for missing the older guy.
Everything else was a bit too X-factor..


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 19, 2014)

The warehouse operative was really good, don't understand why he wasn't picked.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 19, 2014)

Lots of dreadful singers put through this week.


----------



## rekil (Jan 19, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> The warehouse operative was really good, don't understand why he wasn't picked.


I didn't like his obsequiousness - "ooo thankyou sir Tom" etc. He needs to be a bit more Dino and less, I dunno, Celine Diono? Jones said it's too early to start picking people willy nilly.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Evening Voice doodz


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

:yawn:


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Will hit an apostrophe.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh I missed the first 10 min, was watching Flash Gordon on Film4


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

GORDON'S ALIIIIIVE!!! Etc. fucking awesome 

Have I missed much?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Oh I missed the first 10 min, was watching Flash Gordon on Film4


You didn't miss anything. They didn't turn round for someone boring and then had a long dull chat.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> You didn't miss anything. They didn't turn round for someone boring and then had a long dull chat.



Tru dat


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 25, 2014)

Tun ! fi leesah !


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Not sure what register she's singing in but the cat's just left the room.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

That's the first time all 4 have turned isn't it?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

She wuz good.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

She'll go for will, betya


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

I forget how annoying this all is.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

I think I miss Jessie J.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I think I miss Jessie J.


No she was totes annoyballs


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> She'll go for will, betya


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I think I miss Jessie J.



Well I never thought I'd say this but I miss the restraint and humility overload that is Danny O'Donoghue.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Well I never thought I'd say this but I miss the restraint and humility overload that is Danny O'Donoghue.


No he was totes annoyballs


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

You'd be pleased if your daughter brought this chap home.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2014)

Not watching tonight as footie is on and then I promised we could watch a filum!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

Taxi for this chap


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

I hate swing. It's the worst form of music evah. Makes country seem evolved.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 25, 2014)

brylcreem guy is audience participator machine


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not watching tonight as footie is on and then I promised we could watch a filum!



Boo. Watford got stuffed. No one enjoys footie today.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not watching tonight as footie is on and then I promised we could watch a filum!


Can't you stealth view on phone or something? We need you, Quogs!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not watching tonight as footie is on and then I promised we could watch a filum!


You're doing it wrong


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 25, 2014)

is there a disproportionate number of welsh people on here ? can't say i blame em tho


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

That dude was rubbish


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Jan 25, 2014)

flatmate angling to watch d'loaded gravity - now adopting watchful waiting scenario


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

I was about to complain of boredom.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

Scraping the barrel here - "the sister of Danny from off of that McFly, and Adele's cousin!"


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

I quite like her tone.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

She was ok tbf


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 25, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Scraping the barrel here - "the sister of Danny from off of that McFly, and Adele's cousin!"



I'm on next week. I'm Noel from Hearsay's dogsitter.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> She was ok tbf



Does Tom know she's not Welsh? He is you know.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Adele's cuz was v good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Adele's cuz was v good.


She was out of tune all over the place.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Was Ray Charles Welsh?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> She was out of tune all over the place.



I expect that's your ears maybe?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Song choices are all a bit boring.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh god.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

I like this dude already.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> I expect that's your ears maybe?


She really was.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Nurse!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 25, 2014)

This guy is more like an X Factor entrant.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

That chap couldn't sing, which is a serious handicap in this show


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

He's a fantastic advert for a stifling conventional lifestyle.


----------



## Geri (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Boo. Watford got stuffed. No one enjoys footie today.


 
4-2 is not stuffed! We were beating possibly the best team in the Premiership for 70 mins!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

I talked through him. Any good?


And don't they have enough contestants this year? Why's it all chat?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Geri said:


> 4-2 is not stuffed! We were beating possibly the best team in the Premiership for 70 mins!



Ref bottled it for the early pen. We should have been 3-0 up and out of sight.

Great show from the Horns tho.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

*throws rotten veg at bloke*


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Blimey there's some filler tonight.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Blimey there's some filler tonight.


Innit. They have to get 12 on each team, right? So that's 48. Then there's got to be all the ones that get turned down. That's a lot, there's gonna be loads of filler


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

Good on sis


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2014)

Managed to watch a bit. God that bloke singing "Down Under" was annoying! Plus he looked like the type who would come to your party with one can of Carling then nick all your Belgian beer

Liked the last rock voice bloke though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2014)

I prefered the last bloke to this guy tbh


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Plus he looked like the type who would come to your party with one can of Carling then nick all your Belgian beer


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

She's good


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 25, 2014)

Joe 'Shaddap You Face' Dolce's comeback up last, apparently


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

She's good, but all 4? Oh well, good on her


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> She's good


 She'll linger at the end....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2014)

I thought she would warble and she didn't. I rather liked her!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 25, 2014)

But annoying.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 25, 2014)

Iffy last note.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

The Jones still got it  all the ladies are magnetically attracted to him


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh well. That was a bit of a dull episode. The series so far is a bit shit tbh, the best thing about it is chatting on this thread


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

I've resorted to reading twitter during. And I almost feel relief that I'm now watching take me out.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2014)

Couldn't do it without weed.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I've resorted to reading twitter during. And I almost feel relief that I'm now watching take me out.


Good idea, presumably it's #thevoice? Will follow next time


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2014)

See you next time, Voice lovers!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 26, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Well I never thought I'd say this but I miss the restraint and humility overload that is Danny O'Donoghue.


Oh sweet sacrament divine, Danny was an annoying ego on legs, with his Bono Arm; he made me cringe whenever he opened his mouth. 

I much prefer the Riot Predictor. He's more likeable. 

Kylie is a bit annoying at times, though.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Bit late to it tonight...and no one's here....


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 1, 2014)

I quite like her dress.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah. That explains it. She's from Jeffrey Archer world.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

She was good. I mean 'Voice' good not anything more.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think the judges should be able to see each other.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Twins were dope.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 1, 2014)

I just turned over and thought maybe these two were another with a celebrity relative. They look, but sadly don't sound like Leona Lewis.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Second twins were just noisy.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 1, 2014)

They sounded awful, I'm amazed 3 judges turned around.
First twins were good though.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 1, 2014)

Might as well send them to Eurovision.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry, but after all the years these hippies have been doing it you'd have thought they'd be a bit better.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Operatic but horrible.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeh yeh can't stand the rain...Next!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2014)

I love Tom!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2014)

Dear fucking god why, she sounds like Pinky & Perky. It's awful!!


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Well they all liked her.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 1, 2014)

Oops, Tom! She sounds exactly like, erm.... whatever her name is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Well they all liked her.


God knows why.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 1, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> God knows why.


Indeed!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 1, 2014)

She's not unique! She is copying... well, that woman I don't know the name of.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't even know if I liked her or not. So it's a 'yes' from me.

I can still her her voice, so agree was distinctive. Would have been big on 1978.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> She's not unique! She is copying... well, that woman I don't know the name of.



Poly Styrene?
Imelda May?
He woman from the Divinyls? 

I can't place it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

He was no Jake Bugg.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 1, 2014)

Could be Imelda May, or Paloma Faith? Or that tiny black female singer who wears a tux.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 1, 2014)

This sounds awful to me.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 1, 2014)

She looks a lot better than she sounds.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Is Will the only one of the three who doesn't need his ears syringed?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Tom's making a decision on how to take her and they say things have changed at the beeb...FML


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Sing choice important here...


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Tom's making a decision on how to take her and they say things have changed at the beeb...FML


Whichever way he takes her, it'll be fabulous.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Failure to launch.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 1, 2014)

It's so sad when no one wants them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2014)

Will said let's do it in the jacuzzi.


----------



## Geri (Feb 1, 2014)

Finally, someone who can sing.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice voice. Hard to do the Sande.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Will said let's do it in the jacuzzi.



Fnarr


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 1, 2014)

I wouldn't let Ricky mentor my sixteen year old girl.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 1, 2014)

I hope none of you attempt this sober.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 2, 2014)

Lots of dross on last night. Pink hair Whinehouse was particularly blah, also yellow shirt girl who was very good looking and had charisma but was barely able to hold a note. Nice Rachael was very good though, good enough to elicit perhaps the first genuine comment Ricky Wilson has ever made. I even didn't mind her singing that crapular song.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 3, 2014)

I quite liked jai, and jess


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Evening doodz.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

First up pretty good.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2014)

Aww, poor Nick Dixon.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes with him being so show biz n'all.


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Aww, poor Nick Dixon.


 
I thought he had a lovely voice. I can't understand the judges sometimes.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2014)

He gots business cards.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Drama!


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

She was fortunate as the performance was all over the show. Good voice tho.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Bit shouty, but better than some that have got through.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 8, 2014)

Annoying girl.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Liked the judo guy.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

Loving Kylie. 

Glad that Jessie J is gone.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

weak vocals.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

nah. Not a chance he is gonna win. forget it, kid.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 8, 2014)

Just realised I paused this so my comments are not in sync with the thread. I'm just on judo kid now


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

wtf? thought he was a girl


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

i like this.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

I can detect a good singer within seconds.


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

He's kind of interesting, but I think the song choice was poor.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Should have done Dude looks like a laydee.

He was good.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

trust me. This guy will go far.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2014)

James looked a tiny bit like the speaker's wife (I can't remember her name).


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Geri said:


> He's kind of interesting, but I think the song choice was poor.



Agree. But since white kids invented soul and rnb that's what they wanna sing.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

haha. good call. he does.



zoooo said:


> James looked a tiny bit like the speaker's wife (I can't remember her name).


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in love.


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

Loves herself.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

oh. sees a good singer too! I'm scared I what I might do...


----------



## Saffy (Feb 8, 2014)

She looks like marilyn from home and away!


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

Jesus, some men are shallow.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

Love her!


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

think she will go with either will or kylie


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Course it's Kylie.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

so beautiful.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh dear, she chose Kylie, so the other three won't get to perv over her. 
This show really does turn into a meat market sometimes! (Kylie included.)


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

They only turned after Kylie told them they should see her!


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

back story means he will be selected. so tension is pointless


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Geri said:


> Jesus, some men are shallow.


 
Tru dat, tho plenty of comments about the hot fellas on this thread. Very few people have no reaction to appearance. As she understood.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2014)

Dirty baskets.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

nothing special.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Tru dat, tho plenty of comments about the hot fellas on this thread.



defo.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

He was good. Voice and style more mature.


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Tru dat, tho plenty of comments about the hot fellas on this thread. Very few people have no reaction to appearance. As she understood.


 
True, I turned into a giggling idiot in the presence of Heidar Helguson.


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

OK. I'm turning off. Bored.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2014)

How do the judges know for sure when the last second is? Do they have a signal they can see? Cos they never just miss it by a moment, and they always leave it to the end, for 'drama'.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

Geri said:


> True, I turned into a giggling idiot in the presence of Heidar Helguson.



If you'd have thrown him a herring you could have had your way.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 8, 2014)

thriller said:


> OK. I'm turning off. Bored.


Off for a hand shandy after that fetching lady?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 8, 2014)

zoooo said:


> How do the judges know for sure when the last second is? Do they have a signal they can see? Cos they never just miss it by a moment, and they always leave it to the end, for 'drama'.



I think they have run out before, or claimed they had.


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> If you'd have thrown him a herring you could have had your way.


 
Hehe, I doubt that, having seen his wife!


----------



## thriller (Feb 8, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Off for a hand shandy after that fetching lady?



If I was a premier league footballer, she would be my trophy galfriend.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 8, 2014)

thriller said:


> If I was a premier league footballer, she would be my trophy galfriend.



No she wouldn't.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

Evening Voice doodz. First up quite good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

I liked that girl. A strong voice for an 18 year old


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh lawd. Country musak.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

I predict a diet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Oh lawd. Country musak.


I don't mind a bit of country....but think it's going to be hard to pull off on a show like this.

This bloke's voice is very pleasant but...a bit..meh


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Feb 15, 2014)

yep, u so belong in West Virginia


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

Needed a bit more oomph


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Needed a bit more oomph


Yeah. I think singing country you need to find something quite idiosyncratic otherwise it can just be rather generic


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

The show really needs some more exciting song choices. Someone needs to do the Smiths or Radiohead, or Prince or anything...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

She is not for me I'm afraid, a little shrill in places


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

Why Tom? Why?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh Tom...really..._really_ *facepalm*


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2014)

The country woman was terrible.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

I think I'd enjoy a whole show of Shenton's impersonations.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

But not his McFadyean and Whitehead


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 15, 2014)

Have I missed much?

Actually, missed last 2 wks too - fact me up please!


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

Bizzi had a nice tone


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Have I missed much?
> 
> Actually, missed last 2 wks too - fact me up please!



Er parade of decentish singers with a tendency to emote, elderly vulnerable relatives, hysterical audience, flirting and the usual wit and repartee here...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 15, 2014)

Just flicked this on for the first time this season. Why is it that when I listen to Will I Am saying something, my mind auto-deletes any memory of what he's said?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

I liked Bizzi but the others....NO! And this Welsh bloke...sooooo *NO*. I _hated _his voice


----------



## clicker (Feb 15, 2014)

I wouldnt have turned for any of them yet tonight - maybe they're saving the big guns..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

No...No...No...please god...no!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

The cat enjoyed singing along to it though!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2014)

I quite liked the Italia Conti bloke's voice. Hate his clothes though.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2014)

Their decisions are making NO sense. Stoopid programme.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 15, 2014)

Best job on the voice? The keyboard guy, who gets to play the sad tune when nobody turns round.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

I think they were right not to turn but I _do_ like his Mum


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 15, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Best job on the voice? The keyboard guy, who gets to play the sad tune when nobody turns round.


He should play the 'Our Tune' theme from old skool Radio1


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

They were playing Run DMC's "Tricky" in the background...I approve


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

I am going to sound like my Dad now...but I can't tell what she is saying


----------



## cybertect (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Why Tom? Why?





zoooo said:


> The country woman was terrible.





zoooo said:


> Their decisions are making NO sense. Stoopid programme.



Tactics. 

I'm thinking she was a sacrificial pawn for sing-off in next round. That way he gets to keep the one he really wants on his team.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't think she really wanted Ricky.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

She was good


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Tactics.
> 
> I'm thinking she was a sacrificial pawn for sing-off in next round. That way he gets to keep the one he really wants on his team.


Ooh maybe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> She was good


I wasn't keen tbh but I just don't like that style of voice


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

I am sure Ricky is in this to get a girlfriend


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

As long as they don't tell her to put more heart into it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 15, 2014)

She's very, very good for 16 but needs more experience I feel


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 15, 2014)

When she said what her Dad did it would have been cool if Tom had said 'Well it's not unusual'.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 15, 2014)

Only saw a bit tonight, but I like it ......

The blind auditions are the best bit imo


----------



## Gromit (Feb 16, 2014)

I thought the guy with the orange hair a beads was good but a cheat. Surely you shouldn't be allowed to use mic effects during an audition solely based on the voice. He had an echo effect running all the way through that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 18, 2014)

I watched this on Saturday but can't remember a thing about any of the singers.

What did strike me, though, is how no one auditions with a Jessie J song these days


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

May Kasahara said:


> I watched this on Saturday but can't remember a thing about any of the singers.
> 
> What did strike me, though, is how no one auditions with a Jessie J song these days



Just why might that be? Everyone being a caterwauling classic and all...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

Just turned over for this. She sounded good, why didn't they turn round?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2014)

Cos they're idiots.
Poor Angie.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 22, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just turned over for this. She sounded good, why didn't they turn round?


Beats me, but their teams are quite full now, Tom for example has a lot of women already.....
It is less about the talent now, more about the tactics..


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

Yo Queenie.

Don't know. They seem to think they are looking for something with that extra something, rather than just the best singaz.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

No. No. No. Wailing warbling off keyness, no thanks!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

Ricky...why?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

Holy moly.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2014)

Aw. I might be hormonal, but all these nice, ex-singer middle aged ladies getting no turn arounds are making me very sad.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

61! And not dead! Hooray!!

Crowd seems shocked.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Aw. I might be hormonal, but all these middle aged ladies getting no turn arounds are making me very sad.



Who can say what that certain thing the great singers have? Kim Wilde, Cliff Richard, Simon Le Bon, Brian Ferry, Gary Numan... Is there no end to the talent the UK can pump out at will?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

Horrible stylising n warbling.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2014)

I quite liked her Jessica Rabbit dress.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

This girl is gonna be good.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I quite liked her Jessica Rabbit dress.



Well the show isn't "the Frock' so she has to goes.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> This girl is gonna be good.



Wasn't.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww, she was so cute.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

This girl is good but needs more experience, more confidence


----------



## weltweit (Feb 22, 2014)

Bit sad though at this stage of the game, the coaches only need one more person .. so there are good people but they don't turn.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This girl is good but needs more experience, more confidence



Needs to be herself not an Emilie Sande xerox. Clearly got talent.


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2014)

That bloke from JLS is so wooden.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2014)

She didn't look (or sound) like Sande to me. Loved her hair and her little outfit.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Needs to be herself not an Emilie Sande xerox. Clearly got talent.


Yep, agree entirely with that


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

This guy should go through.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

I like this bloke


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 22, 2014)

Good turn Ricky


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

Right. Food is here! Later's y'all!!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2014)

Definitely hormonal. Have nearly cried 6 times now.


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2014)

He's very engaging.


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2014)

What a lovely lad.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 22, 2014)

moving back story but I don't like his singing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 22, 2014)

Been watching, what a load of crud. The standard is so low


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

This guy has addatood.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 22, 2014)

This guy looks cool


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2014)

weltweit said:


> This guy looks cool


 
I think we have very different definitions of cool.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2014)

One of the few to have some actual emotion in his voice.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

weltweit said:


> This guy looks cool



In a substance misuse sort of way.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> I think we have very different definitions of cool.


You don't like imitation snakeskin pants then ?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

At least he saved the show from being an rnb lite snooze fest.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

I like this girl...plus her Mum looks so young!


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2014)

Different.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

She was good. Don't like that kind of arrangement, but she was triff.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2014)

Christ Kylie is annoying.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

I do love Will...I _really_ do love Will!!


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 22, 2014)

The sad pianist is getting overtime tonight


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

Tough gig. Black girl in Yorkshire kids home back in the day. Go for it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

I really like this woman's voice but I wish she'd picked some big belting disco number as I feel she would have blasted them away with that by letting rip


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2014)

I think they can tell older people by their voices.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2014)

Who applauds "my Mum died two weeks ago"?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Who applauds "my Mum died two weeks ago"?


The same people who applaud "I'm 61"


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Who applauds "my Mum died two weeks ago"?



It's a mixed up funny old world, that's what it is Danny. C'mon give us a hug big fella...


----------



## weltweit (Feb 22, 2014)

They should turn the lights off on the chairs of people whose teams are already full.

It is just Will now, no one else can turn!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

No to Mr. Roxanne!


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The same people who applaud "I'm 61"


I suppose the audience can't click like.


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2014)

What if you are the last person and everyone's teams are full?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

It's a rare talent that can make you yearn for Sting.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> What if you are the last person and everyone's teams are full?


That has never been satisfactorerily (or whatever the spelling is!) explained!!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> What if you are the last person and everyone's teams are full?


Then I suppose you just sing for the heck of it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> It's a rare talent that can make you yearn for Sting.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> What if you are the last person and everyone's teams are full?



Come back next year.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2014)

Neither of these are as good as some of the one's that have been rejected. Opps for Will


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 22, 2014)

Got to be the one doing Dido


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 22, 2014)

Worst. Episode. Ever.


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2014)

I knew he'd go for the dreary one.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 22, 2014)

Desperation press


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Yo battle up.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 1, 2014)

Easy decision for Tom coming up...


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 1, 2014)

Sally's got the Mumsnet vote


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 1, 2014)

This 'battle' idea is terrible. They sing differently for starters. And why get so many competitors then ditch half straight away? It's awful.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 1, 2014)

And that 'steal' thing. Just kicking someone while they're down


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

All right decisions so far.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

I've got that red checked shirt!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Like 3 blokes dancing at a wedding.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Geri said:


> All right decisions so far.


I missed it before Tom's. Whappen?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

I liked the twins better but wasn't that keen on either tbh


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> I missed it before Tom's. Whappen?


 
First one was 16 year old black lad with deep voice -v- Bristolian diva, the lad went through

Second was two Muse a likes, twat with guitar and one who kept making weird grimaces. Twat with guitar got booted out.

Sorry, rubbish with names.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Kylie in that vest and high heels look so beloved of the 40+ age group.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

This is a tricky one. The Streets bloke but is good I really like the tone of the Glasweigian blokes voice!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2014)

They always give them such rubbish, weird songs to sing.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Stop the horrible warbling!

They can both sing so why the incessant vocal styling?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> They always give them such rubbish, weird songs to sing.



How can you say that!! I LOVE THAT SONG


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> They always give them such rubbish, weird songs to sing.


 
The Leo Sayer song? It's a disco classic!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> They always give them such rubbish, weird songs to sing.



Yeah. If you've got something to say about the Sayer then come out and er...sayer it.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol, I like it when Sayer sings it, but I didn't think it showed off their voices at all. I meant rubbish for them, not in general.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

Strange song choice this.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

These guys are both really good.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2014)

Can these two not join up and be a (rather sexy) duo?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2014)

Geri said:


> Strange song choice this.


I like this one. Think it suits their voices and all that shiz.


----------



## harpo (Mar 1, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> These guys are both really good.


Yes, hard to choose.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

FML. They always vote the black bloke off. #prejudice.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

That was too warbly/shrieky for me.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Will modelling the psycho circus clown look.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 1, 2014)

i thought the one that went through was trying too hard.  The other had much more compelling presence, to me.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2014)

I hope the slightly camp one wins over the cocky one.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

It's like laying carpet. You has to cut the rug but not too much.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Ah yes 'Pretty young thing' as written by alleged child molester.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2014)

Found innocent!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I hope the slightly camp one wins over the cocky one.



I'd like to see them both go away to be frank.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2014)

Ha, would love it if one of the judges tonight just said nope, don't want either of them.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Found innocent!



Of course. I'm keeping an open mind about it like I am with OJ.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

I prefered Ton's voice to Callum. Sorry Will

I wish someone had 'stolen' enny in the last round as I tjought both he and Bizzi were great!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Oooh going to be tough. They were both good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

They aren't going to sing this Marc Almond Soft Cell style are they!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Loser gets stolen.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

Ow my ears


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Geri said:


> Ow my ears



Grown men wept.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

I prefer the Soft Cell version


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Will is cool.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Jai is the singer most likely to have a career IMO.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 1, 2014)

I really love Jai's voice.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

That blonde girl has a voice on her.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 1, 2014)

yup - wiped the floor with the brunette.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Emily won that hands down.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

Emily, the blonde girl. Without question. Really strong voice


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

The brunette girl is dead pretty.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Geri said:


> The brunette girl is dead pretty.



I'm like Ricky. I simply hadn't noticed that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

Is that Tine Tempeh btw...I missed the beginning of the programme.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

I like Celestine's voice, although they are not dissimilar.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

Celestine for me. I like her voice


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Wtf is Mairead singing? Terrible diction..tut tut...


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

I far preferred the brunette's voice. A richer sound.


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Wtf is Mairead singing? Terrible diction..tut tut...


Is she Lou's daughter?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Well done Tom.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

Ooh, I liked harp girl. Will she be able to do it again?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Harp = red card.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 1, 2014)

harp girl is not singing well!  she's losing the ends of some lines. poor breath control?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Harp girl appears to have chosen a look I can only describe as 1920's nan in leiderhosen.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

Harp girl...no. Jessica has a better voice for me


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

Disagree again! Harp girl won that hands down.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 1, 2014)

i wonder if jessica's general wibbly-ness and lack of resilience counted against her.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

OMFG...WILL!! Really..._really_? Can't agree with that at all


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2014)

I think Ricky just made her pregnant.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't bear having to watch harp girl again.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 1, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Can't bear having to watch harp girl again.



All those memories of leiderhosen nan..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

No. No. No. One of my favourite songs that i do NOT like being warbled. I shall close my eyes and think of Holly Johnson


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Ripping it up tho.


----------



## Geri (Mar 1, 2014)

This girl is good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

This is hurting my ears. Senses. And memories.


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

She wins. 

But I think he's pretty damn good too tbh. Kylie should steal him.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

She did warble too much, but they were terrific.


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is hurting my ears. Senses. And memories.


I think your ears are already broken


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

I think Will is saying that a Sperm Whale has been brought into existence above the planet.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2014)

I am going to listen to Holly Johnson in a sensory deptivation tank to cleanse my memory of that performance!!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2014)

Fuck me. I actually enjoyed it this week.


----------



## Corax (Mar 1, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> I think Will is saying that a Sperm Whale has been brought into existence above the planet.


I think Will is asking to be punched in the throat. His schtick is becoming embarrassing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2014)

I've really gone off this now  Still watching though..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 8, 2014)

James for me. Kiki was annoying


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2014)

I bet her name isn't really Kiki either.


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh dear, how embarrassing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2014)

I think the whole 'battle' format is shit. And a bit cruel. Getting 48 people with a dream, then turning them against one another and binning half of them straight away? Boo to that


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2014)

This is awful


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 8, 2014)

Why am I watching this?


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2014)

GET ON WITH IT


----------



## zoooo (Mar 8, 2014)

Has the aspect ratio on my TV gone wrong?

That was two very tall and bony ladies.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm watching Crufts now, there's a dog called Will.I.am in it


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh God, this is one of my favourite songs...


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2014)

Nobody could follow Diana and Marvin! Oh my poor ears.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 8, 2014)

just tuned into tunelessness !


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 8, 2014)

wha gwaan - me poor ears dem


----------



## Geri (Mar 8, 2014)

See, he has a good voice. Just a bad song choice.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2014)

They just said "halfway through round 2"!  What the fuck?  This has been going on for decades.


----------



## tommers (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a bit of a man crush on femi.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 8, 2014)

Fuck, it seems to go on forever. Also, it's so relentless, I haven't even got any liking for any particular one yet. It's a fail format. Really shit.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 8, 2014)

yeah, how many months does this show go on for? What happens after the battles? Is it just individual contestants singing & public vote?
So far I've guessed every battle winner correclty. It's very predictable.
The only contestant I've vaguely liked so far is that judo guy, Matt? or Max? Dunno, but he had quite a strong, interesting voice which is my kind of thing anyway.


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2014)

It gets better when they're down to the last half dozen. Then they release them into the wild and they have to fight to the death until only one remains.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 9, 2014)

Doesn't sound like I missed anything. Will watch on forward wind. Will take about 10 mins max.


----------



## Geri (Mar 9, 2014)

I got bored halfway through and started watching videos on You Tube, which was much more entertaining!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

Evening any Voice doodz watching.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 15, 2014)

Peeking in


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 15, 2014)

I hope tonight is an improvement on recent standards


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

Alright Leo.  Don't mug yourself.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

Daisy Backayard said:


> Peeking in



Is that a restaurant?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

Jai is exactly what a singing cat would be like if one existed.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 15, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Is that a restaurant?


Yep and it's a chop suey to take away for that first geezer with the unholy rock anthem


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

Daisy Backayard said:


> Yep and it's a chop suey to take away for that first geezer with the unholy rock anthem



HAIWANNAKNOWORRERLURVIS!


----------



## cybertect (Mar 15, 2014)

Demis Roussos?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2014)

I am missing this!!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh gawd this guy has George Michael locked in the boot of his car.

Thom Yorke does GM.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

Why has George Michael got chocolate around his mouth?


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

What's the format with this round?  I can't keep up.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

tommers said:


> What's the format with this round?  I can't keep up.



Weeping Nan's and embarrassing Dads?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 15, 2014)

It's daft how they first off get so many people on board then in the battle round and this one they cull tons of them straight off? Still don't really know who any of the contestants really are, haven't really got any love for it all yet


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah it does seem odd. 

They start with 14 and go down to 3 in 2 rounds. Bizarre.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

Has Emma Willis come as Shakin Stevens?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

tommers said:


> Has Emma Willis come as Shakin Stevens?



Late bid to join the Rezillos?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

OMG. Bizzie been good so far but that was terrible.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh shit.  What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 15, 2014)

I both hate and like her weird little girl at Sunday school outfit.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

Bebop Bob Marley.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2014)

Stop her. She is massacaring Bob Marley. Please. Stop her!


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

A standing ovation?!?  I think I must be insane or something.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2014)

Not sure I would have chosen Mika tbh


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not sure I would have chosen Mika tbh



Understatement of the fucking century.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

Be weird if Sally picks Mika too.


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

"Tonight Marvin I'm going to sing "let's have a kiki" by the Scissor Sisters".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2014)

Sally was good. I liked her


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

There should be a series long moratorium on swing or bebop versions of anything.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 15, 2014)

Get in Sally you star.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2014)

Are they hearing something different to me but Georgia was _awful_


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, I love Sally but i thought that was a bit boring tbh.

I think she's amazing though.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are they hearing something different to me but Georgia was _awful_



Voice is good, song was criminal.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh Tom!!!


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2014)

I think she would quite happily kill a man.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 15, 2014)

I've never watched this from the beginning before. This bit is v odd. What the fuck is the point of choosing 7 and ditching 4 in the first week?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 15, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I've never watched this from the beginning before. This bit is v odd. What the fuck is the point of choosing 7 and ditching 4 in the first week?



Exactly - they ditched 50% of them last week! now this. Ridiculous. Haven't had a chance to warm to any of them yet  Just an endless procession of warblers so far


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm breaking radio silence to say NO TO GURL WIV HARP.


----------



## Geri (Mar 16, 2014)

Loved Jermaine, and Christina Marie.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep. Jermain sang the song rather than warbled a novelty in itself and Christina Marie is a force of nature.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 16, 2014)

Harp girl has that sort of oblique vocal mannerism. There have been a few singers like that over the last 20 years and they've all turned out to be right monsters, Bjork, Sinead, Dolores...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> I'm breaking radio silence to say NO TO GURL WIV HARP.



That Cranberry hitch thing some singers do. Uch.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 16, 2014)

That really is one weird quiff.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 16, 2014)

Jermain's lovely. Will.i.am chose the first two right, but I liked Nomakosi and James better than the third girl.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 16, 2014)

P.S. Aisha/Iesha(?)'s mum MUST be related to Sinitta. Must be.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 22, 2014)

reanimated after rum and meister work do ~ and ready to take the piss or come over all emotional


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 22, 2014)

Jermaine man but is he class conscious ?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2014)

Jermain's bloody brilliant. Love him.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

He is good, but I have to fess up that the whole Luther Vandross style has never been me. It's soul for your Dad.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Jermain's bloody brilliant. Love him.


 
Me too.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Sophie isn't in the same league as Jermain though. Voice is passable but never soars.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2014)

Is this live? I've lost track with it all, what's the deal tonight?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Had to be Jermain.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2014)

will.he.is is an irritating knob


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Is this live? I've lost track with it all, what's the deal tonight?


Judges take one through (to what? Semis?) And public vote for a second from each team - I think. Er and you can vote online.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> will.he.is is an irritating knob



Can't agree. He is D D D D Freakin Dope.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

Also. There's like two hours of this and then even more later (results presumably). :cries:


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> Judges take one through (to what? Semis?) And public vote for a second from each team - I think. Er and you can vote online.


Ah right, cheers  Who you voting for then, wuffles?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Can't agree. He is D D D D Freakin Dope.


He was taking pics with his iPad earlier


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> Ah right, cheers  Who you voting for then, wuffles?


No one. I'm only watching as I find it all very bizarre the more notdrunk I get.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

Would his voice wobble if he wasn't* bouncing?



*weren't? Fucking hell. Might be too stoned already.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> He was taking pics with his iPad earlier



I'm surprised he hasn't got Google Glasses.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Singers like this guy are ten a penny, soz.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> I'm surprised he hasn't got Google Glasses.


I hope he's not iwill.i.am


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> No one. I'm only watching as I find it all very bizarre the more notdrunk I get.



Never mind you, what's Tom smoking tonight?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Bad, bad song choice. Help me make it through this dirge.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

We could send this to Eurovision.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Help him locate his sock draw.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

I like Lee.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> I like Lee.



No chance of getting through surely? Rachael gonna be miles better.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> No chance of getting through surely? Rachael gonna be miles better.


 
Is this Rachael now? Not keen.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Well that was underwhelming. A bit lost in the cacophony.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

Hmmm, did not expect her to chose Jamie.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> Hmmm, did not expect her to chose Jamie.


Me neither. They were all a bit crap


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Tru dat. Will's were all better.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Bizzie is good.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

I like this, but it's too obviously a Stevie Wonder cover.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Sally and the Bee Gees. It's a 'yes' from me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2014)

Just turned over to this as Mr.QofG's has been catching up on fooyball. I like Sally and I like her sons!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Back story. I predict a diet.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

Georgia doesn't look old enough to have been married!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2014)

This is a bit mediocre. Not a great song choice


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't tell if this is any good as I hate this song. Is it any good?


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

I didn't like it, but I don't really rate her anyway.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2014)

I didn't like it but I could be wrong!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought Georgia was completely out of tune/off key for the whole song. But as usual they all give standing ovations and pretend it sounded amazing. Weird.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2014)

That song was all wrong for her. She was out of tune


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2014)

Rachel was well off too


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

At least she hasn't mentioned that Adele is her cousin this time.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Thought she did ok in the end but looked a bit lost against all the dancing. 

Don't get the curls.


----------



## prunus (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Back story. I predict a diet.



How did you know?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

prunus said:


> How did you know?



I had no prior knowledge.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

I do think the standard this year is a lot higher. There's quite a few I like.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

Maybe it's just the whole staging (or whatever) is a bit Eurovision.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Is it worse when they sing a song you don't like or when they murder one you do?

Unfair he wasn't terrible.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Emily v v good despite bad song choice and trying to hoof in 4 in heels.


----------



## prunus (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> I had no prior knowledge.



How did you intuit then, I meant


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2014)

She does have rather amazing legs. Am also jealous.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

prunus said:


> How did you intuit then, I meant



They said she got to 15 stone. Not sure I believed it tbf.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Now this is an underwhelming back story. Good singer though.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

Come on Christina Marie! The whole of Fishponds is behind you.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh wtf.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

Eurovision.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Best singer on the Voice evah? Just putting it out there.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok crying. Gone off her now.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Fickle? Me?


----------



## Corax (Mar 22, 2014)

That woman that cried, and Ricky hugged... 

She just happened to have a delicate spotted handkerchief that perfectly matched her outfit to dab her eyes with. 

That was a lucky coincidence eh?


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

Well, if you're a cryer, you should always be prepared, otherwise you end up using the edge of your cardi.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

Ooh is he going to medley and dance and sing his own name?


----------



## Corax (Mar 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> Well, if you're a cryer, you should always be prepared, otherwise you end up using the edge of your cardi.


Maybe... 

Call me cynical, but I reckon staged.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

I wish we could send Jason Derulo to Eurovision.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

Corax said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Call me cynical, but I reckon staged.


 
Hush, she is from Bristol. We are down to earth non melodramatic types.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

OK this is my favourite bit of The Voice this week.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

wtfftw said:


> I wish we could send Jason Derulo to Eurovision.


 
Is that who this is?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> Is that who this is?


Yep.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Corax said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Call me cynical, but I reckon staged.



Nah. She's the best singer why would she need to? Not an easy act to pull off.

Occam's razor. Simplest explanations is she is a self obsessed wannabe with a milstone of a sister.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> Is that who this is?



Oldie. Fancy not knowing JD.


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Oldie. Fancy not knowing JD.


 
I only listen to Classic FM and 5 Live.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Geri said:


> I only listen to Classic FM and 5 Live.



Well what is this 'Classic FM' that doesn't play Jason Derulo? Doesn't sound like they know what a 'classic' is. FML.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 22, 2014)

Lethal Bizzie.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm confused. Is next week actually the semi final? And apart from Sat, this is the first real chance the public have had to have any say in this? What a load of pants. 

I just caught up with bits of it last night. That guy who sung 'it's looking like a beautiful day' (or whatever it's called) - I LOVE that song, and he totally totally trashed it. I thought it was horrendous what he did to that lovely song. 

The judges gushing comments over absolutely everyone really piss me off as well. They don't 'judge' anyone and they certainly never give any constructive criticism. It's all just 'oh my god, you were amaaaazing'. Every single bloody time.


----------



## zenie (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeh I thought some of the acts on Saturday were terrible, but the judges never say anything bad 

Despite that I do really like the voice though....


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 24, 2014)

i like the fact that the judges take themselves so seriously & try to act as though everything is spontanioius and non scripted, when it's SO obvious every single movement/expression is an act. 

Has anyone from the Voice ever actually gone off and had a career afterwards? I can't recall a single successful person. Actually i can't remember a single person other than the blind girl who won last year & I only remember her because she was in my local paper last year as she'd visited a local school.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> i like the fact that the judges take themselves so seriously & try to act as though everything is spontanioius and non scripted, when it's SO obvious every single movement/expression is an act.
> 
> Has anyone from the Voice ever actually gone off and had a career afterwards? I can't recall a single successful person. Actually i can't remember a single person other than the blind girl who won last year & I only remember her because she was in my local paper last year as she'd visited a local school.


 
No that I remember, but then its the same with x factor.

Although there were two that I thought deserved to go on to have careers after, and that was Jazz and Ruth. Ruth had a hell of a good voice.

The problem with making careers for people like this is that yes they can sing, but none of them are writing their own music..... The only people who really buy karaoke recycled music are a generation that are dying out now.

I like the voice, but I think the judges should stick to training and have no say in the songs that are being chosen, they dont have pick some shite songs and get them to make them even shiter with the way they sing them.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 24, 2014)

sim667 said:


> No that I remember, but then its the same with x factor.
> .



That's not entirely true though - what about One Direction, Leona Lewis, Rebecca Ferguson....there are quite a few x factor people who've done well. 

Totally agree that contestants should be writing their own stuff though. Remember that show years back where contestants actually did have to write their own stuff - Fame Academy? Never understood why that got axed. I mean, yeah, the guy who won was awful, but the idea of it was good.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> That's not entirely true though - what about One Direction, Leona Lewis, Rebecca Ferguson....there are quite a few x factor people who've done well.
> 
> Totally agree that contestants should be writing their own stuff though. Remember that show years back where contestants actually did have to write their own stuff - Fame Academy? Never understood why that got axed. I mean, yeah, the guy who won was awful, but the idea of it was good.



Oh I didn't know they were all x factor, I can't stand Simon Cowell's face so never watch it.

Yeah there was fame academy, I think it was axed because realistically looking on that creative process is looooong and boring. There's still the odd thing which is kind of like that, I noticed on BBC3 there was something following some people who'd been taken from different places, and were essentially having a musical crash course at the ACM in Guildford.

There was another one aaaaaages ago that had bands on it, I can't remember what it was called, but there was one band on there that was fucking awesome, I bought all their CD's etc. They're split up now unfortunately.

They were funny, they clearly hated that they'd actually ended up doing well on the show, did a cover of a Son House song for the cover versions week. Even the description in the youtube vid page I'm posting is grumpy.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 24, 2014)

Apparently Will.I.Am has a new range of glasses out. Nice that he's using the BBC to advertise it for free for him 

I like the turning around rounds but the last bit is far too quick. But they murder so many decent songs ('making them their own' my arse) that perhaps it's just as well this painful stage is over quickly


----------



## sim667 (Mar 24, 2014)

I can think of nothing worse than a pair of Will.I.Am glasses.

He's got a car factory too doesn't he? IAMAUTO iirc.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 24, 2014)

I effing LOVED Fame Academy. A million times better than X Factor, The Voice etc. I even watched the 24 hour channel showing them in music lessons, dance lessons, eating bloody breakfast. It was all the good bits from early Big Brother plus watching them write their own stuff and perform it. So much fun.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 24, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I effing LOVED Fame Academy. A million times better than X Factor, The Voice etc. I even watched the 24 hour channel showing them in music lessons, dance lessons, eating bloody breakfast. It was all the good bits from early Big Brother plus watching them write their own stuff and perform it. So much fun.



Those were the days!


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 24, 2014)

Before someone can "make a song their own" I would like them to first prove they can sing it properly


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Apparently Will.I.Am has a new range of glasses out. Nice that he's using the BBC to advertise it for free for him



I think he is trying to get a free pair of Google Glass the amount he waved his iPad around and mentioned iPhone in a made up award he created in his ramblings.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 29, 2014)

I liked the 'whole of the moon'. But not anymore


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 29, 2014)

Bizzl was awful


----------



## trashpony (Mar 29, 2014)

That was dull


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

Might be getting tired of Sally. It's not right I know, but I'm not sure how much more I want to see her.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

Christina Marie has a great voice, but would I be an old fuddy duddy if I requested better diction please?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh god Lee is shit beyond belief.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2014)

I couldn't hear what one word of that song was. He needs to learn to enunciate.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Christina Marie has a great voice, but would I be an old fuddy duddy if I requested better diction please?


Oh, apparently this is a theme of the evening!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

That's nothing. Will.i.am's latest single has the lyric 'Need a shit, need a shit.'


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok. Jamie was good. Like dope.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2014)

Why is Jermain recreating a 90s East 17 video?

That was weird.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 29, 2014)

So do we know who we want to win this thing yet?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone see will.i.am and Joanna Lumley on telly last night? Was quite good tbf


----------



## clicker (Mar 29, 2014)

Sophie mae...my fave tonight.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2014)

15p a minute. Where is the money from this publicly funded show going?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> 15p a minute. Where is the money from this publicly funded show going?


Up some BBC execs' noses


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2014)

Omg! This rendition of Let's Dance is criminally painful,,,


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

clicker said:


> Sophie mae...my fave tonight.



I'm going to assume your ears are full of mud from the recent inundations.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2014)

flow-EURGHS


----------



## trashpony (Mar 29, 2014)

Sophie Mae sounded like a bad karaoke; Jermaine sounded like he was singing a different song. Awful


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> 15p a minute. Where is the money from this publicly funded show going?



Tbf no telecoms company is going to do it for nothing for the BBC. If the call is less than a min then it's a price you pay for such rare talent to be heard.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 29, 2014)

ohh raly umme! Fuh yuag!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> ohh raly umme! Fuh yuag!



That's easy for you to say.


----------



## clicker (Mar 29, 2014)

Hmm lets dance was shite...loved her dress in prev song tho...i know thats shallow but i can get shallower i reckon . The girl with the fringe can belt out but whole staging reminds me of a big haired 1980's  Heart tribute night in walthamstow.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

It's an endless barrage of old folks music i.e. old gits of my age.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 29, 2014)

Team Tom is on a different planet to the rest.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

Blimey is Shakira miming?


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 29, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Blimey is Shakira miming?


I got that impression too 

But blimey, she's gorgeous.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> I got that impression too
> 
> But blimey, she's gorgeous.



And off her trolley I bet.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 29, 2014)

The presenters on this should be shot.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 29, 2014)

Bizzie unlucky but that's the downside of being a copper in Liverpool.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Mar 29, 2014)

Copper ?! Blood deh pon im shoulder.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2014)

If that The Voice was a Butlins Red Coat night you'd still think you 'd overpaid for the entertainment. 

I think I deserve done of my licence fee back to be honest.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 30, 2014)

What a rubbish, dull final it's going to be. I don't really like or have any interest in the ones the public chose to go through last night. The choices both the judges and the public make really bemuse me. I thought Jermaine was TERRIBLE last night. What on earth was all the fuss about? The judges were fawning over him like he's some kind of god. Have the judges ever made a single negative or constructive comment about any contestant (sorry, 'artist') this whole series?


----------



## Geri (Mar 30, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> Have the judges ever made a single negative or constructive comment about any contestant (sorry, 'artist') this whole series?


 
About the worst thing they've said is that someone is "a bit pitchy".


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Apr 5, 2014)

Missed wotsername-shoutyfavourite


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

She did her shouty bit and then everyone was nice and there was some welling up. So business as usual.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

Tell you what though, I can't call it. I think the public could go any way.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

But probs they'll vote for Sally.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 5, 2014)

Will.i.am a name dropping twit


----------



## tommers (Apr 5, 2014)

This is atrocious.  Jermain was shit and that thing with Cheryl Cole on William's ridiculous watch was just fucking bizarre.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 5, 2014)

Is that what was going on? I left the room.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2014)

No way are these the best singers from the whole series. Tbh the whole thing had been a bit shit this year  Endless shows selecting for the teams, then all of the sudden it's the finals


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes, it's all been rubbish and weird and wrong, really.
I think the girl will probably win.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> No way are these the best singers from the whole series. Tbh the whole thing had been a bit shit this year  Endless shows selecting for the teams, then all of the sudden it's the finals



It helps just to think of it as a singing contest only and not to expect much.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> It helps just to think of it as a singing contest only and not to expect much.


 But I feel so let down


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 5, 2014)

I would have given up by now if it was also on Sundays.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 5, 2014)

I had to mute that.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

I didn't mind that song too much actually.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

Quite liked it. After the relentless balladering and soft rnb I'd kill for a bit of rock.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

Kylie's dancing in her seat always looks so bloody fake. You'd think she could move convincingly after her 50 years in the business (approximately).


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Kylie's dancing in her seat always looks so bloody fake. You'd think she could move convincingly after her 50 years in the business (approximately).



C'mon zoooo, she's in her late forties, she had cancer and she wearing enormous heels.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

Awwww, Will trying to sing.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2014)

Wtf is will up to? My 7YO is slack jawed


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

Will is Willy Wonka. Love him.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

I love Will, but that was all quite odd.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

Jamie = nice fella.


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2014)

I like will, hes sweet. But jermain needs a proper soul ballad to showcase him to his best advantage.


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2014)

Jamie is singing best so far.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

zoooo said:


> I love Will, but that was all quite odd.



I think he was trying to showcase Jermain's personality as unusually for a contestant in this type of contest he has one.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2014)

Paloma Faith = style over substance


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

I LOVED Will's song with his final contestant last year. This one just felt a bit cobbled together - despite being one of my favourite songs.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Paloma Faith = style over substance



Not my cup of tea, but she can really sing. Hell yeah.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

Tough on Jamie. Good singer, triffic lad. Triffic.


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I didn't expect that.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> Not my cup of tea, but she can really sing. Hell yeah.


Do you think? I think her voice is distinctly average. She can hold a tune but that's about it. 

Jamie 

Bloody Christina Marie's going to win I reckon.  Shouty shouty


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2014)

I thought he might win tbh, he's better than Jermain. I hope Christina wins


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

I think Jamie was let down by doing an old song that no one young probably knows. I didn't even realise what song it was until half way through.


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2014)

Jermain has been consistently exceptional. I think I will go against my usual principle of not voting in these things and place a vote. Christina marie is just too shouty and generic.


----------



## clicker (Apr 5, 2014)

I think i want sally out of this lot...unless jermain suprises me with an inspired song choice.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Do you think? I think her voice is distinctly average. She can hold a tune but that's about it.
> 
> Jamie
> 
> Bloody Christina Marie's going to win I reckon.  Shouty shouty



She's way above average. And that's hardly just me saying so. Taste is a whole other thing.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2014)

I haven't heard her sing that before but it was pretty good. I just hate the way they all fucking warble


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

clicker said:


> I think i want sally out of this lot...unless jermain suprises me with an inspired song choice.



Yeh I agree. Sally has been good, but she's not as good as the other two.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

trashpony said:


> I haven't heard her sing that before but it was pretty good. I just hate the way they all fucking warble



Warbling is a blight upon the age. If I had a time machine I'd fix it so Mariah Carey never got her first break.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> She's way above average. And that's hardly just me saying so. Taste is a whole other thing.


I disagree. It's not an empirical evidence thing. I think her voice is thin. She's a great performer though. 

A lot of artists aren't great singers!


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2014)

This is a very good song for jermain as long as he resists the urge to scooby.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

You'd be made up if Jermain was your son wouldn't you? Huge personality and talent, clever and humble. Total dude.


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, I have voted. It really has to be jermain to win.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 5, 2014)

WTF is this?


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

The vote has been verified by the UN


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Apr 5, 2014)

Backside!


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## trashpony (Apr 5, 2014)

Yay! 
Will I Am is actually pretty good at those motivational speeches


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

Hackney did good.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 5, 2014)

Result!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

D'aww.


----------



## Daisy Backayard (Apr 5, 2014)

And now for a series of endless lectures


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm gonna say it, mad as it is, that was all pretty good.

Same place next year then.


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2014)

And I hope he does also make it politics. What a marvellous young man.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 5, 2014)

It'd be nice to have a properly well dressed prime minister.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

harpo said:


> And I hope he does also make it politics. What a marvellous young man.



I can't say I care if he makes it in Politics, but I do hope he doesn't end up in the smutty papers caught in a taxi sniffing coke through a rolled up £50 note off a prostitute's bottom.


----------



## clicker (Apr 5, 2014)

The boy did well in the end.....but....there's always a but - could do without the bible stroking.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2014)

The lad done good etc but overall I award this series of The Voice a 'meh'


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 5, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> The lad done good etc but overall I award this series of The Voice a 'meh'



But you know you'll be watching it again.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 5, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> But you know you'll be watching it again.


Purely for research purposes, of course


----------



## weltweit (Apr 5, 2014)

I hadn't watched since the blind auditions but I saw the final and the three of them had pretty special voices. I thought the girl that went first was the most special, I bet despite not winning she will get a recording deal somehow anyhow.


----------



## harpo (Apr 5, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> I can't say I care if he makes it in Politics, but I do hope he doesn't end up in the smutty papers caught in a taxi sniffing coke through a rolled up £50 note off a prostitute's bottom.



I strongly feel his granny will stop that kind of caper.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2014)

What is this "Dope" thing that Will-I-am is saying all the time?

Not saying I am not hip with the kids, as it were, but obviously I aint!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 6, 2014)

weltweit said:


> What is this "Dope" thing that Will-I-am is saying all the time?
> 
> Not saying I am not hip with the kids, as it were, but obviously I aint!



Don't worry he ain't either. Dope and fresh are pretty out of date.


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2014)

I was out last night so watched it this morning. I've liked this series much more than the previous two, and I've liked all the finalists so wasn't hugely bothered about who would win. I did have a slight preference for Christina Marie, being local, but Jermain is lovely.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 6, 2014)

urgh. Currently watching it on bbc3. Awful. I really can't believe these people are in the final. Are they really the best out of all those thousands who auditioned?!?!
God - crazy out of tune bit from jermaine just now. I really need to change channels. Oh yes 'senSATional' fawns Emma. Erm...in what world
Sorry Geri or anyone else who thinks Jermaine is amaaaazing. I think he's bloody awful.


----------



## Looby (Apr 7, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> urgh. Currently watching it on bbc3. Awful. I really can't believe these people are in the final. Are they really the best out of all those thousands who auditioned?!?!
> God - crazy out of tune bit from jermaine just now. I really need to change channels. Oh yes 'senSATional' fawns Emma. Erm...in what world
> Sorry Geri or anyone else who thinks Jermaine is amaaaazing. I think he's bloody awful.



I'm watching him on bbc breakfast and I have to agree. He seems like a really lovely guy, really bright and chatty but they showed his performances from the final and I thought he was shit.

I'm quite confused by The Voice, it just seems really gimmicky. I haven't watched it so this judgment is based entirely on trailers and the fact that Tom Jones is a knob.


----------



## clicker (Apr 7, 2014)

It was the first time i watched the show ...saw snippets before but didnt understand the chair spinningness of it....was underwhelmed by the pure meh-ness of the voices on offer. X factor usually manages a couple of decent suprises.The voice struggled in the wow department.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't understand how it keeps going. It makes x factor seem amazing, which is quite a feat. 
And yeah, I find The Voice really gimmicky as well. I can't stand the way Wil-i am is always prancing around on top of his chair with his net book (or whatever it is) and tweeting and doing whatever he does during the performances. 
Everything seems so scripted and fake an and insincere (i mean it must be - i can't believe the judges honestly think these people are amazing)


----------



## Athos (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr Moose said:


> You'd be made up if Jermain was your son wouldn't you? Huge personality and talent, clever and humble. Total dude.


 
If Jermain was my son, Mrs Athos would have some serious questions to answer!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2014)

I read somewhere that  last years winner got to number 30 with her first single, the previous year's winner got to number 45!! 
Do you think contestants on the Voice are just people who failed to get on the X factor?


----------



## Athos (Apr 7, 2014)

Hellsbells said:


> I read somewhere that  last years winner got to number 30 with her first single, the previous year's winner got to number 45!!
> Do you think contestants on the Voice are just people who failed to get on the X factor?


 
Ricky was surprisingly perceptive when he said that the show needs a hit. If the winner's single is a flop for a third consecutive year, then the whole basis of the show - the idea that they're playing for a chance to join the 'big time' - is fatally undermined.


----------



## Athos (Apr 7, 2014)

And Jermaine was shit. A lot of what he sang was out of tune, and the Barry White pastiche is a gimmick, of which nobody could fail to tire very quickly. Plus the whole Jesus bit, and the fact that he aspires to be a politician!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2014)

They don't even do a winner's song on the show, like X factor, do they? Unless I missed something. 
What kind of singles did the previous winners release? The usual crappy kareoke cover versions?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Apr 7, 2014)

So, the Voice.
I tried to understand it, but all I got was a noise.
Can someone make it clear? oh?

Did the winner of s1 ever do anything or did that Brucie Bonus woman steal the limelight?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 7, 2014)

Who won series 1? Was the blind girl (sorry, can't remember anything else about her) the winner of series 2?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2014)

zoooo said:


> Who won series 1? Was the blind girl (sorry, can't remember anything else about her) the winner of series 2?


 she won last year. She was pants & i found it really patronising that she won, clearly bcos she was blind & therefore amazing regardless of any singing talent she may have had


----------



## zoooo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, I didn't think she was a great singer. I liked Will's girl that year.


----------



## clicker (Apr 8, 2014)

I think the Voice exists to showcase the judges, the singers are often an embarrassing diversion. How up himself is Will i bloody am? Please let some well meaning bod shove that I pad thingy where the sun sure don't shine. Kylie proving she can still flick her head from side to side, feign enthusiasm and keep her own audience interested enough until she releases the new single.
Kaiser Chiefs man wheeled in to get the more 'serious' muso, over twenty fivers and those impressed with the ability to play an instrument. then Tom....now, i have a soft spot for Tom, the booming
voice of my childhood, the infinitive twinkle and the uncanny knack of managing to keep 99% of the scandal away from the tabloids....and will the show survive another outing? Possibly - but it'll be because of the judges, not the singers - each judge carefully chosen to bring their corner of fan-dom to the viewing figures.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 10, 2015)

Get ready, it's back tonight!


----------



## gosub (Jan 10, 2015)

Has either winner actually done anything since winning.   Presumably doesn't fit well with state broadcast rules against commercialism. Wonder why people put themselves forward.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 10, 2015)

I feel a strange compulsion to watch this tonight. One of the contestants plays regularly in my local.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

Fucking hell.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 10, 2015)

Hooray!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Yo Voice doodz!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Decentish start


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

Still doing that fucking annoying cutting to the family thing. Stupid programme.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 10, 2015)

Wtf chicken spices


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Bit of culture like.


----------



## Geri (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, I never thought I would hear this on The Voice.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Great voice and a smart move. She won't win but her career will move forward.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Good job it's the Voice and not the Beard.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 10, 2015)

It's all a bit odd tonight tbh


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> It's all a bit odd tonight tbh


To much drugs or not enough?


I'm entirely sober. Not sure about this.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Appreciated he was talented rather than enjoyed it.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

All the talking annoys me. Get on with it. No one really gives a shit.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Blimey there's a special breeding programme for talent show contestants.


----------



## moon (Jan 10, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Get ready, it's back tonight!


No way! Who are the judges?
S'ok i looked it up..


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

Good job I'm sober or his shirt really would look like flying cocks.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 10, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> To much drugs or not enough?
> 
> 
> I'm entirely sober. Not sure about this.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Good job I'm sober or his shirt really would look like flying cocks.



'Mum! I'm on the Voice! Shall I wear me shirt with the flying cocks?'


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 10, 2015)

Bungle? Fuck me. Appalling. And Ozzy is there too


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

Poor Bungle.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Entertaining, bit karaoke, but fun.


----------



## clicker (Jan 10, 2015)

The canned laughter is grating - has it always been that bad or maybe my tolerance has waned.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Really like this woman's voice. Best so far imo.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

I want this one to go through.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Got to choose the right song. Anything smacking of karaoke won't get through. Shame cos this lad and the guy before were better than a lot that gets through. 

Force of nature that lad.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

He can come back next year as a double act with his mum.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 10, 2015)

Still no one particularly amaze


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Still no one particularly amaze


I'm looking forward to opera girl singing other stuff.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 10, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I'm looking forward to opera girl singing other stuff.


Yeah actually she was ok


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2015)

Great night for the Scots. Belting voice. Good job the 'no' vote won.


----------



## clicker (Jan 10, 2015)

liked the firefighter


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2015)

Shit. Didn't realise it overlapped take me out.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 10, 2015)

clicker said:


> liked the firefighter



Stevie's genuinely a nice guy.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 10, 2015)

Rita Ora is definitely less annoying than Kylie and Jessie J.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2015)

Fuck me, that week went quick


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Will extra Gnomic this week.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2015)

Meh so far


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Guy was too flat. Didn't soar. Nice but no.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

So much inane chatter.


----------



## Geri (Jan 17, 2015)

OMG freaky!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2015)

You don't _have _to post here

Eta: @ moose


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2015)

Spooky identical twin woo opera


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Geri said:


> OMG freaky!



Unkind? Unusual without doubt.


----------



## Geri (Jan 17, 2015)

They're like the twins in The Shining.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Tom looking very orange today.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Guy's voice was nice but 'pitchy' as they say. Will go far.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

I think the twins look positively ordinary compared to these two.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Fair play to them as we say in Watford.


----------



## Geri (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh my giddy aunt.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Evenings must fly by in Newton Abbot.


----------



## prunus (Jan 17, 2015)

Geri said:


> Oh my giddy aunt.



That's your aunt?  And uncle I guess too?


----------



## Supine (Jan 17, 2015)

The interesting people aren't getting chosen


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Bad song choice/arrangement.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2015)

This is shit


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Ricky taking the piss.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Thought she was a bit all over the place.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 17, 2015)

Maybe she sounded less out of tune in the studio?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

In Tom's head Woo-ooo Woo-ooo Alert.


----------



## Geri (Jan 17, 2015)

Shut up bawling.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Is this what entertainment has come to? Watching brickies sob?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

She was good.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Fair play to them as we say in Watford.


You live in Watford? I drive through there regularly


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> You live in Watford? I drive through there regularly



No one wants to stop.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 17, 2015)

well, i liked this boy.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice guy. He doesn't need the Voice.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> No one wants to stop.


I don't know what to say


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I don't know what to say



S'alright. I don't live there.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> S'alright. I don't live there.


You just speak on Watford's behalf


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> You just speak on Watford's behalf



You can take the boy outta Wuffurd, but...


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 17, 2015)

He was good.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm still not really feeling it yet with this series tbh


----------



## youngian (Jan 17, 2015)

Did I just hear a contestant say Michael Buble made jazz cool with the youth?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

*coughs*


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

will.i.am just shot his load


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Animal impressions wtf


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Geri (Jan 24, 2015)

I am here.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

So far I am underwhelmed by this series tbh


----------



## Geri (Jan 24, 2015)

Me too. They're all a bit meh so far.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Geri said:


> Me too. They're all a bit meh so far.


The judges are seriously trigger happy tonight - this dude is average.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 24, 2015)

Aw swimkid was good but that was a rubbish song to do. Supplyteacher sounded like he'd practised the crap out of that song but was yeah pretty meh.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

We should fuck this off and go down the pub tbh


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 24, 2015)

Ruggerboy's ok.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Ricky does consider himself to be lead judge. But the Jones is the daddy


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

Liked twin no 1.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm usually washing up around now so I don't even get it tbh . Is it pitched as the anti XFactor? So all helpful and nurturing rather than throwing chickens to the geek? What's the prize; are we in this for a contract or what?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

The judges should be careful. The Proclaimers might issue a fatwa if they take the piss.


----------



## Geri (Jan 24, 2015)

I liked the twin as well.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

Thought Shelly Marie would be stronger. Hard to copy Dolly.


----------



## Geri (Jan 24, 2015)

She had a nice voice but it was too much of a copy and it was clear she was nervous from the first note.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Aw bless


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Was wondering where you were, Mr Moose


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

Cheers 23!


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

I like Rita. She does have personality.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Rita actually sounds quite butch and manly - which is fine  - does anyone else agree? Almost like a cockney builder 

Stereotypes


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> I like Rita. She does have personality.


You agree


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

It's a shame with Tom's love of Wales that he has to spend so much time abroad.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> It's a shame with Tom's love of Wales that he has to spend so much time abroad.


It's the price he has to pay


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

Twin 2 not as good. Hair's a flipping state too.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Twin 2 was meh but they should've kept the twin thing secret


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

He would've done better anonymous


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

Agabloodydo


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

I like all of those kids dance favourites, except Agado.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

Like this dood.


----------



## Geri (Jan 24, 2015)

Twin 2 should be in a group really.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

Geri said:


> Twin 2 should be in a group really.



Self help group. Guys with hair trouble.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

2 Unlimited


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 24, 2015)

Esme might be a bit too pro for this.


----------



## Geri (Jan 24, 2015)

She seems a bit big headed.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 25, 2015)

Black Lace was excruciating. Bring back Bungle.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> We should fuck this off and go down the pub tbh


I've been out the last couple of weeks. I only bother catching up with lots of fast forwarding and still melange to get annoyed at the vocal friends and family support.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2015)

Melange to get annoyed


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2015)

Oops.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 25, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Oops.



On this thread you can melange away to your heart's content


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Yo Voice doodz in the house.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Tom looks chuffed.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh ffs


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 31, 2015)

It's been shit so far tbh yet here we are  I BELIEVE IN THE JONES


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 31, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Oh ffs


Are you melanging again


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 31, 2015)

Damning with faint praise: "I honestly liked your voice", "it's good that you play the drums as well"

YOU'RE SHIT MATE, FUCK OFF


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Rita has a novelty act.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm on dawn with the horn. Didn't realise it has started so I'm trying to fast forward the chatty bollocks.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Why the enthusiasm for the animal bothering lass?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I'm on dawn with the horn...



Way too much information.


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2015)

God, this woman is annoying.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2015)

I've caught up now


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

She was way too shouty. White people have been singing like that since they invented soul and rap.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Career in musical theatre?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2015)

Really?! No one turned.

They should get a countdown so they don't "miss" it.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Are you melanging again


Maaate. I'm practically sober.  I'm working on it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 31, 2015)

This series is mostly literally underwhelming me tbh


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

She was good, first school kid. Needs coaching, but something there.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Oli too shouty.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2015)

I do not care if Tom and Ricky get on.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow what a Voice Sharon.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Spine tingling.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Twins were good. Will nutz.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2015)

Can we send him to Eurovision if girls aloud won't do it, again?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Sideshow Bob.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 31, 2015)

Sideshow Mel


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 31, 2015)

Was his blurb entirely strange?


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Not enjoying this version of Teen Spirit.


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2015)

The young girls are all a bit samey.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 31, 2015)

Geri said:


> The young girls are all a bit samey.



I think because they are often trying to sound like someone else, kooky, helium, ethereal, or Mariah and less often themselves.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 31, 2015)

I am such a wimp, I love the build up, the singer starts singing, they focus on the judges not pressing their buttons, the friends and family are shouting press the button, the singer sings on, someone presses a button, friends and family go wild .. bit of a tear jerker really


----------



## Saffy (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm catching up with this tonight, Olly is just awful!


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 7, 2015)

Evening all


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

Yo Voice doodz


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

Heatwave guy looking good for his age.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 7, 2015)

Sob story!
I hope she's good though.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 7, 2015)

She was excellent!


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

Family been thru a bit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 7, 2015)

Ricky is getting really annoying


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Heatwave guy looking good for his age.


Why didn't they turn for him? He was excellent.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Why didn't they turn for him? He was excellent.



It does seem fishy sometimes. It probably does sound different there live tho.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 7, 2015)

He was so-so at best

That dude just now I mean


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr Gym? He was bloody awful, I can't believe anyone turned round.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

Eggy gym guy nowhere near as good as the guy before.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

How did muscles get through and not baker Kate?! Mad.


----------



## Supine (Feb 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> It does seem fishy sometimes. It probably does sound different there live tho.



Yeah, you don't get the advantage of autotune and post performance polishing if your in the room


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

Like many hippies a disappointment.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm still meh'ed out over all tbf


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

Vikesh good.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 7, 2015)

Vikesh was sweet. Like a mini David Mitchell.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Vikesh was sweet. Like a mini David Mitchell.



No family/friends?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 7, 2015)

Maybe they are all too shy to go on telly. 
I like it better when they don't have any, then we don't have to watch them hollering and screeching all through the damn song.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2015)

Soon as they sing flat, Will is right there with the button.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 7, 2015)

I felt so sad that he didn't have anyone with him.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 7, 2015)

Eww it's terrible this week.  Proper squeakers


----------



## Saffy (Feb 7, 2015)

Will is basically saying "Your so unique but it's nothing I can't fix with auto tune."


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

Brooklyn? Boy's name innit?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 7, 2015)

Made up name, I expect.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh nooooo, a famous one. Massive cringing if no one turns.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 7, 2015)

The fuck? Brother Beyond's Nathan??


----------



## zoooo (Feb 7, 2015)

He still looks good. At least he has that... :/


----------



## Saffy (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh dear.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> The fuck? Brother Beyond's Nathan??



Bob Dylan next.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> The fuck? Brother Beyond's Nathan??


Don't remember them or him. But he wasn't very good.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 7, 2015)

His was the worst song choice ever.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 7, 2015)

zoooo said:


> His was the worst song choice ever.



Yep, loads of good versions, his shyte.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 7, 2015)

She's good! She also looks like Darlene from Roseanne.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 7, 2015)

I would totally choose Ricky.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 7, 2015)

Another meh-pisode over


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 14, 2015)

Evening Doodz


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 14, 2015)

Evening.

Still chuckling at the collective dismay when they discovered that the excellent girl they didn't turn for was not only gorgeous and down to earth but also an electrician.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 14, 2015)

Brixton lady!


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 14, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Evening.
> 
> Still chuckling at the collective dismay when they discovered that the excellent girl they didn't turn for was not only gorgeous and down to earth but also an electrician.



Yep they were regretting some of the dubious ones they put through earlier.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 14, 2015)

Deservedly through Lara Lee


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 14, 2015)

It's all Luton tonight.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Yep they were regretting some of the dubious ones they put through earlier.



As they should! There's been some right shockers.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 14, 2015)

Happy clappy and from Lootown.
I should hate it but don't.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 14, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> As they should! There's been some right shockers.



Awful. And she being a sparky should have been the one doing the shocking.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 14, 2015)

#ladzbantz


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 14, 2015)

Cake lady would need further baking based tunes. It's a 'no' from me.


----------



## thriller (Feb 14, 2015)

i'm back.


----------



## thriller (Feb 14, 2015)

Lovely voice. Very impressed. Potential.


----------



## thriller (Feb 14, 2015)

pretty gal, too.


----------



## Supine (Feb 14, 2015)

Some good singers tonight. Urban poet rap for the win.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 15, 2015)

Luckily I was off my face when I watched it and I don't recall much.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2015)

The Brixton woman who sang There Are Worse Things I Could Do was the best of the night.  

I really couldn't see what was so good about the last one, the one they all raved about.  There were others they haven't turned for who were much better.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2015)

Anyone watching?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

Yo. Yo. Yo.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

Classic bantz


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2015)

Evening all


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 21, 2015)

She was shite.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

Evening T-Free.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Evening T-Free.


Gangsta


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> She was shite.


I liked the start and then she went wrong. Potential tho.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Gangsta



U kno it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

Thought she was good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 21, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I liked the start and then she went wrong. Potential tho.


Yeah, but after Ricky turned it went horrible. No idea why Tom turned - he'd heard the bad bits.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2015)

Every guitar dude is shit


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

This guy is trying.


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 21, 2015)

Tom p(r)etty awful


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

Midwife on a bike. Tell me that ain't a great name for a band.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2015)

Meh-dwife


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2015)

Ricky is a cock


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 21, 2015)

She's not annoying..


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2015)

Hope she doesn't sing in some high pitched child voice. I want her to growl.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

Men are weird, but after this 'Princess' let it never be said that women can't get there too.


----------



## Geri (Feb 21, 2015)

Dreadful.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

It's this Princess thing that drives women to ISIS. FACT.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2015)

I feel sorry for her son


----------



## paulhackett (Feb 21, 2015)

He's not annoying either..


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

He's a good vocalist. Career in musical theatre awaits.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2015)

Are they being encouraged to do different arrangements or scared into it by people being told they didn't make the song 'their own'?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

Sally Gunnell is shocked. Fishal.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Sally Gunnell is shocked. Fishal.


She looks a tad murderous.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> She looks a tad murderous.



She's going to come hurdling over the barriers and lamp someone. Tbf she'd be better off buying her some clothes.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

This guy is good. Not all raunch.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2015)

Started well but went OTT


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

You'd probably turn for Michael Jackson as you wouldn't want him behind you.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> You'd probably turn for Michael Jackson as you wouldn't want him behind you.


Shamone, motherfucker


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

She needs to know being a doppelgänger for your nan is not a good thing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 21, 2015)

Fucking hell, this is terrible. BBC are playing with people's lives here, and WE ARE FUNDING IT 

Well, not me personally, but you know what I mean


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

She's going through. 3 left 2 spaces long biog.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

Last two through then?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuck yes. Skunk anansie ftw.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Fuck yes. Skunk anansie ftw.



Great song. Passable karaoke only tho.


----------



## Supine (Feb 21, 2015)

They had to choose her. After this many years you'd think the bbc would fix the format.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Great song. Passable karaoke only tho.


Well yes. But I'm going to be excited at the song choice.

Better than rearranging stuff to swing.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

He's Tina Turner he is.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2015)

Is there a falsetto bit? Will needs to turn, doesn't he?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 21, 2015)

Madness


----------



## Supine (Feb 21, 2015)

That last guy is gonna be a spare prick at an orgy. I bet some of the talented people who didn't get through will be pissed off


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 21, 2015)

He was the last last innit? They basically gamble on whether they want the final blind auditionee.

Then there's swaps anyhow. Not that I can remember how it works.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 21, 2015)

Will's face when he was singing!


----------



## Saffy (Feb 21, 2015)

This is normally the point when I stop watching, it all goes weird now.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 21, 2015)

Saffy said:


> This is normally the point when I stop watching, it all goes weird now.


The Battles are shit. Singing over someone to beat them into submission doesn't make for good music. It's a shouty, noisy mess. 

After that's out of the way, they can get back to making music. Except for Will, who gives people bizarre songs and arrangements and tries to concoct novelty acts. He's basically Louis Walsh.


----------



## Supine (Feb 21, 2015)

Saffy said:


> This is normally the point when I stop watching, it all goes weird now.



This!


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

Evening muthas


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

First battle entertaining.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 28, 2015)

These two wee boys. Neither is very good. I don't think there will be a grab.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 28, 2015)

Shows what I know. 

Weird.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

They won't get rid of anyone like this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 28, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> They won't get rid of anyone like this.


Like what?


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

Putting the loser through each time.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

Lordy. Axl singing about being a homeless heroin addict rendered MOR.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

Tom came to London in the 1860's.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 28, 2015)

So I'm watching it again.
I hope they don't muck this up, I love Stevie Nicks.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

Did a good job tbf Saffy.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 28, 2015)

Yup, it was good! I preferred shelley ann tbh..


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

He's got a bad haircut for a hairdresser.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 28, 2015)

She's like Diana vickers.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

Saffy said:


> She's like Diana vickers.



I am unfamiliar with her oeuvre.


----------



## Mr Moose (Feb 28, 2015)

That was weird. Sharon didn't get to sing.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a few minutes behind now as I had to stop to plate up our take away. 
Liking Steven.


----------



## prunus (Feb 28, 2015)

Will is knocking it out of the park with his battles tonight.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

(Floetic) Lara is on tonight, she's a brilliant singer/poet/rapper, and a Brixton girl, so really hope she gets through.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2015)

There's still football on! Wtf?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

It's not scheduled until half seven.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Crufts


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> It's not scheduled until half seven.


Aye, but what kind of shite is that for a Saturday evening? There's usually something better to look at. 

Is it not enought that they get all afternoon?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh right. And the overlap with Take Me Out is severe. Stupid schedulers.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Steals. Weak. Just get the fuck on with it


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Yo doodz. Is interest finally wavering or are you there?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Yo doodz. Is interest finally wavering or are you there?


You got us all* on ignore or something?


*hah


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Yo doodz. Is interest finally wavering or are you there?


You're the one who's fucking late


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> You got us all* on ignore or something?
> 
> 
> *hah



Who said that?

No Gawd bless. Sorry spent too long writing that.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> You're the one who's fucking late



Yeah?  And where were you last week you Mutha?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Under Pressure. Yoiks. Grown men will weep.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't like their outfits. Especially in combo.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

Also. I'm out of weed. How painful is this going to be?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

Hang on. And Emma's skirt is making me think of Rita's outfit.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

I liked that a lot. Both good. She was a bit Rhino to his Doremouse tho.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

I like Tom's outfit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Yeah?  And where were you last week you Mutha?


Fuck knows, but I'm touched that I was missed


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Also. I'm out of weed. How painful is this going to be?


I've just got a load of weed, about twenty min ago - a weighed q of awesomeness for 55 

Oh yeah, telly


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Well done Will!!!

He's got a lovely voice.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

*cough* pm me *cough*

ETA, not you, moose


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> I've just got a load of weed, about twenty min ago - a weighed q of awesomeness for 55
> 
> Oh yeah, telly


Mines in the post


----------



## Supine (Mar 7, 2015)

Vikesh has a good back story


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Supine said:


> Vikesh has a good back story



Will it be told?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Big bloke stands like he's doing a shit upright.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Harsh, Rita


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm a bit scared


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

I like this song


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

I want her hat


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Screech-off


----------



## blairsh (Mar 7, 2015)

Not been watching this but these two sound shiiiiit.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Screech-off



Innit? Our Cat got up and walked off halfway through.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

The whole prog is shit tbh, they're scraping the barrel here - why the screaming was actually awesome etc, wtf


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I want her hat



There's probably a Car Boot sale on near you tomorrow.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2015)

Oooo I've switched to urban. That sounded like me stepping on a kitty.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Think I would have chosen the other one


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Sideshow Bob.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Can't bear that man's hair, yuuuck


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2015)

Scary hair. Looks like a washing up sponge. Can't look.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

I know he thinks he looks cool but he actually looks alarmingly like Gary Glitter.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Eeek


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2015)

I hope Cai goes out. He's a twat.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 7, 2015)

sideshow bob blows


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> I know he thinks he looks cool but he actually looks alarmingly like Gary Glitter.


That's it!  Thank you.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

If someone can be stolen can't they have a 'fuck off' button where a 'winner' is given the heave ho. Neither of these should get through.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2015)

Perhaps a Last Leg bullshit button


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> I hope Cai goes out. He's a twat.



For an utter poseur he seems a nice fella tho.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Be gone, evil one


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Tru he does have versatile looks. Sideshow Bob or Gary Glitter.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't remember anyone from the blind stage.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

This sing-off shit really encourages shit OTT singing


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Ironic that 'Sisters' is rendered into tits out shriekfest.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

The steals shit just ends up as kicking them while they're down


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Just realised this is on till 9 fuckin 30! I'm gonna watch Crufts for a bit 

Brb


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the concept that actually everyone is good and that the judges can't see them but then it does all go to shit. I don't like the desperateness.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2015)

This one is better.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome! Loser gets stolen.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 7, 2015)

Autumn is bloody great. But that other woman is way better than the dog woman in the screech off


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah, glad Rita 'stole' her.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Will has Eberneezer Scrouge's nightie on.


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh he was the last in idiot from the last week isn't he.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

This is Man U vs Rochdale.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice bloke pub singer waist coat


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

OMG Car Crash.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> OMG Car Crash.



If only


----------



## Mogden (Mar 7, 2015)

Dear me. He sounds like Ravon from Phoenix Nights.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Andrew would have been old fashioned  40 years ago.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure I would have paired these duos, as both good but very different.  But gotta go for the girls...lovely voices.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Not bad tho.


----------



## Supine (Mar 7, 2015)

I think Tom has lost the plot


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Crufts was awesome btw


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Crufts was awesome btw



I've doggedly stuck with this.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

Arf


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> I've doggedly stuck with this.


*applause*


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

It's also like. Oh well, you're too late. He'd have been stole earlier wouldn't he?


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Go on Lara


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

If you were walking home late at night a bit pissed and you turned the corner and those two girls were standing there you'd freak right out in a Stephen King sort of way.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Aaaaaarrrrrghhh.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

Ah, moose, you just made me laugh out loud


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

There was an errant apostrophe on screen just now


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> If you were walking home late at night a bit pissed and you turned the corner and those two girls were standing there you'd freak right out in a Stephen King sort of way.



I don't tend to carry an axe with me when I'm walking home but I know what you mean.. I'd probably settle for screaming. A bit like them really.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2015)

So happy Lara got through, burst into tears.  She went to school with my son, came round the flat a few times.  She does so much for young people and community, she's an inspiration.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

It said "..Reflection's" not "..Reflections'"

Fuck the licence fee


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

Kind of worked in a mad sort of way. The Voice serves up some nice culture clashes.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 7, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> It said "..Reflection's" not "..Reflections'"
> 
> Fuck the licence fee



Madness.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Madness.


I know, like, what the fuck. Seriously


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 7, 2015)

Should send the s club juniors and Saturdays missed out singer on Eurovision.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 7, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Should send the s club juniors and Saturdays missed out singer on Eurovision.


Post reported


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank fuck - it's nearly over!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

Evening Voice muthas.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 14, 2015)

Am I allowed to say I hope Vikesh goes through?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2015)

Still no fucking weed so I'll be drinking through it tonight.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Still no fucking weed so I'll be drinking through it tonight.



I salute your need for narcotics.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2015)

Kick him out. I liked this song.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

This round appears to be entitled 'shit from a great height on a well loved standard'.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

I like 'True Colours'.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

She sings quite well but she doesn't need to ape Sia.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

Phoebe from 'Friends'.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2015)

The format is still flawed, it does seem to go on forever for no real reason


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2015)

Other contestants glaring from the sidelines


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2015)

What's the format? How many are kept?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

Losing a Grandparent is rarely up there on the talent show grief hierarchy.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> What's the format? How many are kept?



Three.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2015)

OK keep that last one, the brown haired one that sings best and er


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2015)

The twins? I quite like wedding singer but meh


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

Has Will got a straightjacket on?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh ffs


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Oh ffs


Yup.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 14, 2015)

Seriously. Wtf.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

I like Newtion.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

This Frozen thing is off the scale bad.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

Woah Vikesh. Wot a dude.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 14, 2015)

Lovin' my Vikesh


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

Had a car accident when I ran over my Gran would be a good back story.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 14, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Woah Vikesh. Wot a dude.





paulhackett said:


> Lovin' my Vikesh



The only one I really rate so far. I'm a bit late to this all btw.....


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 14, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Had a car accident when I ran over my Gran would be a good back story.



Wouldn't that  make you Brian Harvey?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

Our Cat didn't like that last note.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

paulhackett said:


> Wouldn't that  make you Brian Harvey?



Only if your Gran was a jacket potato.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 14, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Only if your Gran was a jacket potato.



Hard, cracked skin.. mushy inside.. covered in beans? Yup, sounds like Gran..


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't like Opera infiltrating the Voice because I don't get it.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 15, 2015)

It's on tonight as well.

I feel bad for the one who fucked up.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2015)

Emmanuel and Autumn were both great. Also that fireman guy, he was good.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 15, 2015)

Still travelling, has lara got through?


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2015)

Glad Emmanuel got through and glad some of the soul by numbers is falling by the wayside though.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Still travelling, has lara got through?



Not been on yet o girl who is shy.


----------



## prunus (Mar 15, 2015)

Is it my telly or is the balance out when some of them are singing?  The vocals seem 'behind' the music sometimes.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2015)

Underwhelmed by Tom's team so far, other than Joyful Sounds who were pretty good.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2015)

Lara doing Billie Holliday's 'God Bless the Child'. And very well too.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 15, 2015)

prunus said:


> Is it my telly or is the balance out when some of them are singing?  The vocals seem 'behind' the music sometimes.



No not your telly as I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Underwhelmed by Tom's team so far, other than Joyful Sounds who were pretty good.



I find them a bit boring and squeaky. I'd like to see them take on some Black Sabbath or Slipknot.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 15, 2015)

Ooh hard to choose between these ...


----------



## trashpony (Mar 15, 2015)

Haha x-posted! Love Sacha rosa and lara


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm watching a bit behind...just seen Sacha who was amazing. I find Rosa totally blah though  Haven't seen Lara yet but I have loved her previous performances.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2015)

Big Opera Voice chap is good.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2015)

Lara through. I repeat LARA IS THRU.


----------



## prunus (Mar 15, 2015)

Should have been Sascha.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2015)

Howard would be good in an 80s hair metal band.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 15, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Not been on yet o girl who is shy.



Got in just in time to hear the result, but didn't hear her sing.  Fab.

Biggest misnomer ever, I'm an oldish woman who isn't, on the face of it, shy!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2015)

I was just settling down to watch this when a friend phoned so I had to mute it .. shame


----------



## diond (Mar 16, 2015)

Autumn through? The show should be renamed, 'The Face' rather than, 'The Voice'.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 16, 2015)

diond said:


> Autumn through? The show should be renamed, 'The Face' rather than, 'The Voice'.



yeah, she was rubbish.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 21, 2015)

All my scottish friends on FB are posting vote for Stevie posts, they're quite full on!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 21, 2015)

It's a no from me


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 21, 2015)

Will was a dick just then


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 21, 2015)

Saffy said:


> All my scottish friends on FB are posting vote for Stevie posts, they're quite full on!



They are quite full on, aren't they. This is genuine, from earlier in the week


----------



## prunus (Mar 21, 2015)

The public are idiots.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 21, 2015)

Lara should have got through, she had the best voice.


----------



## prunus (Mar 22, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> Lara should have got through, she had the best voice.



I find it hard to not attribute the fact that she wasn't voted through to racism, sexism and sizism. She has a fantastic voice and was by far and away the best of the 8, and at least 3rd best overall.  This makes me angry.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 22, 2015)

prunus said:


> I find it hard to not attribute the fact that she wasn't voted through to racism, sexism and sizism. She has a fantastic voice and was by far and away the best of the 8, and at least 3rd best overall.  This makes me angry.


I've no way of seeing into the souls of the voting public, but for me she had the best tone and the best intonation (tuning) of the lot. She also eschewed the forced twiddly bollocks of the singer voted by the public whom Will called a "singing machine". I intensely dislike that style of singing.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 22, 2015)

All of Toms should have gone through.


----------



## prunus (Mar 22, 2015)

Dan U said:


> All of Toms should have gone through.



Yes agreed.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 28, 2015)

Nice staging for Opera Gurl


----------



## Dan U (Mar 28, 2015)

Vikesh was shit. Good TV, but shit.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 28, 2015)

Will sporting a look that could be described as 'Nu Convict'. 

Or possibly 19th Century Belgian postman.


----------



## prunus (Mar 28, 2015)

That was pretty amazing (Sascha). Best of the night so far.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2015)

only just turned this one - know nothing - why are they all crying at this woman?


----------



## prunus (Mar 28, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> only just turned this one - know nothing - why are they all crying at this woman?



She just sang beautifully, I think.


----------



## prunus (Mar 28, 2015)

I'd say clear top 4

Sascha 
Steve
Lucy
Carys

But I bet ratboy gets voted through.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 28, 2015)

Stevie just steamrollers everything to the same bass driven thundering mush. Nice fella it seems but it's a 'no' from me.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 28, 2015)

Rita wiv a Tribble on each shoe. One for the Trekkies. Nice.


----------



## prunus (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Stevie just steamrollers everything to the same bass driven thundering mush. Nice fella it seems but it's a 'no' from me.



He does somewhat, and it's not really my style of thing, but I feel one has to allow that he is very good at it.  Hence he's in my top 4.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 28, 2015)

Will.awe.some. Just love him.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 28, 2015)

Fuck me Sia is a daft so and so. She looks like a performing Sheepdog.

Boo! Get off! Boo!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 4, 2015)

Final time. It's a load of ole shyte but I have to admit I've enjoyed it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 4, 2015)

OMG. Opera woman is doing Radiohead.


----------



## Geri (Apr 4, 2015)

I really can't stand that Emma whatserface. Her voice really grates on me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 4, 2015)

It seems to have been going on forever


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice trouser outfit though Geri.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 4, 2015)

That was quite good tbh - bit of a KanYe flex from matey though


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 4, 2015)

That's me out. Got to go fetch the boy and then I'll be 25 mins behind. 

C'mon Sasha!


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh FFS not Stevie!!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 4, 2015)

Stevie's single is a tuneless dirge. Poor guy.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 4, 2015)

The whole series was pretty shit tbh. 

New judges and tweaked format needed for next series (the Jones can stay though)

4/10


----------



## Dan U (Apr 4, 2015)

Worst person in the finals won


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 5, 2015)

Just caught up. The dullest person (out of the lot, I reckon) won. Ffs.


----------



## prunus (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 15, 2015)

So, the BBC have dumped Tom Jones from the next series, apparently pretty late in the day too. He is not happy.

Shame, I liked Tom Jones in the show.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 15, 2015)

weltweit said:


> So, the BBC have dumped Tom Jones from the next series, apparently pretty late in the day too.



It's not unusual 


Someone was going to do it


----------



## moon (Aug 15, 2015)

Shame about Tom but Boy George! I can't wait!

Ps. Just discovered the voice dictation tool on my iPad  makes posting so much easier


----------



## zoooo (Aug 15, 2015)

Is Paloma Faith new as well or was she on it last time?
Or was that just Rita Ora...


----------



## Mr Moose (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't understand how Boy George get's the pass he does from the Beeb considering his past behaviour.

He can't exactly sing 'I'm a man without conviction' anymore.

Seems an unlikeable narcissist to me and I predict a massive fallout with Paloma to come.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't think the programme will be nearly as watchable as it has been without Tom Jones. He was surprisingly good. And he is a talented singer with hundreds of years experience. Boy George?? Hmm. 

Paloma Faith, I can of get - talented young female singer. But Boy George?  Really?


----------



## Mr Moose (Aug 16, 2015)

Why not two women? Why not St Annie Lennox or someone of similar stature?

Who would have BG as a vocal coach?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 16, 2015)

I guess only the older people will want him as their coach, or have heard of him. 
(Well, not _that_ old. People from the '80s.)


----------



## Gromit (Aug 16, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I guess only the older people will want him as their coach, or have heard of him.
> (Well, not _that_ old. People from the '80s.)



He was becoming predictable. 
When i worked with Elvis, Frank Sinatra etc. etc.
Welsh people always went for him.
Old people that others wouldn't want went to him


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm far from happy about it. Rita - & now Tom???

Fuck the BBC


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 13, 2015)

moon said:


> Shame about Tom but Boy George! I can't wait!



The cunt has never explained himself with regard to the gratuitously violent assault he committed that saw him get 15 months in jail. Fuck knows what the BBC are doing putting him on this show.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 9, 2016)

Ahoy!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2016)

Gromit said:


> He was becoming predictable.
> When i worked with Elvis, Frank Sinatra etc. etc.
> Welsh people always went for him.
> Old people that others wouldn't want went to him


He's a bigger star than any of the other judges. And he's a much bigger star even now than the washed up has-been Boy George. Tom Jones more relevant than Boy George? Wouldn't have been true in 1983, but it sure as hell is now.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> He's a bigger star than any of the other judges. And he's a much bigger star even now than the washed up has-been Boy George. Tom Jones more relevant than Boy George? Wouldn't have been true in 1983, but it sure as hell is now.



You miss the point. You can have lobster 4 days in a row and on the fifth day be offered lobster again and go nah i think i'd rather have beans on toast, i'm getting a bit sick of lobster.

Please note that i'm aware that comparing Boy George to Beans on toast isn't fair to beans on toast.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2016)

Gromit said:


> You miss the point. You can have lobster 4 days in a row and on the fifth day be offered lobster again and go nah i think i'd rather have beans on toast, i'm getting a bit sick of lobster.
> 
> Please note that i'm aware that comparing Boy George to Beans on toast isn't fair to beans on toast.


Getting Boy George is like being sick of lobster and replacing it with out of date soggy crisps from a bin. In a service station on a spur off a Midlands motorway that nobody uses anymore. In the rain. On a Sunday morning before dawn.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 9, 2016)

My main takeaway from today's episode is that I wish I could carry off a leopard print catsuit like the first singer.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2016)

zoooo said:


> My main takeaway from today's episode is that I wish I could carry off a leopard print catsuit like the first singer.


I'm going to start. 

I'm already wearing odd slippers.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 9, 2016)

Has anyone actually chosen Boy George yet?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 9, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Getting Boy George is like being sick of lobster and replacing it with out of date soggy crisps from a bin. In a service station on a spur off a Midlands motorway that nobody uses anymore. In the rain. On a Sunday morning before dawn.



and you would know this because....


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 9, 2016)

Gromit said:


> and you would know this because....


...I'm good at metaphors and similes.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 9, 2016)

Fairly underwhelmed by tonight's episode


----------



## zoooo (Jan 9, 2016)

I quite liked the last girl.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 9, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I quite liked the last girl.


Me too. Shame she decided to choose Boy George though


----------



## Mr Moose (Jan 10, 2016)

Have enjoyed the Voice up until now, but it's beyond me to watch this year's line up. And that's why I'm out.


----------



## Geri (Jan 10, 2016)

Mr Moose said:


> Have enjoyed the Voice up until now, but it's beyond me to watch this year's line up. And that's why I'm out.


 
I lasted half an hour before turning it off.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 10, 2016)

I haven't watched yesterday's episode yet but after reading your comment I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 30, 2016)

Ricky is such a dick


----------



## zoooo (Jan 30, 2016)

I turned over when the previously famous bloke came on at the end, cos when no one turns for the ex pop stars I want to die of embarrassment. Did he get through?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 31, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I turned over when the previously famous bloke came on at the end, cos when no one turns for the ex pop stars I want to die of embarrassment. Did he get through?


There was a coach-off which Paloma won. She was really rude to boy George and there was a bit of a barney.

Best bit of the night


----------



## zoooo (Jan 31, 2016)

Ha, typical that I miss the only good bit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I turned over when the previously famous bloke came on at the end


I turned over when the previously famous bloke came on at the start. They should never have replaced Tom with him.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 14, 2017)

JONES


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> JONES


 Yes! Loved he did the impromptu 'Light my FY-Yah!'


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 14, 2017)

Don't mess with the Jones


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 15, 2017)

Really dislike that rossdale dick


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Really dislike that rossdale dick



So do a lot of other people...including myself.

Shifty, untrustworthy excuse for a man. I'm bemused as to why he is a judge on the show.  

Of all the people they could have chosen as a judge and mentor why him?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 15, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> So do a lot of other people...including myself.
> 
> Shifty, untrustworthy excuse for a man. I'm bemused as to why he is a judge on the show.
> 
> Of all the people they could have chosen as a judge and mentor why him?



He was so horrible to he own daughter. And is just a general nasty sleaze ball. Ugh.


----------



## Looby (Jan 15, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> He was so horrible to he own daughter. And is just a general nasty sleaze ball. Ugh.


 Yep! He's awful and the affair with the nanny thing is such a sleazy cliche.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 15, 2017)

Looby said:


> Yep! He's awful and the affair with the nanny thing is such a sleazy cliche.



Innit. Greasy Gavin.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2017)

Looby said:


> Yep! He's awful and the affair with the nanny thing is such a sleazy cliche.


 Yes! Poor Gwen...

I think _he _thinks he is something special...he isn't.

He's a Twat...


----------



## Looby (Jan 15, 2017)

Isn't Gwen a judge on the American version?!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2017)

Looby said:


> Isn't Gwen a judge on the American version?!


 oooh, I dunno??

Have to google it...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2017)

Apparently yes!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 6, 2018)

*bump*

Can editor or a mod change the thread title please - not BBC anymore 

Olly Murs isn't a great replacement for Gavin. Less lechy and pervy though, which is good.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 6, 2018)

The girl from Weymouth must win 

Friend of friends, apparently


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 13, 2018)

Olly Murs is a cock


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 20, 2018)

JONES 

You just can't fuck with Jones The Voice


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh yeah, and Olly Murs is an epic bell end, still. Prick


----------



## moomoo (Jan 20, 2018)

I love Olly Murs!!


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 21, 2018)

I love Jennifer so much that I've even forgiven her for being thin now...


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2018)

Boudicca said:


> I love Jennifer so much that I've even forgiven her for being thin now...


Gotta love J-Hud 

But Jones is the daddy


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 17, 2018)

Doesn't seem popular on urban this year


----------



## Libertad (Feb 17, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Doesn't seem popular on urban this year



The format works against there being a fair appraisal of talent.

And Murs is shit.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2018)

Poor Olly Murrs always looks so out of his depth on the voice, like hes constantly confused & doesn't really know what he's doing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 10, 2018)

I hate the 'battle' bit. They're singing together but against each other. There's usually out-warbling going on. Shit format.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 17, 2018)

Olly Murs is a cock


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 17, 2018)

moomoo said:


> I love Olly Murs!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 17, 2018)

Gwan Lauren


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

DON'T FUCK WITH THE JONES


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

Ruti's performance of Dreams was a amazing


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Ruti's performance of Dreams was a amazing


It was. She's great


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> It was. She's great



I thought all of Tom's contestants were really good but she's got something really special. She seems so down to earth and that makes her even better imo


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

She's through  Fucking excellent, love her


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

She made it through ❤❤❤


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 24, 2018)

Roti to win  And I love that cranberries song


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

You can see the Jones really believes in her too


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> You can see the Jones really believes in her too



He was so emosh, innit.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

Rhianna's dad is hilarious


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Right. I'm on Team Ruti and Team Lauren ftw


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Right. I'm on Team Ruti and Team Lauren ftw



Which one is Lauren again?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

Not fussed about these opera birds.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Which one is Lauren again?


She's from Weymouth


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Not fussed about these opera birds.


Nah me neither. Like them 'Il Divo' chumps. Nice singing and all that but bog off


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> She's from Weymouth
> 
> View attachment 130846



Oh I like her


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Nah me neither. Like them 'Il Divo' chumps. Nice singing and all that but bog off



That glittery plunge jumpsuit is fit though


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Oh I like her


She really is good


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> That glittery plunge jumpsuit is fit though


 uuuh... Yeah, it is


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> uuuh... Yeah, it is



Olly Murs blates fancies the opera birds


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Olly Murs blates fancies the opera birds


Olly Murs is a cock


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Olly Murs is a cock



I really dislike him.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> I really dislike him.


He really is a fucking arsewipe. Well out of his depth. I'm sure he loves his mum etc but he's a prick


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Fucking love J-Hud though


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

NO WAI!!11!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

Naaaaaah


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

Thought Jason had that


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Thought Jason had that


Me too


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

Kirby's performance was really strong. Not really to my taste but she was very good.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Not feeling that one


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Not feeling that one



What the magician?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> What the magician?


Man in a suit. Bit meh


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Man in a suit. Bit meh



Yeah boring tbh


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

This one is ok but meh too


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> He's ok but meh too



Tom's face though


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Jones is THE MAN 

Fucking love him


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Olly Murs is a cock


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

Right well same time next week


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Olly Murs is a cock



Did you want Kirby?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Right, gotta walk the dog. Good watching with you Thimble Queen


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Did you want Kirby?


Yeah, I think so. Matey was just a bit yawn.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Right, gotta walk the dog. Good watching with you Thimble Queen



You too, fella


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Anyone watching The Voice tonight? twentythreedom Hellsbells


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Anyone watching The Voice tonight? twentythreedom Hellsbells


Yeah I'm in


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Posh girls are posh


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

They're just too warbly for me


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

KICK EM OUT J-HUD 

It's a no from me


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> They're just too warbly for me



I don't like it, mate. Reminds me of my choir mistress when I was 10, Mrs Godson. Yuck.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

I really liked Tai!!! I thought she was great. And lucy is also amazing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

I can't believe there aren't about 1000 people on this thread tbf


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> I can't believe there aren't about 1000 people on this thread tbf



Fools. All of them. All of the ppl not on this thread


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Olly Murs trying to be 'street' was just painful.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Go Ruti. I like her


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Me too. She might be my favourite. Her performance last week gave me goose bumps.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Olly Murs trying to be 'street' was just painful.


Olly Murs is a cock 

Fucking idiot bell end. Fuck off you knob


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

She seems like a really nice person as well. I might have said that before


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

She's got to be in the final


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Blown away tbh


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Tagline updated


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Donel is soooooo adorable and I love his nan!!!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Bit meh about this guy tbh


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Good but voice not really amazing


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Oh she's good!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

I want Lauren to win. She's from Weymouth


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Bloody well fit as well


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

I know people who know people etc  apparently she's absolutely cool as fuck


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Jamie is proper wank.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Agreed

I've voted Lauren


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Hurry up adverts!!!!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Mar 31, 2018)

Not watching as I'm in bed... but the comments on this thread are hilarious... 

And without even watching I agree that Olly Murs is a cock.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

He is such a dick 

YAY RUTI AND LAUREN!!!!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Yasssss Ruti ❤❤❤


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Lauren!!!!!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

They are my favourites I reckon.

Donel through too, fair play


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Donel's nan dancing ❤


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

OMGZ DA OPERA GYALZ!!!! 11


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Uggggh fuck off warblers


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Uggggh fuck off warblers


Yeah. They're no way going to win, someone else should be there tbf


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

Lauren can't believe it ❤


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah. They're no way going to win, someone else should be there tbf



They are just shit.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Anyway, same time same place next week? 

If Ruti or Lauren get it I'm happy tbh.

I suppose I should support Lauren first really. Weymouth Crew


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2018)

I love Ruti. And yeah same be happy if either of them won it.

To be continued next week, pal


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> I love Ruti. And yeah same be happy if either of them won it.
> 
> To be continued next week, pal


I look forward to it


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 1, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah I'm in


Ahh no! Got mixed with days & forgot it was on!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Let's go!


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Jhud's dress


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Thimble Queen


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Lauren to win, Ruti if not


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 7, 2018)

OK, I usually watch Casualty and record The Voice, so that I can skip the ads, but here I am to keep you company


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 7, 2018)

I love Tom, I love Will, I particularly love Jennifer and I don't mind Olly (sorry 23dom)

Ruti or Donel to win.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Boudicca said:


> I love Tom, I love Will, I particularly love Jennifer and I don't mind Olly (sorry 23dom)
> 
> Ruti or Donel to win.


Ruti or Lauren 

Olly Murs is a cock


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Weymouth!!!


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 7, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Olly Murs is a cock


I think you may have mentioned that once or twice before...

I know she's from Dorset but I'm not a Lauren fan.  I actually enjoyed the opera twins more, mostly for the corsets though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello. I'm watching tonight. Missed a few weeks so only know Ruti


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Boudicca said:


> I think you may have mentioned that once or twice before...
> 
> I know she's from Dorset but I'm not a Lauren fan.  I actually enjoyed the opera twins more, mostly for the corsets though.


Opera twins have no place on this show and can GTFO


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Boudicca said:


> I don't mind Olly


Damning with faint praise


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

Quite like the opera girls.


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 7, 2018)

Wardrobe is stonking tonight.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh god can't stand only murrs


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> Oh god can't stand only murrs


That's the spirit


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

I LOVE Ruti!


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2018)

Gotta love Ruti.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

She's so lovely.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2018)

Her voice is as clear as a bell, perfect tonal clarity.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Gutted for Lauren 

Weymouth loves you Lauren 

GO RUTI!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

Do any of you actually call & vote. ...?


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 7, 2018)

Of course not.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Love her voice so much

She should win by miles


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> Do any of you actually call & vote. ...?


Yes, loads


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> Do any of you actually call & vote. ...?



Don't be daft


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Yes, loads


 Really?


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

Libertad said:


> Don't be daft


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes!!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

Hurray!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

Ahh she's so shocked


----------



## Libertad (Apr 7, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm happy


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Boudicca said:


> I'm happy


Me too 

Same time next year, you lot?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

Are we the voice watchers only or is xfactor allowed. ..?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 7, 2018)

On another thread obv


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 7, 2018)

Ruti!!! so late


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 9, 2018)

Not only was it weird for me to read this conversation above, I am now getting random FB friend's requests because people have confused Ruti-her and Ruti-me. 

I have just checked her out. She's fab.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 9, 2018)

What happened to the guy that won the voice a couple of years ago, young lad from a disadvantaged backgoround, was in it with his housemate that was competing seperately?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 11, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> What happened to the guy that won the voice a couple of years ago, young lad from a disadvantaged backgoround, was in it with his housemate that was competing seperately?


He probably popped up to perform on it the next year and was never heard from again.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 11, 2018)

I watched too, very glad ruti won.

Wait for her to never be heard of again.


----------

